# Chris Chan Documentary.



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello, my name is Josh.

And I am a student in high school currently 18+ 

And the past few weeks have been really hectic and sleep depriving. I have spent at least 300 hours so far working on a little project for "Video productions". And we were asked to make the best movie possible as a finale for the class. We have to write about our movie with a short summary, to give the teacher an idea of what its about so he can green-light it. And for mine I had to choose my words carefully. I wrote saying that I wanted to make a documentary about chris-chan. Him having no idea about Christian Weston Chandler and the world of CWCville said it was perfectly fine. Now fast forward about two weeks I have borrowed recording equipment. Spent a good amount of time writing a script. And even got to interview a special ed teacher. I have been a fan of Chris Chan sense about 2011 and I have always had an obsession with him sense then, I am sure many of you can understand that. Anyways to cut things short I am about 90% done with the Chris-Chan documentary. After editing for quite some time the movie has come out so far to 1 hour, 7 minutes and counting. I want to make sure that I get everything right with it so I made sure to dig into every saga. Even after 1 hour of talking about him I was unable to mention half of the things that have gone on. There is truly that much  information about Chris. I am setting the deadline to around the upcoming Monday. 

*To make things clear. I am not the Chris-Chan documentary guy that made a patreon page. There will be no ads on the video. I am not a professional voice actor nor do I claim to be. This is where the video will be uploaded, my YouTube account. https://www.youtube.com/user/sachumo
Also keep in mind this is my personal YouTube account and if I were to make a new one solely dedicated to my movie it would just be a douche ego thing, that being said most of the videos are complete shit. I am not asking you to subscribe but make sure to check around Monday evening for the movie if you wish to view it.


 

 *


----------



## champthom (Jan 27, 2015)

People are going to shit on you for this but on the bright side, at least you actually _did _something and not just tell people you planned on making a documentary. 

I don't know if that guy who was doing the Chris documentary where he would pay trolls involved with Chris $500 to speak about their experience is still offering that, but I'd be tempted to do that. Not so much for the money, but because I'd love it to be in a documentary with my face pixelated and my voice changed.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 27, 2015)

You know what? Fuck it. Shine on you crazy diamond you.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 27, 2015)

Why shit on the idea? I am surprised it hasn't happened yet. There are some talented people in CWC fandom. Like our fearless leader says though


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah I wanted to make sure not to make any claims before doing any content cause id look like more of a jackass than i already am, Also I am really gonna get shit on because there is simply not enough time to put every story into the movie. I have to briefly talk about sagas then show loot that is acquired from them. And I don't hate on Chris at the end I even say to make your own opinion about him.


----------



## Gensdupays (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, "I'm gonna make a documentary about Chris" is a cliche at this point that usually is lock-bait, but at least you have something to show. Will watch when it comes out.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Even the teacher I interviewed was like "what the fuck is a love quest" golden moments like that off camera.


----------



## Paladin (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, you actually did it? Yeah I'll watch it. Sounds like a blast to make just a major compilation to really be able to sum up what a human trainwreck Chris is.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 27, 2015)

Put in star wipes. Star wipes make documentaries look classy as hell.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, this was surprising.  This topic comes up every other month but this is the first time someone has actually done work.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Well, this was surprising.  This topic comes up every other month but this is the first time someone has actually done work.


Yeah that was the idea, hard to keep the pain under wraps.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 27, 2015)

Wait, you interviewed his teachers?


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Also gotta have the showdown with karate chops, and jungle drums. Basically required at this point.





Surtur said:


> Wait, you interviewed his teachers?


I wish, no I asked a special ed teacher at the school to talk about someone like chris and what they do to make sure they achieve throughout school and "possibly" later on in life.


----------



## champthom (Jan 27, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why shit on the idea? I am surprised it hasn't happened yet. There are some talented people in CWC fandom. Like our fearless leader says though



Our friend @spylobster might be new to things, so I'll elaborate a bit. 

People have a kneejerk reaction to people wanting to do a Chris documentary because it's an idea that countless people have done over and over over the years. The problem is that these are people who have no experience making films but simply wish to do so because 1) they want to do a trolling plan in the vein of a documentary (which is normally why documentary threads don't last long here) as an excuse to talk to Chris and get content, and 2) they want to make money off Chris (which is a big no no). 

The biggest problem is these people make no effort, they'll say something like "I want to make a Chris documentary, give me money to do it" instead of actually doing it. I'm willing to give spylobster credit here because he's at least spent an hour trying to cobble something together. I'm skeptical it'll be Ken Burns quality but it's better than just saying how you're going to make an awesome documentary without actually doing it. It's like how the villains in James Bond movies will tell Bond how they're going to kill him instead of actually doing so and by time they're done explaining, Bond usually figures out some way to escape. Just do it.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jan 27, 2015)

Man, I was all ready to shitpost this into spergatory, but look at that you actually are doing it instead of just asking about it. 

Anyway I think it's a bit premature with all the stuff that's unfolding...and I sincerely hope the focus is on a bit of a wider subject than just Chris as a person. Like, most good documentaries on people tend to go a little deeper into their subject than just LOOK AT THIS FAT RETARD for 90 minutes. So hopefully you will explore the hows and whys of the phenomenon that is Chris-Chan.

But yeah, kudos for not being a lazy fuck about the doc thing.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Man, I was all ready to shitpost this into spergatory, but look at that you actually are doing it instead of just asking about it.
> 
> Anyway I think it's a bit premature with all the stuff that's unfolding...and I sincerely hope the focus is on a bit of a wider subject than just Chris as a person. Like, most good documentaries on people tend to go a little deeper into their subject than just LOOK AT THIS FAT exceptional individual for 90 minutes. So hopefully you will explore the hows and whys of the phenomenon that is Chris-Chan.
> 
> But yeah, kudos for not being a lazy fuck about the doc thing.




This is a tragedy that could have been prevented, and to blame Chris or the trolls is trivial. The blame lands on everyone here. taking the time to mess with someone is bad, and the same goes for trying to get back at them. There is nothing left we can do for him, Chris is a train wreck crashing in slow motion. If we end up ignoring him he will do something bad for attention. If we try and help him, he will push the help away. As i see this train go bye there is nothing left to do but watch it crash

Here is an excerpt from the script for you. I also go into detail why someone would dislike him and want to attack. There is no shitting on Chris in this movie, just the shitting he does on himself.


----------



## Wizzrobe (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh boy! Just in time for my birthday (the month of which I unfortunately share with Chris)


----------



## Scotty G (Jan 27, 2015)

spylobster said:


> This is a tragedy that could have been prevented, and to blame Chris or the trolls is trivial. The blame lands on everyone here. taking the time to mess with someone is bad, and the same goes for trying to get back at them. There is nothing left we can do for him, Chris is a train wreck crashing in slow motion. If we end up ignoring him he will do something bad for attention. If we try and help him, he will push the help away. As i see this train go bye there is nothing left to do but watch it crash
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the script for you. I also go into detail why someone would dislike him and want to attack. There is no shitting on Chris in this movie, just the shitting he does on himself.


Wow, actually sounds like it'll turn out really great, keep up the good work and best of luck to you. Even if it does turn out shitty, at least you DID something.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 27, 2015)

So what's the title of this documentary? If you're stuck, I've a few suggestions...



Spoiler



Sonichu and Me
Super Size Ego
The Autist Formerly Known as Christopher
March of the Chandlers


----------



## Zim (Jan 27, 2015)

I love Premiere. It has such a nice work flow.

Anyway, that aside, this is the first cwc-umentary I've ever seen that actually has follow through. It's also better, I think, that you're making it now since he's sort of on his graceful belly flop from grace. No, wait it's always been that way. 

I'll watch it. As a videographer, it looks like you know what you're doing. Let us know when it's done!


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Scotty G said:


> Wow, actually sounds like it'll turn out really great, keep up the good work and best of luck to you. Even if it does turn out shitty, at least you DID something.


Thank you, there are so many things like my movie about Chris that are just complete shit but they play a role in the CWC fable. Mostly because people have spent the time to atleast attempt something, the willingness to go out of there way to express themselves is something to behold.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll withhold my judgment until I see the finished project.
If it's bad, hopefully it will be hilarious. If it's good, it will be entertaining. If we're lucky, it will be both.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 27, 2015)

Apocalypso said:


> So what's the title of this documentary? Iif you're stuck, I've a few suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with CWC Dreams of JULAY?


----------



## Wizzrobe (Jan 27, 2015)

Apocalypso said:


> So what's the title of this documentary? If you're stuck, I've a few suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christian Weston Chandler: The Man, The Myth, The Internet Lowcow!


----------



## spylobster (Jan 27, 2015)

Also, SUBTITLES, Kinda................Some parts at least 



Apocalypso said:


> So what's the title of this documentary? If you're stuck, I've a few suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could just use them all at once.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Jan 27, 2015)

I was expecting yet another crappy thread about someone claiming to make a Chris documentary, but I was thrown in for a loop when you showed actual work on the project. I'll make a point to watch it once it's up on YouTube.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 27, 2015)

I was skeptical when I clicked on this, but I think it looks like you at least have a plan mapped out, unlike other people who just say "Hey, I'm going to make a Chris documentary".
If I may be so bold as to ask:
What parts of Chris's life are you focusing on?
What's the topic, in general, about your documentary? Is it just about Chris, or is Chris an example you use for an overall picture?


----------



## Smurfchu (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm just joking of course, but:
"BLAAAAAAAARMS! The Movie"
or "DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS"

Oh, and I bookmarked your page, I will watch!


----------



## Surtur (Jan 27, 2015)

When do you expect to finish this?


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 27, 2015)

Zim said:


> I love Premiere. It has such a nice work flow.



The real-time integration with After Effects is worth switching from anything else.

I want to criticize this but I don't put that much thought into my own passion projects so this better be interesting.  TV industry professional here, kid.


----------



## Gothicserpent (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't wait for this to be finished.


----------



## DrJoshii (Jan 27, 2015)

Can we have a preview or a small clip just to see what it's like?


----------



## video gaem (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm tentatively excited about this. Any chance for a trailer? I mean it's like a week away but, yknow...waiting.


----------



## DN 420 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think now is a pretty good time to make this, Chris' trial in February is a good way to wrap it all up.


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 27, 2015)

At least you're not a tranny. Trannies and Chris documentaries have never mixed well. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jessica-sideways-one-of-us.1498/ Like this. 

Either way, I'm impressed!


----------



## Lelbron (Jan 27, 2015)

While I'm impressed at the effort, a high-school video project is not the time or place for a documentary on the chronicled cyber-bullying of an autistic manbaby. I hope your classmates are understanding.


----------



## SOINCHU (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope it turns out great and congratulations  

I always wished there were a film-fest worthy Chris doc as I'm sure it'd be a hit even with non-Christorians...however I know that no professional documentarian will make it for fear of being seen as "picking on an autistic man".


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 27, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Put in star wipes. Star wipes make documentaries look classy as hell.



A thousand times this.

Anyway, I'd just like to congratulate you for being a step above the rest.  Usually people just announce they are doing a thing and then expect people to wait eagerly until it's done. You've clearly already done a lot of it.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 27, 2015)

67 minutes is fucking heeeeeeavy, dude.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jan 28, 2015)

I was going to say this has been done many times before but this one seems like a legit documentary. I'll be looking forward to this. Now lets hope someone else doesn't make a documentary on Chris about how transgenderism is improperly formed as it might end up becoming a propaganda tool used by GOP supporters.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Haha, sorry I fell asleep but thank you everyone for the support.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Please, please PLEASE play Civil War era music and dramatically read emails to sweethearts over sepia tone photos of Chris!


----------



## CaptainDong (Jan 28, 2015)

I came here expecting to say what half of you already said...'inb4lock' but damn...I'm highly impressed and can't wait to see the finished product.  

Honestly though, I'm actually kind of surprised that (for example) Vice hasn't discovered him yet.  Now hear me out before you go 'oh god no'...they tend to do pieces on some really out there stuff (especially on the HBO series), and when you think about it, he really does have his own culture surrounding him...I mean, the kiwi's got how many members, people traveled to his last court hearing (and probably will to the upcoming one), and he really does have one weird ass story behind him.  I'm sure they would throw a whole 'cyber-bullying' spin on it for the views, but damn if it wouldn't be interesting to watch.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

CaptainDong said:


> I came here expecting to say what half of you already said...'inb4lock' but damn...I'm highly impressed and can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm actually kind of surprised that (for example) Vice hasn't discovered him yet.  Now hear me out before you go 'oh god no'...they tend to do pieces on some really out there stuff (especially on the HBO series), and when you think about it, he really does have his own culture surrounding him...I mean, the kiwi's got how many members, people traveled to his last court hearing (and probably will to the upcoming one), and he really does have one weird ass story behind him.  I'm sure they would throw a whole 'cyber-bullying' spin on it for the views, but damn if it wouldn't be interesting to watch.



Thank you papa dong, and I agree.



4Macie said:


> I was skeptical when I clicked on this, but I think it looks like you at least have a plan mapped out, unlike other people who just say "Hey, I'm going to make a Chris documentary".
> If I may be so bold as to ask:
> What parts of Chris's life are you focusing on?
> What's the topic, in general, about your documentary? Is it just about Chris, or is Chris an example you use for an overall picture?



Sorry for the late reply, but i start from the beginning all the way up to current events.


----------



## asperhes (Jan 28, 2015)

Even if it's a good documentary, this forum is going to blow up about it because there are such polarized opinions about the meaning and significance of Chris. Spylobster has said that he's had to be very selective, understandable for a one-hour documentary. This means that he had to make choices that many people will disagree with. There will be a million questions like, "Why didn't you talk about X?" "Why did you emphasize Y?" Spylobster will have to come down somewhere on the white knight-alog spectrum, and many will not be pleased. 

If I had to make a documentary about Chris, I would try to "teach the controversy," so to speak. It would have to acknowledge the ethical debate about trolling, how responsible Chris is for his fucked up life, etc. 

All I'm saying is that the coming shitstorm is not necessarily connected to the actual quality of Spylobster's work, so he shouldn't get demoralized.

Also, it's since, not sense.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 28, 2015)

I've seen maybe one, 20 minute documentary on the Sonichu comics that I thought was worth the watch, if not particularly funny (it did have moments) it was done well enough and conveyed the point. I'll probably watch it even if it isn't funny, share it with people who have a similar interest in Chris and that will be that. I'm glad you're doing something more than just talk. Godspeed.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> A thousand times this.
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to congratulate you for being a step above the rest.  Usually people just announce they are doing a thing and then expect people to wait eagerly until it's done. You've clearly already done a lot of it.



Yeah, and I don't expect it to be amazing. Don't anticipate anything watch it if you'd like whether you like it or not is whatever, id be more happy that someone took the time to at least view my input.



asperhes said:


> Even if it's a good documentary, this forum is going to blow up about it because there are such polarized opinions about the meaning and significance of Chris. Spylobster has said that he's had to be very selective, understandable for a one-hour documentary. This means that he had to make choices that many people will disagree with. There will be a million questions like, "Why didn't you talk about X?" "Why did you emphasize Y?" Spylobster will have to come down somewhere on the white knight-alog spectrum, and many will not be pleased.
> 
> If I had to make a documentary about Chris, I would try to "teach the controversy," so to speak. It would have to acknowledge the ethical debate about trolling, how responsible Chris is for his fucked up life, etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you, and I am trying to add more into it as like a fandom, and a sensation kind of thing. Talking about a group while still focusing on the Chan man so it doesn't seem like i'm just sitting here telling you "look wat he do".


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 28, 2015)

Please I beg you can the title be:

30 Years a Sperg, The Christian Weston Chandler story.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 28, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> A thousand times this.
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to congratulate you for being a step above the rest.  Usually people just announce they are doing a thing and then expect people to wait eagerly until it's done. You've clearly already done a lot of it.


I would give this person credit for that.  Doing it anyway and not harping on it until it's finally there (not like the one or two that simply wanted cash to go to wherever in Virginia and talk to these guys who knew Chris and what-not).



spylobster said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but i start from the beginning all the way up to current events.


Now I'm thinking it would be fun to have a dramatization/reenactment of that scene where Sarah locks Chris in the crawlspace, but I'm sure that's not gonna happen.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I would give this person credit for that.  Doing it anyway and not harping on it until it's finally there (not like the one or two that simply wanted cash to go to wherever in Virginia and talk to these guys who knew Chris and what-not).
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking it would be fun to have a dramatization/reenactment of that scene where Sarah locks Chris in the crawlspace, but I'm sure that's not gonna happen.



Ashxtually, your not far off from what I had intended to do. I realized that if i re-enacted some scenes like in a Jeffrey Dahmer documentary I would end up having to do some of the stupid things like pickle suit dates And that would take away in my personal opinion the mostly serous tone I try to go for.



Ravenor said:


> Please I beg you can the title be:
> 
> 30 Years a Sperg, The Christian Weston Chandler story.


If you wish upon a star and wiggle your nose three times.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> If you wish upon a star and wiggle your nose three times.


Done!


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for posting and showing some support. I am gonna go to bed now. Oh also, I probably wont post here not until Monday so don't expect any posts until then, but hey you never know.

*I will check messages, and also replies in this thread though!*


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Ashxtually, your not far off from what I had intended to do. I realized that if i re-enacted some scenes like in a Jeffrey Dahmer documentary I would end up having to do some of the stupid things like pickle suit dates And that would take away in my personal opinion the mostly serous tone I try to go for.



I think that's a good way to do it. Just stay as unbiased as you can and let the viewer decide. I think it would be hilarious if you can point out something he does that a stranger would chalk up to his autism, but then follow up with something else about him that can convince the same stranger otherwise. His quest for Megan followed by the drawing, for example. Chris being his own best troll will work in your favor here.

A new account might be a good idea, since he has a history of "doxxing" people, but on the other hand nothing ever happens from it so it probably is not a big deal.

Great work, can't wait!


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully this will be exactly like Super Size me but replace the fast food with legos and autism


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 28, 2015)

Mucho respecto, OP. I wanted to do something similar when I studied psychology in university, but ultimately decided against it. Good on you for putting in the hard yards, 10/10 will watch.

AN: I loled



Spoiler


----------



## MY 405 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tubular Monkey said:


> Please, please PLEASE play Civil War era music and dramatically read emails to sweethearts over sepia tone photos of Chris!


"The Siege of Megan Schroeder" ... "The Battle of Michael Snyder" ... "The Retreat From Game Stop"


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm genuinely impressed here. This is competent. Interesting, even.

I tip my Syandana to you, my good man. I'm interested in seeing where you go with this.


----------



## Smokedaddy (Jan 28, 2015)

"Larger than previously photographed, and no longer bent"
"God and the Bear"


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I might even pitch in money if you call it "Autastic!" or "Fear and Trolling in Virginia"


----------



## MY 405 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tubular Monkey said:


> I might even pitch in money if you call it "Autastic!" or "Fear and Trolling in Virginia"


Or "The CWC and the Dead"...


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 28, 2015)

Personally, I like "Waiting for Sonichu."


----------



## namazuros (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh gosh, if you put in one of those slow zoom ins on a photo where the color suddenly inverts with a DUNDUN noise, I would love you forever.


----------



## Cotton Puddings (Jan 28, 2015)

OP is lucky champ got to his thread first

(i'd totally watch this)


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the important thing here (if you're actually trying to make a documentary that has some critical merit) is to not pass any explicit judgement on Chris - let the audience interpret the footage that it sees. It's just too easy (and frankly not even that clever or tasteful) to go "LMAO look at this fat fuck" for 90 minutes and call it a day. I would really like to see someone make a documentary "explaining" Chris-Chan and his surrounding phenomenon to a general audience. 

OP a good documentary about a single person is "The Fog of War" by Errol Morris which is about Robert McNamara, who was the US Secretary of Defense during the Vietnam War. It does a good job of portraying McNamara's own intentions and justifications for his decisions through interviews rather than the documentary taking one explicit side or another.


----------



## DorkInsets (Jan 28, 2015)

I usually just lurk, & thought about my first in b4 lock was going to be this thread.  Now instead, this made my morning & makes the fact I didn't get any sleep bearable.  My boyfriend & I will definitely watch.


----------



## YI 457 (Jan 28, 2015)

Good idea, but I hold any judgements until I see the final version. Also, as a batshit crazy side project I always wanted to do this: gather random people in a room and show to them all Chris' videos (and his albums, and the pictures/drawings/etc.). See the reactions. And then flee to another country.

Science.

EDIT: would you be offended if we download the final version? Only for _archivistic purposes_.


----------



## deeman (Jan 28, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> "The Siege of Megan Schroeder" ... "The Battle of Michael Snyder" ... "The Retreat From Game Stop"


"That one time i fucked a indian lady."


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Jan 28, 2015)

Three words: Philip Glass music.


----------



## Jackolantern (Jan 28, 2015)

I was all ready to hit the 'Autistic" rating for your  post but you've actually done it.

I always thought Chris was an excellent idea for a documentary in terms of how one man became an internet sensation but in practice, it was all weens who posted about their great idea. Fair play for actually doing it in a manner which isn't lame as hell.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Jan 28, 2015)

Thought I'd pipe in before I head off to work. This sounds absolutely awesome and I can't wait to watch it. Kudos on actually getting off of your ass and making it happen!


----------



## Gex (Jan 28, 2015)

"Crashing into Slumber: A Dirty, Crapped, Brief documentary on the life of Christian Weston Chandler"
My pitch for the title.


----------



## timtommy (Jan 28, 2015)

CaptainDong said:


> I came here expecting to say what half of you already said...'inb4lock' but damn...I'm highly impressed and can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm actually kind of surprised that (for example) Vice hasn't discovered him yet.  Now hear me out before you go 'oh god no'...they tend to do pieces on some really out there stuff (especially on the HBO series), and when you think about it, he really does have his own culture surrounding him...I mean, the kiwi's got how many members, people traveled to his last court hearing (and probably will to the upcoming one), and he really does have one weird ass story behind him.  I'm sure they would throw a whole 'cyber-bullying' spin on it for the views, but damn if it wouldn't be interesting to watch.



It is hard for any "legitimate" company to do. One, you would have to toe a very narrow line between sympathizing with him and criticizing and making fun of him. You can't portray the trolling as something he deserved, or you will piss off and offend a lot of people. A legitimate company just can't make a documentary that might be construed as pro-cyberbullying. On the other hand, how can you be sympathetic to a guy with such distasteful views about gays, minorities, and other disabled people? If you are worried about journalistic integrity it is hard to ignore these things.

The second reason is that you would probably need some cooperation from Chris and Barb. Otherwise you open yourself up to be criticized for piling on the cyberbullying. The headlines would be "autistic man just wanted to be left alone by cyberbullies. Now he just wants to be left alone by Vice". And I think we all agree that cooperating with Chris and Barb is somewhere between a nightmare and impossible.

It just seems to me like too much of a PR nightmare. Sure it might be interesting, but there are lots of other interesting things and people out there that are less scary for the PR department.

If it is going to be done, it will be by an amateur and be some combination of a video CWCKi and the CWCVillelibrary channel on youtube. Which seems to be what is happening here.

But I do look forward to this documentary. The one thing I would advise the person who is making it is to consider some of these points. If you are attaching your name, reputation, or future career to this at all, you should probably be careful. Not that you shouldn't do it, but there are a bunch of things to juggle..


----------



## Holdek (Jan 28, 2015)

champthom said:


> The biggest problem is these people make no effort, they'll say something like "I want to make a Chris documentary, give me money to do it" instead of actually doing it. .



And they are like, "Oh BTW the budget is $30K."  

But yeah, OP good luck on this but if the result is ween I will come back and rate it autistic.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2015)

@timtommy I agree completely. I think that one way a potential documentary could be more than just a string of videos of him shoving things up his anus would be to couch it in terms of the potential effects that being "Internet famous" can have on one's life, and also the changing and continuously blurred lines between life vs entertainment, trolling vs cyberbullying, helping vs enabling/white-knighting, and a whole host of other things that I think the "Chris experience" really brings to the forefront. Certainly such ideas would help the film's objective tone, possibly rescuing it from  territory.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 28, 2015)

Good work OP. I always thought a CWC documentary could be made.

(And always secretly thought I'd be the one to do it first, but seriously, good work actually getting it done )


----------



## Meeko (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm eager to see the final product of this and it's an interesting enough idea to where you could re-visit it later on in your studies when you've had more experience with putting it together, as there are a lot of different ways to approach this. Plus you could turn it into a series of documentaries about various lolcows.


----------



## guau (Jan 28, 2015)

CaptainDong said:


> I came here expecting to say what half of you already said...'inb4lock' but damn...I'm highly impressed and can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm actually kind of surprised that (for example) Vice hasn't discovered him yet.  Now hear me out before you go 'oh god no'...they tend to do pieces on some really out there stuff (especially on the HBO series), and when you think about it, he really does have his own culture surrounding him...I mean, the kiwi's got how many members, people traveled to his last court hearing (and probably will to the upcoming one), and he really does have one weird ass story behind him.  I'm sure they would throw a whole 'cyber-bullying' spin on it for the views, but damn if it wouldn't be interesting to watch.



Vice have already said no to articles/documentaries about Chris for the same reason that they won't accept any articles about bronies. Coming back to OP, this sounds interesting if you can spin it into a neutral stance on Chris but offer a good insight into how autistic people conduct themselves online.


----------



## Mary Lee Walsh (Jan 28, 2015)

*Walks into Slaweel's office*

"HEY! this is Spylobster I'm trying to make a documentary for Christian Weston Chandler"

"OMG I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THIS! Unless, of course, you are doing this documentary toooooooooo ruin his funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn"


----------



## Mitsunari (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking forward to this, OP.


----------



## Ghost Got Double Dipped (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Blue Max (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never understood the desire to reflexively crap on anyone trying to make an original take on CWC.  I get that there are some people who talk a lot and do nothing, but there are deliverables here.

I do think that Chris-Chan could be a fantastic story if done well.  As it would be utterly immoral and cruel to deliberately test defective means of raising a child, the role of case studies is critical from a Sociological Point of View.

Christian Weston Chandler has the genetics of a somewhat nerdy engineer and an seductress /clerical mother, and even when the genetic dice rolled Autism he could have been radically different.  Their choices, and Chris' choices, made Chris who he is today--and what a sad setup that is.

Maybe Chris' greatest contribution to the world will be gaining the attention of two other overwhelmed parents, struggling to raise an autistic child, and recognizing after seeing Chris that they cannot mainstream or ignore his differences and how very badly that may fail.  His failed existence may spur others to make those different choices.

Best of luck on the Documentary and I look forward to watching it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting, I'd watch it.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jan 28, 2015)

i can't wait to see how it turns out. There are so many directions it could take.

Also, my title entry: Pulp CWCtion.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jan 28, 2015)

I never thought that a CWC documentary would become reality. All previous pitches have "WEEN" written all over them. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product, and what viewers will think about the subject matter.

OP, I wish you well on completing your project. I'm sure it will turn out great.


----------



## Squealer (Jan 28, 2015)

The life and imagination of an exceptional individual, the sonichu story.


----------



## Morrowind: GOTY Edition (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been wanting to try the same thing lately. Fortunately, you beat me to it.

Looking forward to it. Good luck on your grade.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

I just woke up to come read all the positive comments, thank you everyone.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2015)

A couple suggested models:

The Devil and Daniel Johnston (about a much more likable outsider artist with a certain amount of commercial success)
Capturing the Friedmans (about a rather disturbing family where a father and son very well may be child molesters and the son pled guilty)


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 28, 2015)

Like everyone else, I was ready to slap on the dumb rating, report and move on. 
However, it looks like you're doing more than just throwing a bunch of YouTube videos in WMM, trying to contact Chris, and ask us for money. 
I'm curious to see the interview with the Special Ed teacher, actually I'm pretty interested to see this.
The biggest problem in the past was there wasn't really anything a documentary could teach us that we didnt already know, but the aforementioned interview is gonna be interesting, maybe insightful.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> A couple suggested models:
> 
> The Devil and Daniel Johnston (about a much more likable outsider artist with a certain amount of commercial success)
> Capturing the Friedmans (about a rather disturbing family where a father and son very well may be child molesters and the son pled guilty)



I was actually inspired by a jeffrey dahmer documentary, mostly because they take very little things to view but take a story and tell it good enough to were you want to watch it. I have watched it like three times.



Pikonic said:


> Like everyone else, I was ready to slap on the dumb rating, report and move on.
> However, it looks like you're doing more than just throwing a bunch of YouTube videos in WMM, trying to contact Chris, and ask us for money.
> I'm curious to see the interview with the Special Ed teacher, actually I'm pretty interested to see this.
> The biggest problem in the past was there wasn't really anything a documentary could teach us that we didnt already know, but the aforementioned interview is gonna be interesting, maybe insightful.



Well the main reason I wanted to make it was because, I had no real way of explaining chris without sounding like a cyberbully dick. And when people would ask me what my movie was about in class I would just say its so hard to explain BUT once you see the movie you will understand.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Well the main reason I wanted to make it was because, I had no real way of explaining chris without sounding like a cyberbully dick. And when people would ask me what my movie was about in class I would just say its so hard to explain BUT once you see the movie you will understand.



The only thing I would caution here is trying to make the film seem defensive, i.e. this isn't cyberbullying, it's just for the ebic lulz! Maintaining objectivity is your best defence here - keep your own interpretations to a bare minimum and let the footage and documentation speak for itself.


----------



## BillRiley (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I was actually inspired by a jeffrey dahmer documentary, mostly because they take very little things to view but take a story and tell it good enough to were you want to watch it. I have watched it like three times.



If you can find it, check out Winnebago Man:


It's general format would work well for a docu on Chris-Tran.


----------



## Sigyn (Jan 28, 2015)

So I haven't checked in on this. Is this actually happening? Like, I know there's been some hype but is it confirmed?


----------



## Surtur (Jan 28, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> So I haven't checked in on this. Is this actually happening? Like, I know there's been some hype but is it confirmed?


He posted caps


----------



## Marvin (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue Max said:


> I've never understood the desire to reflexively crap on anyone trying to make an original take on CWC.  I get that there are some people who talk a lot and do nothing, but there are deliverables here.


Show, don't tell.

Threads about documentaries are usually insta-lock to me. Until I see an actual video, I'm skeptical.


----------



## Chris_R (Jan 28, 2015)

OP, you fool. You could have finished it in December to get it out in time for Oscar nominations.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 28, 2015)

Brother, I am probably in the minority here, but do we really need a Chris documentary?


----------



## Loke (Jan 28, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Brother, I am probably in the minority here, but do we really need a Chris documentary?


He does, if he wants to pass his class.
EDIT: egregious typo


----------



## Boundman (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the idea of a Chris documentary, whilst obvious and annoying to see as a post from weens, is something I'm for if it actually got done.

The Cwcville Library is nearing 700 videos and even if you watched the most played, you wouldn't understand everything. Someone willing to sift through the shit (Mario Kart, Legos, even some calls) and get the main things that really define Chris. (The belief in a toonworld, his dirty crapped briefs, all of Sonichu, etc) would be good for new people (to avoid weening) and interesting to some old timers who haven't heard just about everything about Chris. To this day I still havent finished reading the mailbags.

Also, I recommend you try and get people involved from here. Especially those with Christorical Figure of True and Honest Fan tags, I also recommend you ask around here what the best parts of each saga were so you can present the saga as we all felt them, that way you get a real insiders look.

I look forward to seeing the finished product, you could do a segment about why we're all so drawn to Chris if you need to fill time too, just filter out weens.


My pitch for the title: Chris Chan: From Empathy to Pity.

Mostly because I always initially was inclined to feel bad for Chris, but now I feel he's brought this on himself.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 28, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Brother, I am probably in the minority here, but do we really need a Chris documentary?


We don't, but since this guy seems to actually have something and not just going "Guize, I am gonna make a Chris-Tran documentary, gimme ur jew gold" I am willing to see how this turns out.


----------



## SnergenFlergen (Jan 28, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Brother, I am probably in the minority here, but do we really need a Chris documentary?


We need a Chris documentary about as much as we need a Chris forum and a Chris wiki, and yet here we are. I say we roll with it and see if it's any good.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Surtur said:


> We don't, but since this guy seems to actually have something and not just going "Guize, I am gonna make a Chris-Tran documentary, gimme ur jew gold" I am willing to see how this turns out.



Here I uploaded a trailer on YouTube. I had to make this a week ago because the class required a fake trailer as a project, but I was working on the documentary by then so I decided to just make a trailer about the movie.* KEEP IN MIND THIS IS MADE FOR HIGHSCHOOLERS AND DOESN'T REFLECT THE MOVIE ITSELF OTHER THAN SHOWING OFF SOME O.K EDITING. THE MOVIE HAS A MORE SERIOUS TONE.* just thought you guys would like to see it sense all I have shown is screen-caps.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a high school project, and it's about OPL.

Give him some slack.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Here I uploaded a trailer on YouTube. I had to make this a week ago because the class required a fake trailer as a project, but I was working on the documentary by then so I decided to just make a trailer about the movie.* KEEP IN MIND THIS IS MADE FOR HIGHSCHOOLERS AND DOESN'T REFLECT THE MOVIE ITSELF OTHER THAN SHOWING OFF SOME O.K EDITING. THE MOVIE HAS A MORE SERIOUS TONE.* just thought you guys would like to see it sense all I have shown is screen-caps.



I think I shed a tear.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jan 28, 2015)

I anticipate the release of this documentary!

It must have been one hell of a final project. For a highschool class no less! Spylobster's classmates are certainly in for something.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> So I haven't checked in on this. Is this actually happening? Like, I know there's been some hype but is it confirmed?



Haha there is no hype, I just waited tell I was almost done with my video project. And wanted to share it with the chan-fans.


----------



## Sigyn (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Haha there is no hype, I just waited tell I was almost done with my video project. And wanted to share it with the chan-fans.


Well I mean everyone SEEMS excited. Which is a good thing, cause it's obvious you've done a lot of work. Is this upcoming Monday still the planned release date?

EDIT: THE TRAILER LOOKS BOSSSSSS. I am excite.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> I think I shed a tear.



Fun fact, when the teacher and the whole class saw this around the part with the tomgirl photos he jumped out of his chair pointed to the screen yelling "WHAT IS THAT??", and he thought that the one tomgirl picture with the thong was just a black little dot to censor the duck. I didn't get in trouble though cause, i aint do nuttin rong


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Fun fact, when the teacher and the whole class saw this around the part with the tomgirl photos he jumped out of his chair pointed to the screen yelling "WHAT IS THAT??", and he thought that the one tomgirl picture with the thong was just a black little dot to censor the duck. I didn't get in trouble though cause, i aint do nuttin rong



Oh .

You are living the dream, man. Godspeed. 

EDIT: I did have a dream earlier this year about a theatrical release of a Chris-Chan documentary. _Is this providence?_


----------



## Jerkologist (Jan 28, 2015)

As strange as this sounds, I think doing an all-encompassing documentary on CWC would be really hard. It might make more since to do a series of thirty-minute docs detailing his life pre-ED, Clyde Cash, Ivy, Liquid, Asperchu, legal issues, etc. I have no idea how to really cover everything in less than two hours.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Well I mean everyone SEEMS excited. Which is a good thing, cause it's obvious you've done a lot of work. Is this upcoming Monday still the planned release date?


Yes. It will probably be done before then. But I don't want to rush anything out, I mean honestly the movie is at least 90% percent done. I just want to make sure everything is right.


----------



## jc17 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm actually really interested to see how this turned out. Though, I wonder what will happen when Chris finds it or followers on facebook link it to him...


----------



## Kecleon (Jan 28, 2015)

One thing I'm curious about, is there only the one interview in the documentary? I know it's out of your scope, but interviewing Christorical figures would bring it even closer to a comprehensive story of Chris (even if I get the feeling it'd be frowned upon here for high weenery-risk).


----------



## General Juicer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Brother, I am probably in the minority here, but do we really need a Chris documentary?


Being part of the Chandler 'fandom' (for lack of a better word) is something that I will desperately deny in polite company. There isn't really any way to explain it to people who aren't already sort of in the Internet 2.0 bubble -- and pretty deeply, I must say. Linking people to the Cwcki or Sonichu Annotated is already a questionable enough tactic for explaining yourself without people thinking of you as a freak. Let alone stuff like THAT IS MY HOUSE or the ED article.

A sincere, NPOV documentary on Chris that doesn't immediately peg peoples' Internet Cyberbully/Douchebag meter would be invaluable for explaining my hobby to these folks. I don't know if spylobster's project will be exactly what I'm looking for, but all the same I could use something like what he's making.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Kecleon said:


> One thing I'm curious about, is there only the one interview in the documentary? I know it's out of your scope, but interviewing Christorical figures would bring it even closer to a comprehensive story of Chris (even if I get the feeling it'd be frowned upon here for high weenery-risk).


If I asked trolls it would just glorify them like I was on they're side. I want people to laugh at chris when he jumps around out of tard joy, because honestly that kind of stuff is just in pure autistic fun. But when he cries or is distraught I don't want any laughs to be had. I think the best story is a tragedy but that doesn't mean you cant laugh at the fun parts.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> If I asked trolls it would just glorify them like I was on they're side. I want people to laugh at chris when he jumps around out of tard joy, because honestly that kind of stuff is just in pure autistic fun. But when he cries or is distraught I don't want any laughs to be had. I think the best story is a tragedy but that doesn't mean you cant laugh at the fun parts.



I'm glad to hear you say this because I agree completely. The only interviews that would be worth anything would be with (a) Chris himself - nearly impossible, or (b) anyone who knew him CLOSELY AND IN PERSON, IGNORE ALL GOOGLE RESULTS


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> I'm glad to hear you say this because I agree completely. The only interviews that would be worth anything would be with (a) Chris himself - nearly impossible, or (b) anyone who knew him CLOSELY AND IN PERSON, IGNORE ALL GOOGLE RESULTS


Cloning is possible.


----------



## SnergenFlergen (Jan 28, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> It's a high school project, and it's about OPL.
> 
> Give him some slack.


What do you mean? This thread is on page 7, isn't locked and the vast majority of posters seem to be supportive. Who exactly isn't cutting him slack here?


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

General Juicer said:


> Being part of the Chandler 'fandom' (for lack of a better word) is something that I will desperately deny in polite company. There isn't really any way to explain it to people who aren't already sort of in the Internet 2.0 bubble -- and pretty deeply, I must say. Linking people to the Cwcki or Sonichu Annotated is already a questionable enough tactic for explaining yourself without people thinking of you as a freak. Let alone stuff like THAT IS MY HOUSE or the ED article.
> 
> A sincere, NPOV documentary on Chris that doesn't immediately peg peoples' Internet Cyberbully/Douchebag meter would be invaluable for explaining my hobby to these folks. I don't know if spylobster's project will be exactly what I'm looking for, but all the same I could use something like what he's making.


That is exactly why I am making it, Do you have any idea how hard it was to explain to a teacher that there is a wikipedia dedicated to a autistic kid and I want to interview you about him and his life.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe it's too simplistic, but I think Sonichu: The Saga of Christian Weston Chandler has a nice vibe.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Abilene said:


> Good idea, but I hold any judgements until I see the final version. Also, as a batshit crazy side project I always wanted to do this: gather random people in a room and show to them all Chris' videos (and his albums, and the pictures/drawings/etc.). See the reactions. And then flee to another country.
> 
> Science.
> 
> EDIT: would you be offended if we download the final version? Only for _archivistic purposes_.



I would not mind, archiving things is what the cwc community does. And that's why I like it so much.



RandyCox said:


> Maybe it's too simplistic, but I think Sonichu: The Saga of Christian Weston Chandler has a nice vibe.


Allot of people are suggesting names. Its a little douche to do but I am just gonna call it Christian Weston Chandler it fits fine. No need for edits.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Allot of people are suggesting names. Its a little douche to do but I am just gonna call it Christian Weston Chandler it fits fine. No need for edits.



Elegant in its simplicity. I like it.

It contrasts Chris very well.


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2015)

What's the music in the trailer?


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> What's the music in the trailer?


egmont overture finale beethoven

I got allot of royalty free music in it as background noise so I dodge most of the copyright claims. Also each saga kind of has a "theme" I guess. Just each one with different music to kind of get a tone going.

I'm gonna be honest, you guys have scared the pants off me. Now that I know at least a few people want to watch it I gotta raise that quality standard from "Eh" to "it was ok"


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I'm gonna be honest, you guys have scared the pants off me. Now that I know at least a few people want to watch it I gotta raise that quality standard from "Eh" to "it was ok"



We don't mean to overwhelm you, we're just super hyped, is all.


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Jan 28, 2015)

count me in the "was gonna shitpost and laugh at you until i saw you were serious about it and now i wanna see it" camp.

good choice on using adobe premiere.  i'm a video editor myself (final cut pro supremacy here) and i can tell this is gonna be done right.  you have no idea how many people throw shit in windows movie maker and pass it off as a hackeneyed documentary.  premiere is tough as shit to work with but when you work through adobe's bs the end product is worth it.


----------



## A Random (Jan 28, 2015)

where's the star transitions i dont see enough star transitions i rate this a 1/5

More seriously though, it looks pretty good. Pretty curious as to what the reactions are going to be at school when they see the real deal. [Also, let's hope you actually pass, I 'unno if there won't be too much disgust at it.]


----------



## Doctor Duke (Jan 28, 2015)

i love this community exactly because of shit like this. there's no tolerance of assholes showing up and farting around about making a chris chan doc to such a degree that these threads get locked on an almost weekly basis, but when some well-intentioned, talented kid shows up with some solid work done, everyone is supportive and cool about it

way to go, you magnificent buttholes

btw. good job on the trailer, friend.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Doctor Duke said:


> i love this community exactly because of shit like this. there's no tolerance of assholes showing up and farting around about making a chris chan doc to such a degree that these threads get locked on an almost weekly basis, but when some well-intentioned, talented kid shows up with some solid work done, everyone is supportive and cool about it
> 
> way to go, you magnificent buttholes
> 
> btw. good job on the trailer, friend.



Thank you!


----------



## Loke (Jan 28, 2015)

OP, you're a really cool guy, but WTF is your profile pic? It reminds me of the terrifying error screens from the Gameboy Printer. Behold, I bring you madness!


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Loke said:


> OP, you're a really cool guy, but WTF is your profile pic? It reminds me of the terrifying error screens from the Gameboy Printer. Behold, I bring you madness!


It is papa frank, otherwise known as filthy frank.


----------



## cheersensei (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you spylobster. Thank you for making this day so much better with your ray of sunshine that is that trailer. 

I too, had my doubts, but this does look promising. I cannot wait to see the final results.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

cheersensei said:


> Thank you spylobster. Thank you for making this day so much better with your ray of sunshine that is that trailer.
> 
> I too, had my doubts, but this does look promising. I cannot wait to see the final results.



HAHA I made that trailer in like an hour so I would get a grade. But THANK YOU!

This thread is going a little off topic more about me, lets sway it towards Chris. I have the story set up like this *if anyone has any suggestions go right ahead*
Intro>childhood>high school> college> sonichu> every saga> towards the fire it fades into more of why Chris is like the way he is> why someone would troll> how it could have been prevented> how hyped he is and the obsession people have over him> final last words about morals> end.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 28, 2015)

You're going to get so many views on this when Chris finally kills somebody.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 28, 2015)

Alright, time for some honest truth here.  I just watched the preview, and the tl;dr here is that I think if it's in any way indicative of how the final project will turn out, this is a dumpster fire that will require a complete re-cut.  I'm going to spoiler tag the rest so if you all don't want to read a 10-year television post-production veteran ripping on some high school kid's best try, you don't have to.  The television & film industry is a brutal place that subjects one to terribly harsh criticism, and blowing things up is something you must expect.  So....



Spoiler



The first tell to me is that, in the preview, the first cut comes :15 in, the first 30 seconds of the video has only 3 shots.  That's unbelievably low.  One of the most basic, old-school editing techniques is the video insert.  Start on the graphic with the audio trailing under, and get cutting.  Move it along.  There's no "sizzle" to this, nothing that could draw the viewer in, attention spans are incredibly short.  If you want people to get interested in this, there has to be a hook.  There's no question posed, there's nothing mysterious presented, as far as I can tell, this is just a collection of found footage.  There's no dilemma, what are you building to here?  If I wasn't familiar with the source material, I'd have no idea.

I think that this piece is going to be _way too long._  67 minutes is a very long time to carry, especially considering you're using mostly found footage and probably graphics to depict the "sagas."  It's hard to see that from the inside, but I can't imagine a requirement of a high-school course is that your final project must approach feature length.  Cut that shit down, start now.  First, I would absolutely kill outright the interview with the sped teacher.  I don't think any education professional who is paid to care about kids would want their name anywhere near this thing, at the very least, you owe it to him to give him a first look and the right to deny his appearance in this, due to the subject matter.  Kill it.  I can't imagine a 20 minute talk with that guy would be very interesting or insightful, I can just see it being trouble, right out of the gate.

What's your approach here?  Let's think about who the contemporary, popular documentarians are.  Three that immediately come to mind for me are Michael Moore, Morgan Spurlock and Louis Theroux.  Why are these guys popular?  _Because they have personality._  You want to find Roger with Moore, you take a critical view of Spurlock's viewpoints, and Theroux has balls of steel around very dangerous people.  These are _personality driven_ -- you watch because you enjoy the slanted, opinionated and personal views of these filmmakers.  It's compelling, funny, outrageous, sad, and very very deliberate.   Look at what Simon Ostrovsky and Shane Smith do with Vice, they are your guides.

The longest piece I ever cut, my senior documentary in college, weighed in at 11:30, cut down from over 14.  It was still criticized as moving too slowly, and I'm sure I'd agree if I could find a VHS player to watch it again.  We had tapes upon tapes of original urban exploration footage, beautiful stuff that we had to leave behind because it just didn't fit the time constraints.  If you want to be a guide through the world of Chris-Chan, insert yourself into it.  Shoot some stand-ups in front of a green screen, pose questions, lead the audience, think out loud, and for fuck's sake, *MOVE IT ALONG*.  I know you're a student, but get ready for it, because losing an audience can be a terrible experience.  These are my suggestions as someone who does this shit for a living.  There will be times where you put a lot of care and time into cutting something, show your executive producer, he/she says "I don't like it" and walks out of the room.  What do you do then?

_*CUT, CUT, CUT, CUT. *_  Get out that hatchet and bring that runtime down significantly, keep it moving.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> Alright, time for some honest truth here.  I just watched the preview, and the tl;dr here is that I think if it's in any way indicative of how the final project will turn out, this is a dumpster fire that will require a complete re-cut.  I'm going to spoiler tag the rest so if you all don't want to read a 10-year television post-production veteran ripping on some high school kid's best try, you don't have to.  The television & film industry is a brutal place that subjects one to terribly harsh criticism, and blowing things up is something you must expect.  So....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black spot at the start is something I didn't even know about and it didn't matter enough because considering everyone else movie trailer was just slideshows. I whipped it up in an hour.

Also I got this speech from the instructor and yeah it looks long when I say "so yeah its about 60 minutes." But when I personally look at the movie so far it seems like I just briefly talk about things. I give the audience a quick overview of whats happening and I show them the result and it still seems too short. Thanks for the advice but this is a movie that has coming from my heart and I am just gonna go with my gut feeling. But that being said I am definitely gonna go turn some of the videos of Chris into highlights to cut down on some major time. I don't think time is an issue just what i do with that time.

And the special ed teacher, I showed him the trolls and the worst of the fanbase. He is completely aware what its about and he feels that if I try and make people understand the mind of an autistic child it will help people laugh at Chris less and understand his actual problems. While still laughing at the goofball moments.

that being said thank you for the feedback and I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> This thread is going a little off topic more about me, lets sway it towards Chris. I have the story set up like this *if anyone has any suggestions go right ahead*
> Intro>childhood>high school> college> sonichu> every saga> towards the fire it fades into more of why Chris is like the way he is> why someone would troll> how it could have been prevented> how hyped he is and the obsession people have over him> final last words about morals> end.



You posted earlier about the length. it sound like there are more materials than you are able to cram into your project's length. If that's the case I suggest instead of "every saga" you can only briefly go over ones that are set up by trolls or even omit them altogether. This leaves only sagas that Chris brought upon himself (Game Place, Gamestop, Megan, Running over Snyder, each of these have the benefit of being related to one another as well), which is already plenty of material and more interesting anyway. Plus it is freeing you from having to go off on a tangent every time to explain every troll, and allowing the audience to focus on Chris's faults alone.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> that being said thank you for the feedback and I will keep it in mind.



your funeral, kid.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 28, 2015)

spylobster said:


> that being said thank you for the feedback and I will keep it in mind.



Inputed, eh?


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Jan 28, 2015)

The trailer looked amazing, and I'm looking forward to viewing the finished documentary.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> You posted earlier about the length. it sound like there are more materials than you are able to cram into your project's length. If that's the case I suggest instead of "every saga" you can only briefly go over ones that are set up by trolls or even omit them altogether. This leaves only sagas that Chris brought upon himself (Game Place, Gamestop, Megan, Running over Snyder, each of these have the benefit of being related to one another as well), which is already plenty of material and more interesting anyway. Plus it is freeing you from having to go off on a tangent every time to explain every troll, and allowing the audience to focus on Chris's faults alone.



Yeah I thought about that but it would kind of make it seem like more of a casual movie for just new people to chris chan and not the fans. I am trying to balance bolth.


----------



## Pizza The Hutt (Jan 28, 2015)

See if you can get this playing over the credits:


----------



## spylobster (Jan 28, 2015)

Pizza The Hutt said:


> See if you can get this playing over the credits:


Noted


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 29, 2015)

Honestly, I'd re-cut that trailer to a nice clean :30 and send you the Premiere file of it, but I really don't want all that Chris Chan shit on my hard drive.  It'd never completely go away.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 29, 2015)

I've always thought that a Chris-chan documentary should either start -- or end -- with an excerpt from his "FUTURE MESSAGE". Either as a means to ground you before the inevitable fall, or as a stark contrast to see how far gone he is by the end.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> I've always thought that a Chris-chan documentary should either start -- or end -- with an excerpt from his "FUTURE MESSAGE". Either as a means to ground you before the inevitable fall, or as a stark contrast to see how far gone he is by the end.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Thank you!


Love the bit at the end with the white silhouette of Chris doing that kick!  Leaving the medallion in was a genius touch!



Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> I've always thought that a Chris-chan documentary should either start -- or end -- with an excerpt from his "FUTURE MESSAGE". Either as a means to ground you before the inevitable fall, or as a stark contrast to see how far gone he is by the end.


Certainly a good way to bookend the film on.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Love the bit at the end with the white silhouette of Chris doing that kick!  Leaving the medallion in was a genius touch!
> 
> 
> Certainly a good way to bookend the film on.


It was corny but the it fit the goofball tone. Thank you.

I have had multiple dreams where I am allot older and am either chasing down chris or run into him. Everytime i chase him he has died of very scary things. One particular one was I was at my school and I saw him sporting a trenchcoat waltz on by, and while chasing him into the parking lot he screamed "LEAVE ME ALONE" not after five minutes he collapsed of a heart attack. Even my brain makes jokes in my dreams sometimes. But in all seriousness I have had multiple dreams like this and they are becoming scary visions that are starting to make me wonder if this is for the best, Or will it only fuel the inferno.


----------



## Springer (Jan 29, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> Honestly, I'd re-cut that trailer to a nice clean :30 and send you the Premiere file of it, but I really don't want all that Chris Chan shit on my hard drive.  It'd never completely go away.



http://privazer.com/download.php

This is a great tool for that. 
Here is shot of scan
(CCleaner is good too, but I think you would be impressed by Privazer)


----------



## fokkertism (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I have had multiple dreams where I am allot older and am either chasing down chris or run into him. Everytime i chase him he has died of very scary things. One particular one was I was at my school and I saw him sporting a trenchcoat waltz on by, and while chasing him into the parking lot he screamed "LEAVE ME ALONE" not after five minutes he collapsed of a heart attack. Even my brain makes jokes in my dreams sometimes. But in all seriousness I have had multiple dreams like this and they are becoming scary visions that are starting to make me wonder if this is for the best, Or will it only fuel the inferno.



You've already posted here and shown the Premiere Pro screenshots, so this should be released.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I have had multiple dreams where I am allot older and am either chasing down chris or run into him. Everytime i chase him he has died of very scary things. One particular one was I was at my school and I saw him sporting a trenchcoat waltz on by, and while chasing him into the parking lot he screamed "LEAVE ME ALONE" not after five minutes he collapsed of a heart attack. Even my brain makes jokes in my dreams sometimes. But in all seriousness I have had multiple dreams like this and they are becoming scary visions that are starting to make me wonder if this is for the best, Or will it only fuel the inferno.



I'll be honest.  You're losing us.


----------



## Boundman (Jan 29, 2015)

Keep it documentary related, spy. Let's stay on topic.

I think it shouldn't hit much more than over an hour, really. Keep it simple, You could cut out anything dumb trolls made him do altogether, Chris humping his PS3 for his PSN accounts is kinda weird and funny but at the end of the day, Bluespike also showed how far Chris would go for his PSN accounts with the added bonus of being a sweetheart in the love quest.

Hit all the main sagas: Clyde Cash - DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS, Lack of empathy for someone he believes to have died, etc. Boom, done, move on. Asperchu - curse-ye-ha-me-ha, phone excerpts, executions in the books, move on. Don't dwell on any one-liners or anything, just give them what the saga revealed about the chan-man and let them decide if we're evil cyber bullies or just spectators watching over him who occasionally interfere. This is imperative for a documentary, it makes it a talking point and a discussion topic long after its finished.


----------



## Sir Walter Raleigh (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm working on a documentary, too.  

"Weens:  Why Can't They Shut Up?"


----------



## milkshark (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, this is probably the best possible documentary about Chris that could have ever been made. Now we can tell people it's already been done, so that's a plus. The trailer was okay, you need snappier editing because the text and transitions feel awkward. Good luck dude.


----------



## Doctor Duke (Jan 29, 2015)

when i was in high school i couldn't make a sandwich let alone a documentary, let alone be relatively gracious about someone critiquing said documentary.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 29, 2015)

I guess there's another Internet lesson learned: don't put yourself out there if you're afraid you can't/won't deliver, unless you're an ebic trole 

OP given that you've already revealed yourself to be a high school student, I don't think anyone is going to take a massive shit on your documentary if the quality is not up to par. As long as the content is neutral I think you're fine. In any case you're picking low-lying fruit because no one's made a serious attempt to do this until now, so perhaps it might spur on the efforts of people who are more competent in this arena.

(EDIT: I hope I'm not opening Pandora's Box here but I suspect the one side of the story we'll never see is PVCC's - and of course I'm talking about the forum and not the school. Is that topic anathema here? I'm guessing probably.)


----------



## theobservdr (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope the movie turns out well, I am really interested in watching it, screw those who are going to complain, a documentary like this would be great! I hope you get a passing grade.


----------



## MACH-IV (Jan 29, 2015)

For a big project like this it's a good idea to edit a cut you like and then take a few days away from it. After a few days you'll watch it again with a clearer idea of the direction to take for the final cut.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 29, 2015)

@spylobster Can I just say dude, just fucking go for it. Look early works are never pleasant in retrospect (seriously I look back at some things I have done around 99/2000 an cringe) but to be honest you learn more from your fuck ups than epic wins. 

Go for it you chose a subject a lot of people are into an already know in depth, want to grow as a artist? Post it get a genuine critique of the film from people who know the subject. Use it as the building block of a bunch of life experience in the art of documentary film making. Hell in 20 years come back an recut it an compare them side by side just as a marker to see how far you have come.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> you learn more from your fuck ups than epic wins.



This.  The worst that can happen is you learn something.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> @spylobster Can I just say dude, just fucking go for it. Look early works are never pleasant in retrospect (seriously I look back at some things I have done around 99/2000 an cringe) but to be honest you learn more from your fuck ups than epic wins.
> 
> Go for it you chose a subject a lot of people are into an already know in depth, want to grow as a artist? Post it get a genuine critique of the film from people who know the subject. Use it as the building block of a bunch of life experience in the art of documentary film making. Hell in 20 years come back an recut it an compare them side by side just as a marker to see how far you have come.


Thank you for the advice and I will definitely use it. Also lets get this more about Chris. Even though this will be my own take on the CWC fable, if anyone has any ideas they like to express I am open to listen.



AnOminous said:


> This.  The worst that can happen is you learn something.


I could die.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I could die.



Dude you have a good thing going, don't fuck it up by acting like an exceptional individual.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 29, 2015)

Jerkologist said:


> As strange as this sounds, I think doing an all-encompassing documentary on CWC would be really hard. It might make more since to do a series of thirty-minute docs detailing his life pre-ED, Clyde Cash, Ivy, Liquid, Asperchu, legal issues, etc. I have no idea how to really cover everything in less than two hours.



You'd have to do a documentary like _Shoah_.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Dude you have a good thing going, don't fuck it up by acting like an exceptional individual.


 yeaaahh, sorry I just wanted to try and reply to most of the comments, couldn't think of a good thing to say. Because thank you is getting a little old.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I have had multiple dreams where I am allot older and am either chasing down chris or run into him. Everytime i chase him he has died of very scary things. One particular one was I was at my school and I saw him sporting a trenchcoat waltz on by, and while chasing him into the parking lot he screamed "LEAVE ME ALONE" not after five minutes he collapsed of a heart attack. Even my brain makes jokes in my dreams sometimes. But in all seriousness I have had multiple dreams like this and they are becoming scary visions that are starting to make me wonder if this is for the best, Or will it only fuel the inferno.


You have to ride the tiger.  



spylobster said:


> This thread is going a little off topic more about me, lets sway it towards Chris. I have the story set up like this *if anyone has any suggestions go right ahead*
> Intro>childhood>high school> college> sonichu> every saga> towards the fire it fades into more of why Chris is like the way he is> why someone would troll> how it could have been prevented> how hyped he is and the obsession people have over him> final last words about morals> end.


Make a secret scene after the credits of _For Julie's Eyes Only_.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

"my masculine bosoms!"






Holdek said:


> You have to ride the tiger.
> 
> 
> Make a secret scene after the credits of _For Julie's Eyes Only_.


Its mentioned in audio form with artist representation in the movie.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know if your technical chops are good or not since I haven't seen your work before, but at least you have a passion for Christory.  Good luck and godbearspeed.


----------



## JP 307 (Jan 29, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I have the story set up like this *if anyone has any suggestions go right ahead*
> Intro>childhood>high school> college> sonichu> every saga> towards the fire it fades into more of why Chris is like the way he is> why someone would troll> how it could have been prevented> how hyped he is and the obsession people have over him> final last words about morals> end.



@  the childhood part

Blast some Leonard Bernstein  in the background & throw some halo effects around, viewers appreciate nice touches like that.


----------



## KFC (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck brother.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 29, 2015)

KFC said:


> Good luck brother.





China and Crystal said:


> @  the childhood part
> 
> Blast some Leonard Bernstein  in the background & throw some halo effects around, viewers appreciate nice touches like that.


Good idea, In fact the Leonard Bearstein part is a little short. Ill do some key framing.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so excited to see this! Good luck!


----------



## Hmmpf! (Jan 30, 2015)

Just hoping your documentary will be the most watched CWC videos, beating the CWC-tok.


----------



## Plushy (Jan 30, 2015)

_The road to hell is paved with good intentions_

When a new incomer arrives saying "hai dudes  who wants to make my work help me to do some nice stuff" the proyect is doomed to failure. On online communities, and sometimes IRL proyects only can go on when the leader or main productor is disciplinated and make the 80% itself or teams with people really really involved with the whole idea. So it's great seen more people taking initiative to make new proyects, be constant, take some time to learn new things and improve your skills and make the kiwis explote of happiness (?)

Another think, if the main objective of the video is to be a "Chis-Chan for dummies" it will be a good idea that the comminity add subtitles into many languajes with youtube tools to help non-english speakers.


----------



## MerriedSeinorComic (Jan 30, 2015)

It's nice to see a Chris-related project that is actually going to happen and has some direction; usually it's just speculative weenery that would be headed for failure if it even got off the ground.

Good call leaving it open for discussion and trying to keep a neutral-ish tone. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 30, 2015)

Plushy said:


> _The road to hell is paved with good intentions_
> 
> When a new incomer arrives saying "hai dudes  who wants to make my work help me to do some nice stuff" the proyect is doomed to failure. On online communities, and sometimes IRL proyects only can go on when the leader or main productor is disciplinated and make the 80% itself or teams with people really really involved with the whole idea. So it's great seen more people taking initiative to make new proyects, be constant, take some time to learn new things and improve your skills and make the kiwis explote of happiness (?)
> 
> Another think, if the main objective of the video is to be a "Chis-Chan for dummies" it will be a good idea that the comminity add subtitles into many languajes with youtube tools to help non-english speakers.


I am trying to make it a chris chan for dummies with allot of things fans will enjoy. I make sure to use some cwcisms that most people would understand, like sweetheart, true and honest. Just little nods like that for the chan fans.



MerriedSeinorComic said:


> It's nice to see a Chris-related project that is actually going to happen and has some direction; usually it's just speculative weenery that would be headed for failure if it even got off the ground.
> 
> Good call leaving it open for discussion and trying to keep a neutral-ish tone. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


Thank you, even though champ stated that there is allot of people claiming to make a documentary with ween written all over it I may be new to the forums but I was completely aware. Tons of bullshit gets thrown around and I knew that just talking about it without showing would get me laughed out of the next three counties.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 30, 2015)

I would suggest using as many clips from http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Chris_in_the_media as possible to show how well-documented he is.  Especially the TV news segments (Sonichu sweepstakes, his appearances at the Save McIntire Park meetings, the house burning, Son-Chu on Google Maps, etc.)


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 30, 2015)

Holdek said:


> I would suggest using as many clips from http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Chris_in_the_media as possible to show how well-documented he is.



Plan on acquiring the rights to that footage?  It's not public domain.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 30, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> Plan on acquiring the rights to that footage?  It's not public domain.


He would be fine.

http://copyright.lib.utexas.edu/copypol2.html


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 30, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> He would be fine.



Yeah, you're right, it's a school project.  I'm just trying to make this kid quit because I'm a bitter, soul-less television professional who likes to haze newbies who think they know what they're doing.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 30, 2015)

Where is your icon from? Is that from the lesbian Rosechu issue?


----------



## Holdek (Jan 30, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> Plan on acquiring the rights to that footage?  It's not public domain.


Who cares?


----------



## spylobster (Jan 30, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Who cares?


Yeah, I don't know hes just here to act cool in front of CWC forum posters. Which is like me going into the tard class and putting on some sick shades, but I am in the same boat here as much as the next guy, and equally retarded if not more. So I cant judge.

 But I do have the news videos in already, and I hope people will think its funny as much as I do how catching him on the news is like spotting Bigfoot, those kind of jokes I think are good in the sense that they are not making fun of him really, just more enjoying the goofball aurora that follows Chris everywhere he goes. At least how it use to.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Jan 30, 2015)

There's very few posts that come up here that deal with my area of expertise.  If you're an aspiring filmmaker, I'm giving you a quick dose of reality because this is how the world works, kid.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 30, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> ...If you're an aspiring filmmaker...


He already stated it's a high school project and he's a student, so you kind of really need to read slower (or read again) so you don't make these kind of mistakes. 
It's like asking a boy what he wants to be when he grows up and immediately tell him he can't be that because he lacks knowledge or skill, which is just dumb because he's just a kid and have lots of years to practice and perfect the skills needed to be whatever he wants... heck, he could even prove to be the best one with enough practice.


Anyway, good luck with your project spylobster, I know some users already said most of what I also think about it (positive reviews), so I'm just going to say that I eagerly wait for the final product.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 30, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> I'm a bitter, soul-less television professional



You may be a "television professional", but no need to be snide about it.

Have a good and safe day.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 30, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> He already stated it's a high school project and he's a student, so you kind of really need to read slower (or read again) so you don't make these kind of mistakes.
> It's like asking a boy what he wants to be when he grows up and immediately tell him he can't be that because he lacks knowledge or skill, which is just dumb because he's just a kid and have lots of years to practice and perfect the skills needed to be whatever he wants... heck, he could even prove to be the best one with enough practice.
> 
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your project spylobster, I know some users already said most of what I also think about it (positive reviews), so I'm just going to say that I eagerly wait for the final product.


Thank you, also if you have any ideas you would like to share I am here to listen about it.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 30, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> There's very few posts that come up here that deal with my area of expertise.  If you're an aspiring filmmaker, I'm giving you a quick dose of reality because this is how the world works, kid.







He's making a video as a high school project, not as a film school dissertation. As long as the documentary is not ween, I don't care and I doubt most people around here would either.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 30, 2015)

I am looking forward to watching this. It should be at the very least entertaining.

I am not a TV professional but those fancy screenshots look like there has been some concrete effort involved in this, so I applaud you SpyLobster.


----------



## Phil Collins (Jan 30, 2015)

Really hope this happens.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 30, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> View attachment 14506
> He's making a video as a high school project, not as a film school dissertation. As long as the documentary is not ween, I don't care and I doubt most people around here would either.



The instructor I got made it a point that it is important to get permission for any work that isn't yours regardless of the laws simply as a way to cover your ass, because even if you're in the right you will still have to pay for a lawyer, so I can see why he's all up in arms about the risks this kid may be taking.

That said, most of the time the owners easily give you the okay because they don't care anyway as long as you're not making a profit. Plus, he's only using footages that other people before him have already uploaded, and combined with the "fair use" link thing posted earlier, I think he's pretty covered.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 30, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> The instructor I got made it a point that it is important to get permission for any work that isn't yours regardless of the laws simply as a way to cover your ass, because even if you're in the right you will still have to pay for a lawyer, so I can see why he's all up in arms about the risks this kid may be taking.
> 
> That said, most of the time the owners easily give you the okay because they don't care anyway as long as you're not making a profit. Plus, he's only using footages that other people before him have already uploaded, and combined with the "fair use" link thing posted earlier, I think he's pretty covered.


There is barely anything in the movie that hasn't been uploaded by other people. I use royalty free music and audio. There is no discussion tbh the only risk I face is the shitstorm that will divide people on who thinks its good and who thinks it is shit.


----------



## Phil Collins (Jan 30, 2015)

spylobster said:


> There is barely anything in the movie that hasn't been uploaded by other people. I use royalty free music and audio. There is no discussion tbh the only risk I face is the shitstorm that will divide people on who thinks its good and who thinks it is shit.



It's still good to do your homework and make sure you can legally use everything on your movie. The soundtrack is especially going to be a big deal, I recommend a little band called "Genesis".


----------



## spylobster (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a little curious what do you guys want to see most out of a chrisamentary in the terms of entertainment? So far I have gotten allot of feedback about the morality of it, but in the view of fun and silliness what would you fellas recommend 

You know I got those high quality zooms babbeey


----------



## Holdek (Jan 31, 2015)

SonChu's Oil Change said:


> There's very few posts that come up here that deal with my area of expertise.  If you're an aspiring filmmaker, I'm giving you a quick dose of reality because this is how the world works, kid.


Are you saying that this bright eyed and bushy tailed kid is in for a world of hurt if he goes out half-cocked against the worst of what life is going to throw at him and if he just keeps his ears open and mouth shut he might live long enough to learn something from somebody like you who's been around the block a few times and as the scars to prove it?


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Just a little curious what do you guys want to see most out of a chrisamentary in the terms of entertainment? So far I have gotten allot of feedback about the morality of it, but in the view of fun and silliness what would you fellas recommend



Examples of how he screws himself over, his hostile/sexist/racist views against others, and how he hurts other people... basically anything that shuts up people who would otherwise give him a free autism card, and you may want those things emphasized yourself too because there will be those who are unfamiliar with him who will jump to conclusions and say you are bullying him by simply making this documentary. Remember you're doing this for school not for us.

No need to try to be funny on your part either. play it straight like an actual documentary. The humor works for the trailer because you're trying to catch people's attention, but for the film itself I would limit to only funny cuts, like where he says one thing but cut to another part where he does the opposite. Better yet, maybe you might have run across a few interviewees who defend him, so you can follow those up with cuts of Chris that contradict them.

Edit: and if you still need title ideas, I think "Sonichu" will suffice. It's short, to the point, and the accumulation of his life's work.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 31, 2015)

Look, kid, I may not be a "TV professional," or a "professional" anything.  Hell, I may not have a job or even be qualified to hold one.  Actually, I may sell plasma just to keep the lights on because I'm clinically retarded.  But I do know a thing or two about a thing or two, and one I thing I knows is what I likes.  And I likes my lols about a manchild named Ian Brandon Anderson.

And from the looks of things, you're on the right track.  So chin up, kid, and troll that tard hard.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Examples of how he screws himself over, his hostile/sexist/racist views against others, and how he hurts other people... basically anything that shuts up people who would otherwise give him a free autism card, and you may want those things emphasized yourself too because there will be those who are unfamiliar with him who will jump to conclusions and say you are bullying him by simply making this documentary. Remember you're doing this for school not for us.
> 
> No need to try to be funny on your part either. play it straight like an actual documentary. The humor works for the trailer because you're trying to catch people's attention, but for the film itself I would limit to only funny cuts, like where he says one thing but cut to another part where he does the opposite. Better yet, maybe you might have run across a few interviewees who defend him, so you can follow those up with cuts of Chris that contradict them.



I thought if I put in the videos of Chris being a jackass, people would say that I only showed the bad parts and not the redeeming qualities to sway towards justification of bullying. But now that I think about it if I balance the bad and good just right it will shut up the people who think its bullying, but also shut up the people that think I am making Chris look like a victim.

*Also if anyone makes a solid idea like this ill put you in the credits if you want. Just ask!
(because without the titanic power of community we would have never known about Chris in the first place, so everyone that contributes deserves a good old fashioned thank you, within reason of course)*



Holdek said:


> Look, kid, I may not be a "TV professional," or a "professional" anything.  Hell, I may not have a job or even be qualified to hold one.  Hell, I may sell plasma just to keep the lights on and be functionally retarded.  But I do know a thing or two about a thing or two, and one I think I knows is what I like.  And I likes my lols about a manchild named Ian Brandon Anderson.
> 
> And from the looks of things, you're on the right track.  So chin up, kid, and troll that tard hard.


I laughed my ass off imagining a football coach before a game cornering me before I run out to the field, standing on a milk crate of course blurting out wonderfully inspiring words. But instead of the words being about football it was about a 30+ year old man child. Thank you.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I thought if I put in the videos of Chris being a jackass, people would say that I only showed the bad parts and not the redeeming qualities to sway towards justification of bullying. But now that I think about it if I balance the bad and good just right it will shut up the people who think its bullying, but also shut up the people that think I am making Chris look like a victim.



I think you can use his incompetently manipulative nature in your favor here. Show him being sympathetic (getting too touchy feely with Megan but well within autism realms, his own footage trying to apologize to Snyder, his picking up of the SJW cause) and that would be the "good" side that you are trying to show. Then follow them up with the inevitable reveal of his true motives (uploading THAT drawing of Megan, calling Snyder a Jew in the same video when he refuse to accept the apology, bitterly lying about having a 7 inch dick when the lesbian won't hang out with him.) and that would be the bad side you attempt to show. In the end it will look like you tried your best to show him in a good light with the result still shunning him anyway.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> I think you can use his incompetently manipulative nature in your favor here. Show him being sympathetic (getting too touchy feely with Megan but well within autism realms, his own footage trying to apologize to Snyder, his picking up of the SJW cause) and that would be the "good" side that you are trying to show. Then follow them up with the inevitable reveal of his true motives (uploading THAT drawing of Megan, calling Snyder a Jew in the same video when he refuse to accept the apology, bitterly lying about having a 7 inch dick when the lesbian won't hang out with him.) and that would be the bad side you attempt to show. In the end it will look like you tried your best to show him in a good light with the result still shunning him anyway.


That is do able but tricky, act like I tried to show the best of him but his nature just shined through the cracks.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know if this has been mentioned (I am too lazy to scroll through this thread), but it would be awesome if @Marvin and @Alec Benson Leary would do interviews for this.

If it has been mentioned please press the late and autistic ratings accordingly.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Dean Ween said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned (I am too lazy to scroll through this thread), but it would be awesome if @Marvin and @Alec Benson Leary would do interviews for this.
> 
> If it has been mentioned please press the late and autistic ratings accordingly.


They have no clue I exist at least I don't think. Of course that doesn't mean they're like omnipotent beings and better than us common folk, but simply they either haven't saw the thread, or just don't want to talk about them. Ask em if you want. I don't know if I would be able to fit in a interview this late into production if not it would still be nice to hear some feedback from them.  pls b0s?


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> They have no clue I exist at least I don't think. Of course that doesn't mean they're like omnipotent beings and better than us common folk, but simply they either haven't saw the thread, or just don't want to talk about them. Ask em if you want. I don't know if I would be able to fit in a interview this late into production if not it would still be nice to hear some feedback from them.  pls b0s?




I am also trying to get Marvin Senpai and Alec Senpai to notice me


----------



## Chris_R (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> There is no discussion tbh the only risk I face is the shitstorm that will divide people on who thinks its good and who thinks it is shit.



In the end, the only person whose opinion of your documentary matters... is Chris. Ooh, ooh, will he be able to watch it before he goes to jail? After? I heard Stephen Hawking cried during his screening of The Theory of Everything, surely Chris' reaction would be Oscar-worthy.

Again, shame you missed the bus on the 2015 Academy Award season, but I suppose you could still be on the ballet for 2016 if you really crank up the dubs on those royalty-free tunes and add some Inception Horn to the next trailer.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Chris_R said:


> In the end, the only person whose opinion of your documentary matters... is Chris. Ooh, ooh, will he be able to watch it before he goes to jail? After? I heard Stephen Hawking cried during his screening of The Theory of Everything, surely Chris' reaction would be Oscar-worthy.
> 
> Again, shame you missed the bus on the 2015 Academy Award season, but I suppose you could still be on the ballet for 2016 if you really crank up the dubs on those royalty-free tunes and add some Inception Horn to the next trailer.


And some dope ass film dissolves.

Tomorrow morning I am gonna drop a trailer. Its just a minor edit of my original trailer I made for another project. *BUT *with a few extra flares and sparkles, oh and also the date at the end is set to Monday.

This is to just kind of being able to say that I warned random YouTube viewers of the impending autism nuke.

Goodnight y'all


----------



## deeman (Jan 31, 2015)

Some thoughts... 

If you are going to use a narration, make it either a "clean" (Britfags stay away from my documentaries, consarnit!) or a Really southern/Virginian one.

And be cool with the A.T.S.I.M.U card, hell, if you can, try as best as you can not to use it, that shit is Chris's "power-source" of fooling the outer circle. And it's really hard to follow up. 

"Yeah, sure, he got Autism but..." Doesn't sound good with the political correct people.

Good Luck! May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Loke (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> They have no clue I exist at least I don't think. Of course that doesn't mean they're like omnipotent beings and better than us common folk, but simply they either haven't saw the thread, or just don't want to talk about them. Ask em if you want. I don't know if I would be able to fit in a interview this late into production if not it would still be nice to hear some feedback from them.  pls b0s?


There's no reason the project you turn in to be graded has to be the final version, you know. You could always ass more to it after the fact, and make a version that you think might go over well here igf you really want to, although I'm sure that I wouldn't be the only one to appreciate anything you did. The Chris-chan thing is in its twilight days, and now is the perfect time for a video like yours.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Marvin (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> View attachment 14554 *HOLY SHIT*


Uhh, I don't know if that should be on there.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Uhh, I don't know if that should be on there.






spylobster said:


> Tomorrow morning I am gonna drop a trailer. Its just a minor edit of my original trailer I made for another project. *BUT *with a few extra flares and sparkles, oh and also the date at the end is set to Monday.
> 
> This is to just kind of being able to say that I warned random YouTube viewers of the impending autism nuke.
> 
> Goodnight y'all



Alright fellers here is the edited trailer made public. Enjoy!
*Like I said last time it doesn't represent the movie that well, and it is a separate project for video production. but its better than nothing. eh 





*



spylobster said:


> View attachment 14554 *HOLY SHIT*


Oh come on don't cock tease me cwcwiki!


----------



## Marvin (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


>


Yeah, nah. There are lots of Chris-related fan works out there. If this goes somewhere, sure, we can put it back up, but for now I took it down.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, nah. There are lots of Chris-related fan works out there. If this goes somewhere, sure, we can put it back up, but for now I took it down.


I understand the skepticism to some extent. But still ya really teased me there ladey.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> View attachment 14554 *HOLY SHIT*


"24 January: Chris uploads an _imgur_ file of said piece."
Haha, just noticed that one, nice.

About your trailer... it's simple but very nice, easy on the eye and catches attention, so far, so good.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> "24 January: Chris uploads an _imgur_ file of said piece."
> Haha, just noticed that one, nice.


What do you mean?, also thank you.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> What do you mean?, also thank you.


That screencap you uploaded, when I read that date I chuckled because I'm the one who made and uploaded the image to imgur that Chris reposted in his Facebook, I didn't noticed it made it to the Da Update section of the CWCki haha.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> That screencap you uploaded, when I read that date I chuckled because I'm the one who made and uploaded the image to imgur that Chris reposted in his Facebook, I didn't noticed it made it to the Da Update section of the CWCki haha.


Oh I see, good job brudda.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 31, 2015)

You may be interested to see this trailer from this thread.  Some other good fan videos in that thread too.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Jan 31, 2015)

Trailer looks good. Is it just me, or does almost everything OPL related start with the "Citizens of the Internet," clip?


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Holdek said:


> You may be interested to see this trailer from this thread.  Some other good fan videos in that thread too.


I like it but I have a feeling it did not happen.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I like it but I have a feeling it did not happen.


Oh, yeah, this was just a trailer made for fun.  There was no documentary made that was related to it.


----------



## lunac (Jan 31, 2015)

Crap.  I loved that trailer.

I'm a lover of documentaries, and have always thought that CWC would provide a fascinating, but certainly complicated subject for a documentary.  I always kept that feeling to myself, based on the number of false starts we've seen over the years.

I completely agree with a PP who said just because the project for school finishes doesn't mean you have to be finished.  Also, I think you'd be able to find Charlottesville locals who could provide interesting interviews-there are people in the community who know about him aside from the internet and just as the creepy mall guy.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Oh, yeah, this was just a trailer made for fun.  There was no documentary made that was related to it.


Ah, I see. Interesting still.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 31, 2015)

A bit off-topic but now that I think of it, an interesting documentary for anyone who has a serious interest in making a CWC documentary (not me - I don't know shit about film editing etc) would be "Dear Mr. Watterson", which is about Calvin & Hobbes creator Bill Watterson. The one thing to know about Watterson is that although he was internationally famous for his beloved comic strip, he was extremely reclusive and rarely - if ever - made media appearances (kind of like a bizarro Chris now that I think about it). So the challenge for the maker of the documentary was to put together a story based on extant sources since nothing exists in terms of Watterson being on camera taking interviews. 

Might be something worth looking into since direct interviews with Chris are simply out of the question and would quickly dissolve into insane diatribes anyway.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

lunac said:


> Crap.  I loved that trailer.
> 
> I'm a lover of documentaries, and have always thought that CWC would provide a fascinating, but certainly complicated subject for a documentary.  I always kept that feeling to myself, based on the number of false starts we've seen over the years.
> 
> I completely agree with a PP who said just because the project for school finishes doesn't mean you have to be finished.  Also, I think you'd be able to find Charlottesville locals who could provide interesting interviews-there are people in the community who know about him aside from the internet and just as the creepy mall guy.


The semester ended a few days ago, even if I did finish the movie I would only been able to show highlights because of the limited time. That being said to me I basically gave the teacher a middle finger by acting like a drama queen saying this movie is coming from my heart and shit so he would give me extra time to finish it. Long story short its my own project now, but it started out being a school project. Don't worry i was a brown noser in that class so I got an *A *anyways, because he trusted that I would put allot of work into it.

Voice almost dead from all the narrating I had to fix because of audacity issues.

But on the bright side its almost done, well it is technically done, but you know just want it up to par with my own standard of quality.

 like I said if anyone wants to be in the credits that has honestly contributed to the thread just ask. *You know who you are

Also more ideas welcomed!*


----------



## Sonic Boom (Jan 31, 2015)

If you're really given an extension by the teacher then stay in his good graces and just make it good in his eyes first. You can do whatever additions everyone else requests afterwards.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 31, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *
> Also more ideas welcomed!*



You could make your next documentary about Jace, 

And then to finish the trilogy you could do one on DarksydePhil.

That would be neat.


----------



## spylobster (Jan 31, 2015)

Dean Ween said:


> You could make your next documentary about Jace,
> 
> And then to finish the trilogy you could do one on DarksydePhil.
> 
> That would be neat.


I honestly have no idea who those are, lets just keep this to chris for now and hope its good.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 31, 2015)

I already mentioned this in passing on your wall, but one more film you might want to check out is *Grey Gardens*, which may have been the world's first lolcow-documentary:






Forty years after its release, it's considered a classic of the genre, and a stunning portrait of bull-goose eccentricity and dysfunction. The entire doc can be watched on YouTube as well.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this documentary. Thanks @Holdek for the link to my CWC documentary trailer - I was never making a documentary but I like making trailers for stuff. Glad someone remembers it 

I think that it would be quite possible to make a CWC documentary following the pattern used by Werner Herzog in _Grizzly Man_.



Spoiler: Grizzly Man











The subject of Herzog's film, Timothy Treadwell, spent many summers living in close proximity to wild bears, eventually being killed by one. During his summers with the bears, he shot hours of footage, putting across his point of view and showing exactly how oblivious he was of how dangerous the animals could be.

Herzog's work was mainly in editing Treadwell's footage and providing expository narration. He also filmed a couple of interviews with people who knew Treadwell - including the doctor who examined Treadwell's remains, who manages to be the most unsettling thing in a documentary also featuring enormous carnivorous beasts.

I suppose in summary that _Grizzly Man_ was about someone who showed unwarranted self-importance and a fatal misunderstanding of bears, and a CWC documentary in the same vein would show someone with similar unwarranted self-importance who utterly misunderstood the internet.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll put my money to the title being 'Silence of the Sonichus'.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Harakudoshi said:


> I'll put my money to the title being 'Silence of the Sonichus'.


Hannibal Heckler.

I gotta record allot of narration tomorrow, I am gonna have whore throat. I hope I don't fuck up.

Also I have read through some of Ideas and have made some decent changes to the movie because of your guys suggestions,* I just wish y'all would come forward and give me the O.K so i can put anyone who contributes in the credits.*


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't contributed anything yet. But if I do and you decide to use it, you can put my name in the credits if you want.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I gotta record allot of narration tomorrow, I am gonna have whore throat. I hope I don't fuck up.
> 
> Also I have read through some of Ideas and have made some decent changes to the movie because of your guys suggestions,* I just wish y'all would come forward and give me the O.K so i can put anyone who contributes in the credits.*


You can put anyone in credits that you feel should be in there.


----------



## Apocalypso (Feb 1, 2015)

Harakudoshi said:


> I'll put my money to the title being 'Silence of the Sonichus'.





spylobster said:


> Hannibal Heckler.



I've said it before, but I'd go for 'Silence of the Chans'.


----------



## Boundman (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I gotta record allot of narration tomorrow, I am gonna have whore throat. I hope I don't fuck up.
> 
> Also I have read through some of Ideas and have made some decent changes to the movie because of your guys suggestions,* I just wish y'all would come forward and give me the O.K so i can put anyone who contributes in the credits.*



We're all using handles so I don't think anyone's ashamed to have their username on this, though I wouldn't feel so comfortable with my actual name on a documentary that shows Chris in his thong.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I gotta record allot of narration tomorrow, I am gonna have whore throat. I hope I don't fuck up.
> 
> Also I have read through some of Ideas and have made some decent changes to the movie because of your guys suggestions,* I just wish y'all would come forward and give me the O.K so i can put anyone who contributes in the credits.*



I don't know if I have really contributed other than encouragement, but you can put me on the credits. Why not.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Apocalypso said:


> I've said it before, but I'd go for 'Silence of the Chans'.


Noted, written down, locked away.



Holdek said:


> You can put anyone in credits that you feel should be in there.


Yeah its just the credits move a little slow. Do you wanna be in it?



Dean Ween said:


> I don't know if I have really contributed other than encouragement, but you can put me on the credits. Why not.


Alright your in.



Karnon said:


> We're all using handles so I don't think anyone's ashamed to have their username on this, though I wouldn't feel so comfortable with my actual name on a documentary that shows Chris in his thong.


Yeah but still I don't wanna make anyone upset.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Yeah its just the credits move a little slow. Do you wanna be in it?


I'm fine either way.  It's your call bro.

Since people are throwing in title suggestions, I always thought that if I had made a documentary or wrote about about him, it would have been: _Christian Weston Chandler: The Trolling of an Adult Autistic Child_


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I don't wanna make anyone upset.


You could have a special thanks to Kiwi Farms in the credits. Then everyone here can get warm fuzzies.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 1, 2015)

"The Internet's Own TRUE and HONEST Boy: The Story of Christian Weston Chandler - P.S. fuck off Schwartz no one gives a shit"


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Yeah but still I don't wanna make anyone upset.


Upset?, I'd proudly display a screencap of it: "See?, that's me! I'm the one who convinced him that he should use that pic of Chris wearing a bra... that sound better in my head, sorry".

But yeah, maybe it's just better to ask instead of risking someones feeling.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> You could have a special thanks to Kiwi Farms in the credits. Then everyone here can get warm fuzzies.


Goo idea.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Goo idea.


I was just thinking of Chris' DVD title from 8 years back.  I don't suppose that could work for you but it gave me a chuckle just thinking of it.


----------



## Hello Skinny (Feb 1, 2015)

I think you should simply call it "A Love Quest". I think that sums up everything regarding Christian's documented life. I also believe the movie should start & end with portions of the future message. To wrap it all in a bow of the beginnings of his story & how far he has deviated since would be significant.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello Skinny said:


> I think you should simply call it "A Love Quest". I think that sums up everything regarding Christian's documented life. I also believe the movie should start & end with portions of the future message. To wrap it all in a bow of the beginnings of his story & how far he has deviated since would be significant.


I think the chris community has a agreement that the movie should start and end with the future message. I mean before I even came on the forums it was already in there.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I think the chris community has a agreement that the movie should start and end with the future message. I mean before I even came on the forums it was already in there.


And I think "Yep, I'm on TV!: The Christian Weston Chandler Story" would be a fitting title if any.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't wait to view this there is a video doc that somone els did for a project it was pretty good but I think it was only 2 ten min vids so I hope this is even better

also don't forget to talk about his parents and you can mention them in the credits to for being a bunch of drunken idiots according to Cole anyway sorry for the double post I didn't realize that no one posted after me sorry


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 1, 2015)

Most of these suggestions are references that only people who already know about him will get. You're going to show this to the class? Most of them will likely be unfamiliar to Chris. Stick to something short. "A Love Quest" sounds good, it is short, curious, even ties into his true motive behind everything that everyone always give him a free pass assuming it's just basic autism, so it'll drive home the point that he's simply hiding behind his condition to do things to obtain a boyfriend-free girl.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Most of these suggestions are references that only people who already know about him will get. You're going to show this to the class? Most of them will likely be unfamiliar to Chris. Stick to something short. "A Love Quest" sounds good, it is short, curious, even ties into his true motive behind everything that everyone always give him a free pass assuming it's just basic autism, so it'll drive home the point that he's simply hiding behind his condition to do things to obtain a boyfriend-free girl.


Like you said they are suggestions not what actually might be in the movie. Have faith in me young padowan.

Movie almost done, I just gotta put in some narrations that I decided to add in. Do some animations for added effect and then top it of by staying up from 11 pm to 3 am doing the final touches. Once I go to bed I will render it. I might just not go to school, yeah i'm a bad-ass so what?

Should I start a new thread for the release or just post it here?, Because this thread is more about the production and what should go into it. Maybe the new one should be about the movie itself?


----------



## Holdek (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Should I start a new thread for the release or just post it here?, Because this thread is more about the production and what should go into it. Maybe the new one should be about the movie itself?


I'd say post it here.  People who are interested are following this thread.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Holdek said:


> I'd say post it here.  People who are interested are following this thread.


Fair enough.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 1, 2015)

But, yeah, you can delay the premier here to go to school.  Don't ditch on our account.


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 1, 2015)

Kiwifarms should have a synctube premiere of this so we can all watch and chat about it together.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

pickleniggo said:


> Kiwifarms should have a synctube premiere of this so we can all watch and chat about it together.


I try my best to be humble and not a shameless whore, but a million times *YES*


----------



## Silvana (Feb 1, 2015)

@spylobster - Serious respect to you for going to all the effort of making this! I really enjoyed the trailer - and the freeze frame/silhouette was a stroke of genius!  Also, just my opinion, but the 15 second intro that other poster complained about - I think it's a _great_ way to introduce people unfamiliar with the subject to Chris. After all, the first time I ever saw one of CWC's videos, the thing that struck me most was just how strange, how abnormal (and yes, how autistic) he is. His voice, his mannerisms, his speech patterns. It's easy for us to forget as we're all so used to it - but for any person unfamiliar with Chris, I imagine the sight of a grown man looking, talking and acting like a six-year-old can only come as something of a shock... And as such, it's a _perfect_ way to prepare the viewer for the madness to come.

Anyway, looks like it's going to be awesome - and I'd _love_ to join my fellow kiwis for a synctube premiere!


----------



## ATM (Feb 1, 2015)

pickleniggo said:


> Kiwifarms should have a synctube premiere of this so we can all watch and chat about it together.


That's a great idea. Synchtube is long dead, but the guy who made it started up a similar site recently. Check out stations.tv. There's also cytube and instasynch that do similar stuff, although I have a lot trouble getting the video to play in the latter. Would totally watch if you decide to do it though.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 1, 2015)

atm said:


> That's a great idea. Synchtube is long dead, but the guy who made it started up a similar site recently. Check out stations.tv. There's also cytube and instasynch that do similar stuff, although I have a lot trouble getting the video to play in the latter. Would totally watch if you decide to do it though.



Or he could set up a Ustream. I can tell him how to get it up and running.


----------



## A Random (Feb 1, 2015)

I kinda wish you'd use something like "and all the randoms from the CWCki", but that's just me.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Silvana said:


> @spylobster - Serious respect to you for going to all the effort of making this! I really enjoyed the trailer - and the freeze frame/silhouette was a stroke of genius!  Also, just my opinion, but the 15 second intro that other poster complained about - I think it's a _great_ way to introduce people unfamiliar with the subject to Chris. After all, the first time I ever saw one of CWC's videos, the thing that struck me most was just how strange, how abnormal (and yes, how autistic) he is. His voice, his mannerisms, his speech patterns. It's easy for us to forget as we're all so used to it - but for any person unfamiliar with Chris, I imagine the sight of a grown man looking, talking and acting like a six-year-old can only come as something of a shock... And as such, it's a _perfect_ way to prepare the viewer for the madness to come.
> 
> Anyway, looks like it's going to be awesome - and I'd _love_ to join my fellow kiwis for a synctube premiere!


Whats a synctube?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 1, 2015)

atm said:


> That's a great idea. Synchtube is long dead, but the guy who made it started up a similar site recently. Check out stations.tv. There's also cytube and instasynch that do similar stuff, although I have a lot trouble getting the video to play in the latter. Would totally watch if you decide to do it though.


http://synchtube.6irc.net/


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Holdek said:


> But, yeah, you can delay the premier here to go to school.  Don't ditch on our account.


Don't worry I am not that smart of a kid but I wasn't a dumbass enough to fail any classes at the start. So I at least know when to stay home and when not too. And even if I do screw up I will be in the clear. Like I said in the comics " have da fath in the lobster"



Marvin said:


> http://synchtube.6irc.net/


Do I have to host it or will someone else do it? I am not asking someone to do my work but is this a "channel owner is the host" or more of a "community watches" thing.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 1, 2015)

Just worry about uploading it on Youtube. I think any other thing can just be set up by whoever who knows his way around.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Just worry about uploading it on Youtube. I think any other thing can just be set up by whoever who knows his way around.


Alright thank you.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 1, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Alright thank you.


And if not there, there's always Vimeo.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 1, 2015)

Trilby said:


> And if not there, there's always Vimeo.


ʸᵃʸ


----------



## _blank_ (Feb 1, 2015)

Haven't really been following this thread yet but after glancing through a few pages, I just wanted to chime in and say that I'm excited to see this thing in its entirety. Also wished I was paying attention so I could've told you you could use parts of my fancomic as well, but it's all good- that's my bad for not paying attention.

Anyway, not much of a better way to commemorate the date that Chris may be experiencing a seriously huge change in his life. And if nothing happens, eh, still got a badass documentary anyway.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 1, 2015)

Since everyone has put their hat in for pitching names for the project, if you're still looking for ideas a while back I jokingly suggested "God and the Bear" for the title of a would-be documentary. I mostly just thought that up so I'd have an excuse to throw together the "poster" I posted into this thread:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/confi...-altercation-updated.6871/page-23#post-473276


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> Since everyone has put their hat in for pitching names for the project, if you're still looking for ideas a while back I jokingly suggested "God and the Bear" for the title of a would-be documentary. I mostly just thought that up so I'd have an excuse to throw together the "poster" I posted into this thread:
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/confi...-altercation-updated.6871/page-23#post-473276


I like it!, But that reminds me I should make a little Photoshop thumbnail for the cover. Instead of just a still from the movie.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 2, 2015)

i'd start with the christmas video and then end on the future message


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Damocles_Sword said:


> i'd start with the christmas video and then end on the future message


A little late, I am adding on the last few narrations and a few polishes. I come here every 20 min or so to take like a 30 sec break.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> A little late, I am adding on the last few narrations and a few polishes. I come here every 20 min or so to take like a 30 sec break.



oh well, and sorry, I sometimes post and go back to edit to elaborate. I say start with the christmas video because it shows Chris for what he is before the internet discovered him. I'd like to show people how Chris wasn't pushed into madness so much as the trolls just revealed it.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Damocles_Sword said:


> oh well, and sorry, I sometimes post and go back to edit to elaborate. I say start with the christmas video because it shows Chris for what he is before the internet discovered him. I'd like to show people how Chris wasn't pushed into madness so much as the trolls just revealed it.


Don't worry his whole life is basically summarized.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)

Forgive the lateness of this question, but would broadcast plans this Doc when finished be featured on a YouTube channel, sold as an iTunes download, or possibly even be sold to HBO?

As for a title, what about "Yep, I'm On TV: Seven Years in the Life of An Internet Laughingstock"?


----------



## milkshark (Feb 2, 2015)

Title Suggestions:

Sonichewed: The Expanding Waist of Chris Chandler
Kaka's World: Tomgirls Just Wanna Have Fun
Chrissy and Barb: The Chandler Bitches
One Girlfriend, Please: The Christian Chandler Tale
Goodbye CWCville


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> Forgive the lateness of this question, but would broadcast plans this Doc when finished be featured on a YouTube channel, sold as an iTunes download, or possibly even be sold to HBO?
> 
> As for a title, what about "Yep, I'm On TV: Seven Years in the Life of An Internet Laughingstock"?


https://www.youtube.com/user/sachumo/feed 

It will be posted here tomorrow, Tell your friends.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully you'll work on a "Director's Cut" version later on, which will have footage of the various "Troll Busters" like Troll Hunter and Crimson Impulse, and Chris' appearance on Mtv's Failosophy.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 2, 2015)

If you did a livestream I'd definitely be there. I'm pretty excited to see it. 

As for the title I actually like the "God and the Bear" suggestion. Though you should probably expand it a little for the uninitiated. So like, "God and the Bear: The Life of Christian Weston Chandler."


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> As for a title, what about "Yep, I'm On TV: Seven Years in the Life of An Internet Laughingstock"?


I see someone else thought "Yep, I'm On TV" would be fitting for this.  It says so much about Chris is so few words.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

the Chandler chronicles a story of lust and love



spylobster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/sachumo/feed
> 
> It will be posted here tomorrow, Tell your friends.


and also when you say tomorrow to do you mean today the 2nd or did you actually mean tomorrow the 3rd

The Chandler Chronicles a documentary about Christian Westin Chandler

and then after somebody narated you can put nice bunch of pictures everywhere and zooming in credits like a&e 

that sounds good and complete to me


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 2, 2015)

The trailer is great; I look forward to seeing the whole movie.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

*Up-Deate*

The movie is finished, I just have to review it and export, expect it on YouTube around 6 pm at the earliest.


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *Up-Deate*
> 
> The movie is finished, I just have to review it and export, expect it on YouTube around 6 pm at the earliest.



Finally!!! Final runtime, video codec/format, dimensions, file size, etc?. I used to edit videos, I'm just curious.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol i'm sensing a little anal tension if you sniff my drift.




 



Abilene said:


> Finally!!! Final runtime, video codec/format, dimensions, file size, etc?. I used to edit videos, I'm just curious.


Once I am done editing it ill pm you it.


----------



## ThatBritishYoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Lol i'm sensing a little anal tension if you sniff my drift.
> 
> View attachment 14751



They are probably just envious, can't wait to watch this! Seriously I'm refreshing your YouTube page every minute I'm so hype.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't wait to see the final product. That trailer got me hyped.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Feb 2, 2015)

I just watched the trailer - I say, I'm thrilled! Can't wait for the whole thing! Plus, I like how Chris is introduced by classical music (what's the name of the piece/composer BTW?).


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

DykesDykesChina said:


> I just watched the trailer - I say, I'm thrilled! Can't wait for the whole thing! Plus, I like how Chris is introduced by classical music (what's the name of the piece/composer BTW?).


Eggmont overture.



ThatBritishYoshi said:


> They are probably just envious, can't wait to watch this! Seriously I'm refreshing your YouTube page every minute I'm so hype.


That made me really happy. But like I said its gonna be a few hours lol .


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)

This Documentary is made possible by a generous grant from the Clyde Cash Foundation, and Viewers Like You.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> This Documentary is made possible by a generous grant from the Clyde Cash Foundation, and Viewers Like You.


If I used donations it would be a serious Clyde cash-in.


----------



## Boxxychu (Feb 2, 2015)

been waiting all day for this


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Boxxychu said:


> been waiting all day for this




I'm about halfway through polishing I would say at least 1 more hour and I can start rendering.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I'm about halfway through polishing I would say at least 1 more hour and I can start rendering.



You should have a bit where Chris assumes his comics are real or something. Lol.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

WhoWantsStancakes said:


> You should have a bit where Chris assumes his comics are real or something. Lol.


That would be a cool idea for a music video, like that one time in family guy when Chris gets pulled into a cartoon world from the milk section. Except replace greasers with sonichu and jerkops.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> This Documentary is made possible by a generous grant from the Clyde Cash Foundation, and Viewers Like You.


Thank you!

Of course let's not forget the Michael Snyder Organization while we're at it, they pull through on hard times for America!

(reminded of all the Fortune 500 companies in my town that would pimp my local station's broadcasts of PBS shows)


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

At this stage even if it sucks I'm still going to be impressed because I can't fucking believe you're practically doing a school report on that creep.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> At this stage even if it sucks I'm still going to be impressed because I can't fucking believe you're practically doing a school report on that creep.


IIRC Judge Holden wrote an university law school paper about CWC.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

TBH everyone I am O.K with the quality of it. I am just a little dissapointed because of lacking technology and time. I know I could of put allot more into it. But I will learn from this and definitely in the future make changes to better it. Think of it as like beta version but still a full on release.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> TBH everyone I am O.K with the quality of it. I am just a little dissapointed because of lacking technology and time. I know I could of put allot more into it. But I will learn from this and definitely in the future make changes to better it. Think of it as like beta version but still a full on release.



You've already accomplished more than anybody else that's talked about making a Chris-chan documentary.

That alone is something to be proud of.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> But I will learn from this



That's the whole point.

Trial and error, learn as you go.

Don't get discouraged!


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 2, 2015)

DykesDykesChina said:


> IIRC Judge Holden wrote an university law school paper about CWC.



Probably the first paper to ever consider the legal ramifications of an autistic tomgirl being sexually assaulted by tentacle creatures from another dimension.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 2, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Probably the first paper to ever consider the legal ramifications of an autistic tomgirl being sexually assaulted by tentacle creatures from another dimension.


 Lmao.


----------



## Friday the Today (Feb 2, 2015)

What time do you think this will be released tonight?  I'm excited to see it!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Probably the first paper to ever consider the legal ramifications of an autistic tomgirl being sexually assaulted by tentacle creatures from another dimension.


Can i see it?



Friday the Today said:


> What time do you think this will be released tonight?  I'm excited to see it!


2-3 hours from now, at the earliest. I don't know how long youtube will take to upload.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Can take up to an hour if it's 1080p, it'll probably have lower res versions ready sooner while it renders the 1080p one so we won't have to wait the full length.

When are you showing the class?


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)

AAAGH! I can't wait anymore! I want to see this video Now Now Now Now *NOW!!!!*


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Can take up to an hour if it's 1080p, it'll probably have lower res versions ready sooner while it renders the 1080p one so we won't have to wait the full length.
> 
> When are you showing the class?


Well iv gotta plan set in place, the next week I will spread the word of my movie and let the students watch it themselves. I even got the O.K to put up flyers but I don't know if I am going to do that.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 2, 2015)

In my honest opinion, you should make this an unlisted "rough cut" of the movie and maybe wait a couple weeks to a month or two to officially release it.

You could probably use the criticisms from users here to improve it.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> AAAGH! I can't wait anymore! I want to see this video Now Now Now Now *NOW!!!!*


It is at 70% render, but I am sure YouTube wont take that long.



WhoWantsStancakes said:


> In my honest opinion, you should make this an unlisted "rough cut" of the movie and maybe wait a couple weeks to a month or two to officially release it.
> 
> You could probably use the criticisms from users here to improve it.


It's a little too late. People are expecting it I cant back out now I gotta face the music.

But of course I care about this too much to try and stop there. I will keep going. Even if you guys like it allot I will still try and to improve it.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

the suspense is killing me


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Uploading to da YouTube right now, once it comes out please send it to chris I want to see if master is pleased from my offerings.


----------



## Twaughthammer (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Uploading to da YouTube right now, once it comes out please send it to chris I want to see if master is pleased from my offerings.


Shouldn't that be mistress?


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Twaughthammer said:


> Shouldn't that be mistress?


*TRIGGERED*


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IV BEEN REFRESHIN YOUTUBE LIKE A BITCH I CANT WAIT


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Holdek (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoiler: OT






Trilby said:


> (reminded of all the Fortune 500 companies in my town that would pimp my local station's broadcasts of PBS shows)



Between this and your avatar, I'm wondering, Do you have a beef with PBS?





DykesDykesChina said:


> IIRC Judge Holden wrote an university law school paper about CWC.


Also, some Brit did a video project for her college media course, basically applying the concepts o_f Simulacra and Simulation_ to the CWC phenomonon.  Even explored things like the pinup art of Mary Lee Walsh.  Was pretty interesting.


----------



## ATM (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Uploading to da YouTube right now



I hope you don't get hit with any Content ID bullshit. how long is the upload gonna be?


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Spoiler: OT
> 
> 
> 
> Between this and your avatar, do you have a beef with PBS?


Not really, I merely joke on the way people perceive them of being uber liberal and all that.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 2, 2015)

I look forward to it.

I also just watched the trailer and can't get over that you're turning this in for a high school assignment. I'm curious how your teacher is going to react to it.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Definitely report back and class and staff reaction. I'm curious about people's first thoughts of him.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd like to see your classmates and teacher reaction when you let them know: "This is just a very tiny small smaller smallest teeny weeny portion of the whole culture and shenanigans behind Chris"...
Oh boy, I'm really impatient for it to finish uploading to youtube.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> I look forward to it.
> 
> I also just watched the trailer and can't get over that you're turning this in for a high school assignment. I'm curious how your teacher is going to react to it.


I thought it was for a college project


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 2, 2015)

ballsbedangling said:


> I thought it was for a college project



He says he's an 18+ high school student in the original post. 

Really though, given the barely censored nudity and him showing things like shecameforCWC.jpg he could actually get in some trouble. Especially if the teacher interprets it as him picking on a 'tard. OP is certainly being ballsy.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Well the teacher will probably be in a little bit of hot water for giving him permission in the first place too without first finding out just how deranged Chris is, so hopefully they'll both just keep it on the down low for both their own sakes.


----------



## Sigyn (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Well the teacher will probably be in a little bit of hot water for giving him permission in the first place too without first finding out just how deranged Chris is, so hopefully they'll both just keep it on the down low for both their own sakes.


Idk about where OP lives, but here in LA the teachers usually wouldnt give a shit. unless they're super conservative, but even then. It's actual drama, and if the teacher gave their ok, then they cant complain.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> He says he's an 18+ high school student in the original post.
> 
> Really though, given the barely censored nudity and him showing things like shecameforCWC.jpg he could actually get in some trouble. Especially if the teacher interprets it as him picking on a 'tard. OP is certainly being ballsy.


I may be pushing a few buttons but I am not an ass pie and understand what is socially acceptable.

I mean my 8th grade year I was such a douche that during this thing called high school orientation where as an 8th grader you go around and see the high school and then you get to ask questions in front of like 300 other kids. The speaker on the stage was talking about clubs and he mentioned "anime club" me being the fucking asshole I was and still am I raised my hand and asked "who was the mentally disabled person who came up with anime club??" managed to get away with it because I wasn't technically a high schooler. 

That was pretty messed up but on the subject of Chris and the movie I think I am in the clear I know the video production teacher enough to understand that he will think its fine for the most part.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

y


The Other Chandler said:


> He says he's an 18+ high school student in the original post.
> 
> Really though, given the barely censored nudity and him showing things like shecameforCWC.jpg he could actually get in some trouble. Especially if the teacher interprets it as him picking on a 'tard. OP is certainly being ballsy.


yes I did notice that witch is why I thought it was for college but it looks good and I cant wait


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Feb 2, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> I look forward to it.
> 
> I also just watched the trailer and can't get over that you're turning this in for a high school assignment. I'm curious how your teacher is going to react to it.




What if there IS no video, and the school assignment is about how WE can be so easily trolled?


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Idk about where OP lives, but here in LA the teachers usually wouldnt give a shit. unless they're super conservative, but even then. It's actual drama, and if the teacher gave their ok, then they cant complain.


I live in Washington the liberal state, we have assembles on anti bullying every month.



Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> What if there IS no video, and the school assignment is about how WE can be so easily trolled?


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I mean my 8th grade year I was such a douche that during this thing called high school orientation where as an 8th grader you go around and see the high school and then you get to ask questions in front of like 300 other kids. The speaker on the stage was talking about clubs and he mentioned "anime club" me being the fucking asshole I was and still am I raised my hand and asked "who was the mentally disabled person who came up with anime club??" managed to get away with it because I wasn't technically a high schooler.


Sounds a lot like me (of course if I was in your place right now, it would be the Harry Potter Club).


----------



## Lucrid (Feb 2, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Also, some Brit did a video project for her college media course, basically applying the concepts o_f Simulacra and Simulation_ to the CWC phenomonon.  Even explored things like the pinup art of Mary Lee Walsh.  Was pretty interesting.



I remember that.  I believe its title was something along the lines of "Sonichu Video Essay" and one of the people who made it posted it on this forum.  They used The Residents' music (from their "Mark of the Mole" album) as the background audio, which I thought was pretty awesome.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

*MOVIE LIVE IN A FEW MINUTES, WRITING DESC.*


----------



## Friday the Today (Feb 2, 2015)

So. Fucking. Pumped


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 2, 2015)

Hurry up already!


----------



## Gaol (Feb 2, 2015)

I will add it to our Cytube once it is up so we can all see it and comment.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

OHH MY


----------



## fuzzypickles (Feb 2, 2015)

Any moment now! Blockbusters have nothing on this movie!


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *MOVIE LIVE IN A FEW MINUTES, WRITING DESC.*


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

ahggg


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Ah, yeah, processing. Give it time. The earliest rendition will be the lowest res and probably not worth watching.


----------



## A Random (Feb 2, 2015)

How slow is the processing speed?


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Depends on the length. Youtube makes multiple copies of different resolutions, starting with the lowest first. a 480p watchable one will probably be ready in like half an hour. I think I'll just come back after dinner in like an hour and watch the better quality ones.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


>


"Lets all go to the lobby!"


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

*OK SERIOUSLY I AM SORRY EVERYONE I THOUGHT IT WOULD UPLOAD BUT I GEUSE WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR PROCESSING, I HAD TO FIRST RENDER, THEN CONVERT TO MP4 AND NOW WE ARE HERE. I HONESTLY HAD NO CLUE HOW LONG IT TAKES TO UPLOAD A VIDEO THIS LONG SO ITS ALL MY FAULT BUT SEARCH RESULTS SAY IT WILL TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR. AND I HAVE A GOOD INTERNET CONNECTION TOO.*


----------



## Gaol (Feb 2, 2015)

No problem, we will wait.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *OK SERIOUSLY I AM SORRY EVERYONE I THOUGHT IT WOULD UPLOAD BUT I GEUSE WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR PROCESSING, I HAD TO FIRST RENDER, THEN CONVERT TO MP4 AND NOW WE ARE HERE. I HONESTLY HAD NO CLUE HOW LONG IT TAKES TO UPLOAD A VIDEO THIS LONG SO ITS ALL MY FAULT BUT SEARCH RESULTS SAY IT WILL TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR. AND I HAVE A GOOD INTERNET CONNECTION TOO.*


I uploaded a 4+ hour video to Youtube and the processing part is fairly faster... that's actually kind of good though, gives me time to get some real popcorn, cookies, something to drink, prepare my comfy couch and put on my lazy pants.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

O.K its stuck at 0% do any of you guys know how to fix?


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

yea i geuss so its ok


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Feb 2, 2015)

Reticulating splines...


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> I uploaded a 4+ hour video to Youtube and the processing part is fairly faster... that's actually kind of good though, gives me time to get some real popcorn, cookies, something to drink, prepare my comfy couch and put on my lazy pants.


Help me b0s


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> O.K its stuck at 0% do any of you guys know how to fix?


Leave it alone. Processing is done on Youtube's side and sometimes they're busy. It's fine, just wait, in agony, with the rest of us.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wait.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 2, 2015)

Considering it's over an hour and is in HD, it will likely take a couple hours at the most.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Help me b0s


There's not much you can do about it but just wait and see... it'll work on crazy times and by moments it'll advance to 10%, hold, then 12%, suddenly 30% and so on and so on, but all in all, it's going to process faster than the upload time.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope you didn't really delete it because you'll have to upload it again which means another 2 hours, plus the processing time.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> I hope you didn't really delete it because you'll have to upload it again which means another 2 hours, plus the processing time.


Oh, uploading takes me like 10 minutes. Its just the processing i'm worried about. If its 0 again this time ill just leave it alone and let it do its thing.


----------



## Gaol (Feb 2, 2015)

If the video is big, processing might take a bit.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Oh, uploading takes me like 10 minutes. Its just the processing i'm worried about. If its 0 again this time ill just leave it alone and let it do its thing.


10 minutes? well that's fast, leave the processing tab alone and it'll do it's thing. It's also going to let you know when the video is available (not in all the qualities but watchable).


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> 10 minutes? well that's fast, leave the processing tab alone and it'll do it's thing. It's also going to let you know when the video is available (not in all the qualities but watchable).


Alright, also sense were all just twiddling our thumbs here can I ask how you got that neat little tag under your name?


----------



## Gaol (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Alright, also sense were all just twiddling our thumbs here can I ask how you got that neat little tag under your name?


That's from donating I think.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaol said:


> That's from donating I think.


aye.


----------



## jc17 (Feb 2, 2015)

Waiting for free content? Inexcusable!


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Alright, also sense were all just twiddling our thumbs here can I ask how you got that neat little tag under your name?


Sent you a PM so we can speak more about it, I'd talk here but I think I'd be derailing the original thread... but yes, it has to do with donating.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

jc17 said:


> Waiting for free content? Inexcusable!


I will only accept shekkels if 100% helps me buy a polo shirt "classic" and a sonichu medallion. Will post pics at school of my fat ass with it on. Walking around.

Edit: It would be super autistic as like LE internet made me do it I have no shame. But allot of people at school know about my movie already so it would be like a promotional thing.



spylobster said:


> I will only accept shekkels if 100% helps me buy a polo shirt "classic" and a sonichu medallion. Will post pics at school of my fat ass with it on. Walking around.


I have a weights class yawl know you always wanted to see the chan-man bench. Sorry if off topic not much else to talk about.


----------



## phanatic (Feb 2, 2015)

Dammit. I wanna watch this! Been looking forward to it all day.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Sorry if off topic not much else to talk about.



WHO WOULD WIN IN A PARKOUR FIGHT JACE OR CHRIS


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

Chris_R said:


> WHO WOULD WIN IN A PARKOUR FIGHT JACE OR CHRIS


Depends, Chris has pepper spray and/or glitter bombs?.




spylobster said:


> View attachment 14785


Youtube, why you do this... well, looks like we'll be watching this one before going to bed.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Feb 2, 2015)

I sense I'm going to wear out my F5 key before the evening is out ...


----------



## Dio Brando (Feb 2, 2015)

The suspense is killing me. Hope it'll finish uploading soon


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 2, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> Depends, Chris has pepper spray and/or glitter bombs?.



AHA. Jace's sunglasses would keep the mace out of his eyes, and allow him to close the gap on Chris and engage him up close. There would of course be some pain from the mace, but he'd at least be able to see.

Glitter bombs, though. Being covered in glitter would probably make Jace feel gay, which could really give Chris an edge in the psychological battle.


----------



## Pizza The Hutt (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *OK SERIOUSLY I AM SORRY EVERYONE I THOUGHT IT WOULD UPLOAD BUT I GEUSE WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR PROCESSING, I HAD TO FIRST RENDER, THEN CONVERT TO MP4 AND NOW WE ARE HERE. I HONESTLY HAD NO CLUE HOW LONG IT TAKES TO UPLOAD A VIDEO THIS LONG SO ITS ALL MY FAULT BUT SEARCH RESULTS SAY IT WILL TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR. AND I HAVE A GOOD INTERNET CONNECTION TOO.*


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

According to the page, you removed that one too.

It's not going to change anything, Youtube will start processing whenever it has time. Just let it be.


----------



## jc17 (Feb 2, 2015)

This shall be magical.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

PROGRESS


----------



## phanatic (Feb 2, 2015)

HIT THE FUCKING BUTTON!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> According to the page, you removed that one too.
> 
> It's not going to change anything, Youtube will start processing whenever it has time. Just let it be.


Well iv put allot of time into this and I have a crowd now, losing them would be really saddening. So I panicked but now its working atleast I think.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> PROGRESS


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

The thing is every new upload is probably sent to the back of the line so you're just delaying the processing with each removal.

At least there's progress this time, DON'T FUCKING DELETE IT MAN.


----------



## Ouija Board (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh God, I so want to see this but I have to get to bed soon, please please post a link here so that I can get to it tomorrow and watch it. If someone would kindly PM the link to me so that I don't have to go search for it.

BTW OP your second trailer has me hooked, I also wondered what a documentary on Christ would be like and I am excited to see how this would turn out. I don't have any suggestions myself since I am not a videographer but it sounds like you have a very solid plan.

If you want you can add me to the credits as a thank you or do as what someone suggested and just give a general thanks to the CWCki and the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 2, 2015)

Probable me in few moments


----------



## DrJoshii (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Well iv put allot of time into this and I have a crowd now, losing them would be really saddening. So I panicked but now its working atleast I think.


how about uploading to Media Fire or Mega.co.nz if you're having too much trouble?

We can download it and watch it

also thanks for all your hard work dude


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

its showing thumbnails now, we have progress babey!


----------



## ATM (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> PROGRESS


Man, youtube loves making my videos sit at 95% so don't worry about it. If you find yourself staring at it, wondering if the process has stopped (it hasn't) then just tab out for 10 minutes and grab a drink or something. It's maddening otherwise.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

I swear if 30 seconds into the fucking thing Rick Astley shows up you would have trolled us all.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> its showing thumbnails now, we have progress babey!





Spoiler: OP will deliver...


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?

http://puu.sh/fp3gN/2d0f189a17.jpg


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?


cwcass.jpg


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

I can feel the cosmos
make it that pic


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?



The picture of him wearing his mom's undies, with the title covering the shameful bits in huge black outline white fill meme Impact font.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> The picture of him wearing his mom's undies, with the title covering the shameful bits in huge black outline white fill meme Impact font.



Omg yes.


----------



## billbrasky12 (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> http://puu.sh/fp3gN/2d0f189a17.jpg


The picture of him trying to do a pull-up

Also, Thank you for doing this. You rock


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?


Find an old pic of Chris facing infront of a camera, cut it in vertical half, do the same but with his mugshot and join both pictures, the transition from a man child to a lolcow.


----------



## DrJoshii (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Jackie Chin (Feb 2, 2015)

I could make a thumbnail for you


----------



## billbrasky12 (Feb 2, 2015)

DrJoshii said:


> http://www.sonichu.com/w/images/e/e2/0782-CWCSpread.JPG


You know on second thought - this is the best.  It says so much with one picture, yet is intriguing enough to make people who may not even know CWC want to watch the documentary.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 2, 2015)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  I got a bunch of healthy snacks like fruit


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 2, 2015)

it's up...


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Damocles_Sword said:


> it's up...



ONE HOUR NINE MINUTES


----------



## DrJoshii (Feb 2, 2015)

IT'S HERE!


----------



## Trilby (Feb 2, 2015)

DrJoshii said:


>


It's an attention-getter!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?


Also if you say the audio is shit you atleast gotta admit the editing is good.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 2, 2015)

Time to go NUTS


----------



## The Joker (Feb 2, 2015)

I love you so much.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Feb 2, 2015)

Darn it, I need to go do something urgent, but I'll leave the video page up and watch it as soon as I can.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

oooh man the narration is excellent so far


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried my best to keep it mostly Chris videos and not me talking. Because the real gem is getting to watch him.



Sonic Boom said:


> oooh man the narration is excellent so far


Make sure to play in 144p.

*TO ALL NAY SAYERS IT IS REAL!! TRUE AND HONEST!!*


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *TO ALL NAY SAYERS IT IS REAL!! TRUE AND HONEST!!*



Which film festivals will you be presenting this at?


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 2, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Once its published I will make a cover photo thumbnail, anyone have suggestions?



Him cosplaying as Chris-chan Sonichu maybe? I'd steer away from any of the graphic stuff, personally.


----------



## Ouija Board (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, I just added it to my watch later list, I will definitely watch it tomorrow, so far the first few minutes have me hooked.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Which film festivals will you be presenting this at?





Radi Ashun said:


> Ok, I just added it to my watch later list, I will definitely watch it tomorrow, so far the first few minutes have me hooked.


Thank you tell ya friends, and all that jazz.


----------



## Gaol (Feb 2, 2015)

Spy come join us in the Cytube. https://ssl.cytu.be:8443/r/kiwifarms


----------



## The Joker (Feb 2, 2015)

I really hope that Chris sees this.
This is great so far. Better than anything I did in highschool.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Feb 2, 2015)

The Joker said:


> I really hope that Chris sees this.


I hope _Jessica Sideways_ sees this.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

ooooh suspense music


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 2, 2015)

So far, I am very impressed with this as are many others. Great Job, man!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 2, 2015)

https://ssl.cytu.be:8443/r/kiwifarms


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 2, 2015)

Dude, you neglected to introduce Sonichu before using all its imageries to explain the Curseyehameha. The medallion also showed up before then. Minor things to keep in mind if you want to make a 2nd cut.


----------



## phanatic (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm only 10 minutes in. This is excellent work. I give you an A+


----------



## Pizza The Hutt (Feb 2, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> Dude, you neglected to introduce Sonichu before using all its imageries to explain the Curseyehameha. The medallion also showed up before then. Minor things to keep in mind if you want to make a 2nd cut.



I don't think there is a more relevant time to explain it. The next section intros Sonichu.


----------



## MrFloppy (Feb 3, 2015)

...*standing ovation*


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.


----------



## lynx (Feb 3, 2015)

a few inconsistencies i noticed because i'm a huge nerd:

the name Ian Brandon Anderson was used by liquid against Chris because chris's youtube username at the time was IBAChandler

Chris destroyed his PS3 because Tito and Clyde put out a fake bounty of $9,001 for the destruction of Chris's PS3, not because he was leaving the internet. Chris got a new PS3 about three days later.

but other than these, I am very impressed! this is really well put together.


----------



## Sigyn (Feb 3, 2015)

Totally worth the wait. Good job, @spylobster. You done good.


----------



## Ultimate Grisby (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought it was okay but aw heck I can't deny you put in effort.

Congratulations, you accomplished the dream many people have tried to attempt and failed. I'm proud of you.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the support. Keep in mind this will not be the last cut. I will take a break after so many 3 am school nights but it will happen.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/spylobster/


----------



## ballsbedangling (Feb 3, 2015)

you are beautifully talented


----------



## Pizza The Hutt (Feb 3, 2015)

Please don't tell your grandchildren about Chris.


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll watch it in the morning its getting late for me


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Pizza The Hutt said:


> Please don't tell your grandchildren about Chris.


There gonna listen to it AND THERE GONNA FUCKING LIKE IT.


----------



## Sergeant At Arms (Feb 3, 2015)

That was phenomenal!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Sergeant At Arms said:


> That was phenomenal!


Thank you.


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't want to be the buzzkill but I actually have some small constructive criticism, if you want to hear it (and if I'm not gonna get yelled at).

That doesn't mean I didn't like it, though; on the contrary, the production values and a lot of the videos chosen were spot-on. I'm just picky.


----------



## namazuros (Feb 3, 2015)

The music is just perfect.  You really did a fantastic job with the audio.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I don't want to be the buzzkill but I actually have some small constructive criticism, if you want to hear it (and if I'm not gonna get yelled at).
> 
> That doesn't mean I didn't like it, though; on the contrary, the production values and a lot of the videos chosen were spot-on. I'm just picky.


As long as you are aware of most of the things I talked about. But go right ahead I am no thick skinned toad man but I can handle some criticism.


----------



## highway (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm about halfway through, it's been interesting so far. You clearly put a lot of work into this, nice job.


----------



## phanatic (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> As long as you are aware of most of the things I talked about. But go right ahead I am no thick skinned toad man but I can handle some criticism.


Nothing to criticize. I was never bored. You can never explain the mess that is CWC in an hour and a bit. But you did a hell of a job. This will make an excellent piece of Christory.


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 3, 2015)

Will the DVD have a Chris Chan commentary track? would love to hear his thoughts.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

*STAGE 1 COMPLETE*
Starting patreon, initializing goyum shekel extraction.


----------



## Lucrid (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent work!  I watched the whole thing and appreciated the serious and relatively neutral tone.  Since you said this won't be the final version, I'll just share a few of my thoughts -- it's your choice whether you want to change anything.  The only thing that really bothered me was the ordering of some of the events in the later sagas.  You covered the incident at The Game Place that happened in October 2011, which was shortly after Bob's passing and already well into the Tomgirl saga.  But then you go to the video of Chris destroying his PS3, which happened over a year before the event at The Game Place, and the Fridays after Five sightings, which were even a bit further back in time.  This was all part of the Jackie Saga, which you then to start to officially cover afterwards.  But other than that, it's a decent overview and anyone who gets curious after watching it can just consult the CWCki and/or the forums.


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> As long as you are aware of most of the things I talked about. But go right ahead I am no thick skinned toad man but I can handle some criticism.



Basically, I'm just a little concerned you didn't contextualize some things properly. I know there are limitations with a video like this (considering how much had to be omitted and the resulting length!), but I think some things could use a little more explanation. For instance, I don't know much about the class or the professor, but I can tell you that even my college classmates wouldn't know what a "troll" is, and I don't believe you really ever try to explain the nature of trolling rather than what trolls _do_. Similarly, during the Encyclopedia Dramatica section, if I recall correctly the website is just shortened to "ed", as in "ed page", without any sort of introductory line, like "Encyclopedia Dramatica, or 'ed' for short, is..." (Also I think most people pronounce it ED, like the letters, and not like a word? But then again, I could very well be wrong.) I was watching this, thinking "how would someone who doesn't know much about the deep parts of internet culture react?" and I think there's a few places where you could be clearer. (If a viewer doesn't _already_ know about Chris, odds are they have never heard of Encyclopedia Dramatica and may not know a _whole_ lot about the overarching concept of "trolling".) Most of my criticism falls under the umbrella of "make sure you clarify", really.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

phanatic said:


> This will make an excellent piece of Christory.


I have waited ever sense I got into Christian to hear those words.



Altissimo said:


> Basically, I'm just a little concerned you didn't contextualize some things properly. I know there are limitations with a video like this (considering how much had to be omitted and the resulting length!), but I think some things could use a little more explanation. For instance, I don't know much about the class or the professor, but I can tell you that even my college classmates wouldn't know what a "troll" is, and I don't believe you really ever try to explain the nature of trolling rather than what trolls _do_. Similarly, during the Encyclopedia Dramatica section, if I recall correctly the website is just shortened to "ed", as in "ed page", without any sort of introductory line, like "Encyclopedia Dramatica, or 'ed' for short, is..." (Also I think most people pronounce it ED, like the letters, and not like a word? But then again, I could very well be wrong.) I was watching this, thinking "how would someone who doesn't know much about the deep parts of internet culture react?" and I think there's a few places where you could be clearer. (If a viewer doesn't _already_ know about Chris, odds are they have never heard of Encyclopedia Dramatica and may not know a _whole_ lot about the overarching concept of "trolling".) Most of my criticism falls under the umbrella of "make sure you clarify", really.



Yeah I recorded a few lines explaining what a troll is, but I honestly think that troll is like a common thing, the super popular kids (obv me) say the word troll allot. But everything else I completely agree with.


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 3, 2015)

Registered just for this thread. I'm enjoying it now. There's no big problem with the narration mic quality; actually sounds pretty good. You may want to re-track some of the more-stilted sections, and there are some grammatical errors in the transition title cards.

Only about halfway through but it's quite watchable, unlike 90% of the "herp derp here's what I think of CWC on my webcam lol ween" videos I see.

Edit: In the opening titles you do a thing with the music called "Mickey Mousing" where you intentionally frame-sync a hard cut to a new title or title revision to the hits in the music. This is an old-timey cartoon technique, which oddly enough doesn't work as well in this piece, which is more of a serious documentary.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Blarm Alarm said:


> Registered just for this thread. I'm enjoying it now. There's no big problem with the narration mic quality; actually sounds pretty good. You may want to re-track some of the more-stilted sections, and there are some grammatical errors in the transition title cards.
> 
> Only about halfway through but it's quite watchable, unlike 90% of the "herp derp here's what I think of CWC on my webcam lol ween" videos I see.


Thank you.


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2015)

I was just thinking about my own peers; I'm only a few years older than you and my classmates aren't aware of that kind of thing, I don't think. But obviously you know your audience better than I do.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I was just thinking about my own peers; I'm only a few years older than you and my classmates aren't aware of that kind of thing, I don't think. But obviously you know your audience better than I do.


I was hoping at least for the most part this would be like the portal from random person to a Chan fan. Tear down this wall and let he masses unite.


----------



## Glaive (Feb 3, 2015)

Well @spylobster, I can't say that was a disappointment.

*WARNING: CONTAINS SPOILERS*

Positives

Inclusion of fan art mixed among clips along with true and honest Sonichu artwork

Included Christian and the Hedgehog Boys music and mixed that up among your royalty free tunes

Picked a creative way to depict the JULAAAY sex video since you didn't want to show nudity

Having the animated series intro
Overall pacing

Didn't sperg too hard about any one saga or drag out the same clip for too long
Kept it pretty neutral and explained you would leave it up to the viewer to decide their thoughts on Chris
Aimed at right crowd, you might not please the most well read fans, but I don't think it would be overly confusing for new followers
Wrapping it up full circle with Chris's first captain's log video.  Couldn't have ended it with anything better.
You didn't even censor that much given it was for school.  I felt like you thought of it as a community contribution first, and a school project second.  I'd be way too embarrassed to show that to a teacher, you got guts.
Negatives

Had some trouble hearing narration at parts, voice could be de-S'd, not the clearest voice

Your teacher will probably need to go through a lot of liquor to get past full hour
Special Ed teacher you interviewed fumbled over his words
Special Ed teacher didn't really contribute anything, I feel like you more or less included him as some sort of requirement for the project??
Your teacher may now think you have autism
No CWCkiforums reference until the credits 

Could have touched on the community following a bit more past the mention of news/site appearances
The first fifteen minutes or so covering his childhood seemed a bit weak compared to later bits which included more mixed media and less paragraphs of solid info
About it, nice job. 
Wouldn't re-watch, but will probably use it as an introduction to new followers after they have already watched a bit of Chris videos on their own.


----------



## SOINCHU (Feb 3, 2015)

REALLY well done especially for a high school project! Its obvious a lot of effort went into it


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 3, 2015)

Glaive said:


> Well @spylobster, I can't say that was a disappointment.
> 
> Special Ed teacher you interviewed fumbled over his words
> Special Ed teacher didn't really contribute anything, I feel like you more or less included him as some sort of requirement for the project??



I have a feeling that the special ed teacher section would benefit a lot from having a "This is who this is" caption under him and heavy editing, maybe interspersing some of his points with examples of Chris exhibiting the referred behavior.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Glaive said:


> Well @spylobster, I can't say that was a disappointment.
> 
> *WARNING: CONTAINS SPOILERS*
> 
> ...


Thank you, my teacher knows me well enough that I am the exact opposite of autism. I think at least.

And the special ed teacher I thought would help explain what its like in the mind of an autistic so people can kind of understand Chris better.

Also I have noticed a lot of the staff members have been iffy on posting here. Just my guese but I think it was mostly because that they were extremely cautious and did not want to even acknowledge it until something came of it to show.



Blarm Alarm said:


> I have a feeling that the special ed teacher section would benefit a lot from having a "This is who this is" caption under him and heavy editing, maybe interspersing some of his points with examples of Chris exhibiting the referred behavior.


Yes I agree.


----------



## SOINCHU (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Yeah I recorded a few lines explaining what a troll is, but I honestly think that troll is like a common thing, the super popular kids (obv me) say the word troll allot. But everything else I completely agree with.


Troll may be a common term to a lot people under 35, but I notice you do go on to explain other well known things like what Pokemon is etc. I just think a quick line about what a troll is might help keep the professional tone you keep throughout the rest of the video.

That aside as I'm getting near the end of the video...once again I must say. THIS IS AMAZING. You did an excellent job! Thanks so much for trying to make a professional and neutral documentary about Chris.

EDIT: Now that I finished the video the only thing I would also suggest is the whole "you either think the government should let you sit on your ass for free OR you should work for everything you have" line.  Its kind of a ridiculous straw man argument as if they are the only two choices and is largely unnecessary to the video.  By no means ruins the video, but just a suggestion for maybe removing or wording it differently


----------



## Glaive (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Also I have noticed a lot of the staff members have been iffy on posting here. Just my guese but I think it was mostly because that they were extremely cautious and did not want to even acknowledge it until something came of it to show.



Just so you have a reference point, I haven't been a Chris-oriented mod.  Used to only mod the Lolcow subforum.  So this is coming from a viewer that isn't anywhere close to the most knowledgeable on Chris.  I've seen probably a bit over three fourths of CWC's original uploads, so don't take my feedback as being a insightful Christorian.

Hoping you do indeed get some responses from some older figureheads though.  Even if they nitpick some details it would be nice to be recognized for at least delivering like you said.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Feb 3, 2015)

Put off manuscript editing to watch this, and I gotta say, I wasn't disappointed. 

I wasn't bored at all! And though that sounds like damning with faint praise, it means it kept me entertained even though I knew what was coming and how it would all end. I do have a couple of quibbles with the script, but that's just me be being a twitchy writer type.

For future cuts, I think a little bit more coverage of the Game Place incident and Chris's Sonic Boom boycott would be beneficial. As it stands, Michael Snyder et al sort of come out of nowhere, which doesn't really do justice to Chris's long-standing feud. And more about the Sonic Boom boycott would give context to his actions at Gamestop.

Just my opinion, though. From where I sit, you did a damned good job. Summing up the Chris phenomenon has always been a sticky part of being a Christorian, and this'll make it a bit easier.


----------



## Zappin to the Extreme (Feb 3, 2015)

I just watched the film and all I could think of is "beautiful." Very well put together on our favorite pastime. As others have stated, some of the content does need some tightening down, but as a rough, "mm! Gorgeous!" I would really like to see an extended cut that really could be submitted to an indie film festival with a scene recalling Barney Gumble uttering, "Don't cry for me now; I'm already dead." Great job! But this film made me realize that the full story of Christian could never be told; what could really do our favorite manchild justice? I don't think anything can.


----------



## UndeadSpergatory (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.


This is literally one of the best things I've seen come out of any Christorian, and it clearly has a lot of hard work put into it. I Salute You, Good Sir and pat yourself on the back man!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Zappin to the Extreme said:


> I just watched the film and all I could think of is "beautiful." Very well put together on our favorite pastime. As others have stated, some of the content does need some tightening down, but as a rough, "mm! Gorgeous!" I would really like to see an extended cut that really could be submitted to an indie film festival with a scene recalling Barney Gumble uttering, "Don't cry for me now; I'm already dead." Great job! But this film made me realize that the full story of Christian could never be told; what could really do our favorite manchild justice? I don't think anything can.


Thank you so much.



UndeadSpergatory said:


> This is literally one of the best things I've seen come out of any Christorian, and it clearly has a lot of hard work put into it. I Salute You, Good Sir and pat yourself on the back man!


I am no christorian, but thank loads for the support


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 3, 2015)

The longer goes by the more I like that doc. And watching it in the community forum link was awesome. I suggest a rewatching on some weekend, with the few christorical figures that are here.


----------



## LunatikPandora (Feb 3, 2015)

I know I'm going to be in the minority and get a lot of shit for this but I was really disappointed.

The fact that you've followed through with this project is commendable and I definitely applaud you for that. I don't want you think I'm hating or trying to be negative for the sake of it. 

There's a really powerful opportunity to say something in conveying Christian Weston Chandler. He's an amalgam of terrible circumstances mandating a person's life and ruthless antagonizing that I think all of us can identify with - either having done it ourselves or being the victim of it.  His life is a culmination of base human desires, ineptitude, wildly creative trolling, and a truly warped, dark grasp of reality. His entire livelihood is a tribute to concessions in modern civilization that can permit an individual to live the way he has - no ability to understand consequence's for one's actions and unflinching self-entitlement - a way of life that sadly isn't exclusive to him.

I think you set out with good intent and succeeded in providing a pretty quick and accessible summary of Chris' life, however nothing was really _said_ with this documentary. There was no theme. No cultivating of the lesser parts to form a strong, poignant whole. You outlined the sequence of events plainly enough, and despite some jarring cuts in logic displayed enough information without bias for an audience to maybe extrapolate their own stance on Chris. I'm going to sound cruel here but your ideas, while not bad, were articulated crudely and without gravity. You had an opportunity to say something profound here and wasted it. 

What strikes me to be the most human and most fascinating about Chris is the potent instinct of his subconscious that prevents him from ever coming to terms with his situation. He is the product of a primordial faculty that drives us all - self preservation. We all point at Chris and mock him for his ego but so many us also are guilty of the same behavior. Right now I'm sure the first instinct will be to take this critique to be condescending or snobbish. We crave approval, and I know you do as evident from your previous statements in this thread, but I think you should value your visible talent a little bit more and see what a documentary about Christian Weston Chandler can _really_ say.


----------



## Hello Skinny (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm only about twenty minutes in so I can't give a full opinion just yet but this is very enjoyable. I think this is a great introduction for those unfamiliar with CWC. My only gripe so far is that you referred to Chris as an idiot which sorta puts off the unbiased narration of the documentary in my eyes.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 3, 2015)

You deserve a special trophy for this.


----------



## Zappin to the Extreme (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Thank you so much.


Oh yeah! "I salute you...with my Cub Scout salute...which I have favored so much."


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 3, 2015)

Some more stuff I noticed:

You could add a short explanation of who Jimmy Hill, OBE, actually is IRL, since Miyamoto gets this. Neither person is universally known, although both are significant.
Transitions like 36:09 might look better as a fadeout/fadein instead of a crossfade. The white text and white backgrounds blend a little too much.
I think it would add some interest and objectivity to add some information, if not interviews, on the trolls themselves, for example the backlash against BlueSpike and A-Logging, although I understand the thing is already pretty damn long for a HS film project. The reason for this is that many people when first encountering CWC-dom kneejerk and think the trolls are just assholes and Chris is a victim, which is partially true, but there's no context offered here.
You could get some of that time back by trimming/editing down some of the longer YouTube segments. I think the Liquid Chris saga is amazing, but the section on this is much longer than the preceding ones due to video and song content and it throws the pacing off a little. Including so much of the CWC Animated intro and the Asperchu animation also hurts the pacing and could be shortened.
First thing I really didn't like: the ending section starting with the "What have you learned" bit. It takes the viewer out of the observer mode and drops them into the student role. Documentary viewers can take away whatever they want and talk about their points of view afterward. You could lose this whole section starting from "What have you learned" and cut back in at "The obsession with Chris" and the flow would be stronger.
The end summary section is subjective and less powerful than simply relating the story of Chris and his world. I can tell you really like these parts based on your tone and cadence in these sections, but I would advise trying a recut if you want to go for a wider release. You also save some time this way. If you want to push a certain viewpoint, you can do it without telling people, which is ironically one of the things Chris is also guilty of (telling instead of showing). If you say, "Trolling is bad but Chris is also bad" that message is actually weaker than if you show more examples of "bad trolling" and "bad Chrising" within context. A better end summary might be recapping the different ways people view Chris (supported by earlier sections) as victim/outsider artist/deluded man-child/whatever, finishing with the observation that he always comes back with new antics just when everyone thought he was done, or trying to summarize why people are interested in him at all.
You might get some useful feedback is you test screened it for some people who don't know who Chris is, since I'm sure everyone on this board knows enough about Christory to fill in the blanks on some of the glossed-over details.
Still overall I thought this was a really nice job summarizing CWC and his weirdness with some decent editing. Very nice.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Skinny said:


> I'm only about twenty minutes in so I can't give a full opinion just yet but this is very enjoyable. I think this is a great introduction for those unfamiliar with CWC. My only gripe so far is that you referred to Chris as an idiot which sorta puts off the unbiased narration of the documentary in my eyes.


Yeah I probably should of kept with just goofball, bust that's for the future. Thank you for the support and I hope you enjoy everything you see.



Blarm Alarm said:


> Some more stuff I noticed:
> 
> You could add a short explanation of who Jimmy Hill, OBE, actually is IRL, since Miyamoto gets this. Neither person is universally known, although both are significant.
> Transitions like 36:09 might look better as a fadeout/fadein instead of a crossfade. The white text and white backgrounds blend a little too much.
> ...


Thank you, but most of these point I do agree with and some I don't like how I included the entire Sonichu animated intro theme. I did that because someone that has no clue who Chris is would not get the references so its like a end cap basically saying all the well known things about Chris. So when the viewer gets to view the animated series intro right after learning about Chris and his life they can go "Hey I get all this". Minus the sperm part 



yawning sneasel said:


> You deserve a special trophy for this.


pls b0s


----------



## Apocalypso (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.



Any person here new to the whole CWC phenomenon, watch this documentary. Seems to sum up a lot about our pet lolcow.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Apocalypso said:


> Any person here new to the whole CWC phenomenon, watch this documentary. Seems to sum up a lot about our pet lolcow.


Yes, the perfect portal to the weird world of cwc.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 3, 2015)

I think the only thing I noticed wrong that bothered me was the PS3 destruction bit. That wasn't Rocky's suggestion, Chris destroyed it because Clyde offered a $9001 reward to whoever destroyed his PS3 and got it on video. Chris destroyed it himself, thinking that he would get that reward, without realizing this reward was only offered to trolls and not Chris. When Chris realized there wasn't actually a reward, he was furious.

Also he ended up buying a new PS3 anyway after that.

That's the only bit that stuck out to me that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Thank you, but most of these point I do agree with and some I don't like how I included the entire Sonichu animated intro theme. I did that because someone that has no clue who Chris is would not get the references so its like a end cap basically saying all the well known things about Chris. So when the viewer gets to view the animated series intro right after learning about Chris and his life they can go "Hey I get all this". Minus the sperm part



I guess I'd question the value of the viewer getting all the references in the complete CWC Animated intro, unless that's what the doc is about. CWC Animated isn't about exploring Christory or Chris as a person. I just think the piece would be stronger staying on that tack.

But hey, it's your project and you did a great job on it. If this is the rough cut as you implied it's quite solid and I'm interested to see how you approach revision.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> I think the only thing I noticed wrong that bothered me was the PS3 destruction bit. That wasn't Rocky's suggestion, Chris destroyed it because Clyde offered a $9001 reward to whoever destroyed his PS3 and got it on video. Chris destroyed it himself, thinking that he would get that reward, without realizing this reward was only offered to trolls and not Chris himself. When Chris realized there wasn't actually a reward, he was furious.
> 
> Also he ended up buying a new PS3 anyway after that.
> 
> That's the only bit that stuck out to me that hasn't been mentioned yet.


Yeah I had no clue what went through my head, I read through the article tons of times but it came out wrong in the script. And after reading it in the script at least 30 times it became fact. Like how when people lie to themselves enough they actually believe it.


----------



## klystron (Feb 3, 2015)

SOINCHU said:


> EDIT: Now that I finished the video the only thing I would also suggest is the whole "you either think the government should let you sit on your ass for free OR you should work for everything you have" line.  Its kind of a ridiculous straw man argument as if they are the only two choices and is largely unnecessary to the video.  By no means ruins the video, but just a suggestion for maybe removing or wording it differently



OP appears to be a more conservative citizen in "Washington the liberal state" and therefore such expressions of these types of arguments are typically a cry for attention. No disrespect to OP. I grew up in San Francisco and if I made a 1 hour plus video about a messed up guy wasting his welfare money I'd have said the same thing at the end of it when I was his age.

I'll try and watch soon, OP, but I am ridiculously busy at work. (No welfare here.) That said, the only criticism I have so far is I think you are letting your head get a little big. People here are patting you on the back, but don't take the jokes about it too far.

One thing I wanted to also add is your ability to gather, understand, and mostly (from the comments) get the chronological order correct is a testament to the well documented antics of CWC.

On a side note, do you have any opinion on the age-old argument of if Chris was funnier/more entertaining when left to his own devices or when trolled? Personally I feel nothing will ever top the original Sonichu comics without any influence from girlfriend sagas, but that's just me. I think I am in the minority on that one.

I'm curious to know how much/if any you talked about the positive influence the trolls had in CWC's life. Such as raising all that money for supplies/help when the house burned down.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Well it is time for me to leave for tonight.
*
THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND WILLIGNESS TO WATCH MY MOVIE, THIS HAS HONESTLY MADE MY YEAR AND GETTING TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING I ONLY OBSERVED FOR SO LONG IS SUCH AN HONOR. I HOPE YOU ENJOYED WATCHING IT AND READING MY POSTS. BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME THANK YOU EVERY SO MUCH FOR MAKING THIS DREAM A REALITY. AT THE START IT WAS JUST GOING TO BE A SCHOOL PROJECT BUT EVER SENSE I POSTED ON THE FORUMS AND REVEALED MY INTENTIONS THE SHOWER OF SUPPORT INSPIRED ME TO RAISE MY STANDARDS IMMENSELY. THIS WOULDN'T BE ANYTHING WITHOUT YOU GUYS *

That being said allot of my west coast brothers are going to bed with me and my eastern brothers are just getting on or warming up the computer, when I wake up I will read and reply to all comments. I will make a video reply in a few days or whenever I feel rested enough. 

Thank you and have a wonderful day.



klystron said:


> OP appears to be a more conservative citizen in "Washington the liberal state" and therefore such expressions of these types of arguments are typically a cry for attention. No disrespect to OP. I grew up in San Francisco and if I made a 1 hour plus video about a messed up guy wasting his welfare money I'd have said the same thing at the end of it when I was his age.
> 
> I'll try and watch soon, OP, but I am ridiculously busy at work. (No welfare here.) That said, the only criticism I have so far is I think you are letting your head get a little big. People here are patting you on the back, but don't take the jokes about it too far.
> 
> ...


I did not mention the money people sent to christian, but I knew this kind of stuff would happen I honestly cant put everything in, there just wasn't enough time but like i said in da video I will re visit this with all of the things I have learned.


----------



## klystron (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I did not mention the money people sent to christian, but I knew this kind of stuff would happen I honestly cant put everything in, there just wasn't enough time but like i said in da video I will re visit this with all of the things I have learned.



It's no problem. I find the "fans" of CWC just as interesting as the man himself. The people on this forum are a real nice and caring bunch. I apologize. I didn't mean to come off like "oh, you forgot something."


----------



## namazuros (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully you get a good grade on this assignment.  The script kinda falls apart in the last third, but the effort you put into this project is undeniable.


----------



## DC 740 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet baby Jesus you actually did it. Going to watch and let it sink in tonight. So far, damn good.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 3, 2015)

There's an error I don't think anyone has mentioned. The documentary said that his gal-pals hung out with him out of pity and quoted an email at length. But those emails turned out to be fabricated by trolls. It's kind of a small issue I guess, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 3, 2015)

Good job, kid.  You made this old Christorian proud.


----------



## Smurfchu (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought you did a GREAT job!
I would add a few suggestions- you don't really need to tell people to decide, you did this a couple of times- just leave it open, they will think for themselves. I also think early on, you should have discussed the weird world of his phraseology- when you mentioned "true and honest" in a comment, it would have made more impact. He has a bunch of weird terms that are very interesting. "boyfriend-free girl", etc. I also don't think you paid enough attention to the Chris of today- the bras, the public tomgirl appearances. I also think you should have given a bit more attention to his legal troubles and multiple bans. I would have closed on the pending court date, showing that he is spiraling out of control. Still, overall, bravo, I will be sharing it!


----------



## Hello Skinny (Feb 3, 2015)

Finishing the documentary, I did enjoy it. Here are a couple of my prickly-wicklies however:

. The overall narrative I felt lacked a good script. "Chris has a weird thing against the gays" isn't appropriate commentary & sounds amateurish. I understand you are an aspiring filmmaker not a (arm chair)psychologist & did this without any help. So I feel as though you should get somebody to collaborate in this aspect. @LunatikPandora is on point with his analysis & maybe he can help you, if willing.

. I felt like the film was divided in the way it felt & its direction. It started off quite strongly with Chris's childhood/highschool years but there wasn't any real mention of Bob or Barb, who cemented a lot of the negative behavior Chris still has to this day. This is critical to understanding Chris. Once you moved on to the sagas I felt the documentary shifted & didn't tie in well. I was really put off by either how long or too abrupt these scenes were. You declared the Megan saga the most definitive but I felt you could have put more depth into that than any further saga. It surprised me honestly. None of it really sunk in & if I wasn't familiar with CWC I would feel disengaged as a viewer.

. There was no mention of Anna's short story (say what you will but her perspective is important in early Christory) or an explanation of the "Man in the pickle suit". I almost fear people would mistake him as Chris because of the clips you inserted. The medallion being pickled loses its meaning too because of this as well.

. The autism counselor or whatever should definitely be cut. He wasn't articulate & his statements boiled down to "People just want to be happy". Useless.

.  I feel there should've been a portion of the film dedicated to the cwcisms. Chris's grasp on english is one of the most fascinating parts of his character. You inserted some text here & there (China) but that doesn't do the topic justice. Monthly Tugboat was never mentioned as I remember.

. The evolution of Chris into a male lesbian was undervalued. This was so drastic compared to "classic" Chris & should have been looked into more closely. As the above poster stated, the upcoming court hearing should've definitely been known.

That being said & I'm sure I'll have more commentary after some sleep, here are some fuzzy-wuzzies:

. You certainly put a lot of work into this & tried your best to document the timeline of the trolling sagas.

. You did a great job compiling the videos of Chris. This is a monumental task considering the amount of material to sift through.

. Music was appropriate. I cracked up with how the end track synchronized to Christian's dancing.

. I'm very happy you used the Future Message video as the beginning & end.

. The first half of the documentary was the best part I felt.

. While the pacing was a little inconsistent here or there, the film didn't drag on. It was a nice little package.

That's all I got for now. I hope you take the constructive criticism to heart & that it encourages you to improve for the next cut.

Cheers!


----------



## Smurfchu (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Skinny said:


> but there wasn't any real mention of Bob or Barb, who cemented a lot of the negative behavior Chris still has to this day. This is critical to understanding Chris.



That also occurred to me. Part of Chris' weird "charm", the reason he stands out is that his parents did such a crap job of raising him. It also would be a good idea to talk about how Bob's death made it all so much worse, and escalated the spin out of control. I also missed hearing the amusing term "tugboat" and how he wastes it on Lego and vidya.
Again, though- nitpicks. I could NEVER do as nice a job as you did, you are to be commended!


----------



## MrFloppy (Feb 3, 2015)

i havent read all the comments yet, so sorry if theres some repeat stuff in here; i loved this doc & thank you. i watch a lot of docs & share a lot of docs with a lot of people. i have been waiting for *something* to come along for a long time. sure, the entire cwc story cant be told in an hour, but im not sure the general public would honestly be interested in a 4 to 7hour introductory feature on this subject, at least not start off with. also, im sure many of us can agree that its hard to judge this from the perspective of someone who knows nothing about the situation, but i think you did a swell job sir, especially for a high school student. bonus points for a pretty lulzy & non-annoying voiceover track. im sure you will get some haters for throwing in your opinions at certain points, but i loved it. thats the kind of stuff that lights a fire under people's butt's to create counter-documentaries. looking forward to teh final cut release.


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Auto quality got fucked up, also I know the narration is muffled I re-recorded the audio at least 5 times to make it clearer there is nothing I can do untell I get an actual mic.





> _Remarkable bent genitals._



I'm quite surprised. I love it. It's well paced, well edited, funny as hell, informative (besides obligatory censorship) and to this day the best introduction for newbies/potential victims to Chris' universe. Classical music is a nice touch (like most of the soundtrack), although I would used Chris' albums and/or his favorite songs. Narration is great. Overall: a True and Honest Work with an ending full of feels. Congratulations, I'm gonna share it. And I want more.

Btw, I was expecting a 720p version. The 480p is the only available now. What happened?

PS: I want to make subtitles and translate them to spanish. If you send me the script I would be pleased to help you.
The guy from the interviews... he did a great work answering your questions and not laughing/jumping out a window. He seems to be pretty cool.

EDIT: 





spylobster said:


> I did not mention the money people sent to christian, but I knew this kind of stuff would happen I honestly cant put everything in, there just wasn't enough time but like i said in da video I will re visit this with all of the things I have learned.



Any chance of a director's cut?


----------



## Admiral Piett (Feb 3, 2015)

Long time lurker, and I just have to say, this was great. Its a really informative documentary that I have recommended to all my non Chris watching friends. Thank you for you efforts.


----------



## Loke (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't feel like reading through the entire thread to find out (have a lot of reading to do before class this morning, but @spylobster, what did you get for this project? I haven't watched it yet, but was wondering.
Edit: just got done watching it, and I thought it was really cool! Nice work for a high school project. Obviously you were working with time constraints, but I think you could tighten up some of transitions a bit, but I don't think it matters that much. What matters is you present a decent timeline of the events, giving cursory viewers of all the Christory a good reference point.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 3, 2015)

Well done, sir. The only correction I have is that the Sonichu originals did survive the fire per a conversation Chris had with either Catie or Renee.


----------



## Boxxychu (Feb 3, 2015)

I just want to say thank you for making this and great job!


----------



## Silvana (Feb 3, 2015)

Just watched it - and I was completely held from beginning to end! Also delighted to hear you're going to be working on it some more - to be honest, I would have liked another 10-15 minutes! How about trying for some interviews with some Christorical figures? And as other posters have suggested, maybe a short section explaining the most-used CWCisms? Oh, and no problems with the narration - sounded good to me!
My only criticism (and it's a very minor one, and has already been made) - I did feel you were perhaps a little too keen to point out you wanted to be objective about an "internet phenomenon" (horrible term, but still) weren't just making fun of an Autistic person, wanted to let the viewer make up their mind etc. However, I can easily imagine you being fearful of your teachers and fellow students getting the wrong end of the stick regarding your intentions - maybe tone that aspect down in a future edit?

Anyway, bottom line, it was great - I was utterly enthralled, and I think it makes a great primer for anyone unfamiliar with Chris. Well done!


----------



## Thetan (Feb 3, 2015)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> I already mentioned this in passing on your wall, but one more film you might want to check out is *Grey Gardens*, which may have been the world's first lolcow-documentary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That film is one of my absolute favorites. I do, however feel the need to point out one difference: Big Edie and Little Edie, despite their quirks and obvious mental issues, manage to come off as likeable, even endearing. It would be very difficult to portray Chris as a sympathetic character and even more difficult to make him appear likeable. Anyway, I don't think that's the angle @spylobster is going for and I too look forward to viewing the finished product.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent. It was entertaining enough for me to sit through even though I already knew about all the material, so if I had never heard of Chris before this would've been the perfect introductory to him.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Feb 3, 2015)

Disclaimer: I only got through the first 40 minutes because I am at work and have to do my actual job at some point. That said this is really good for a high school project, it flows pretty well and is thoughtful and thorough.

Thoughts:

- I think you should introduce all of it more as a weird internet phenomenon; emphasize the odd fascination people have with him because that's what is going to draw Chris virgins in. Don't talk so much about how bizarre he is. Let people discover that for themselves, right now you're telling people what to think rather than showing them. The show don't tell mantra is applicable here. Phrases like "proving how gullible Chris can be..." And "remarkably bent genitals" (although that was funny) shouldn't really be in here, it's not objective and gives off the wrong vibe.

- You can cut the whole disclaimer at the beginning in future versions. I understand why you need to explain that you didn't have anything to do with bullying Chris to your high school teacher, but in an actual documentary nobody is going to assume anything about you or associate you personally with the content (unless it's a documentary strongly defined by the personality of its creator, such as Michael Moore). 

- You can cut some of the pre-internet Christian stuff, especially the Songs of Christian video. It isn't that interesting without already having context. I understand the documentary is based on a timeline so I get why it was all thrown into the beginning but I think some of it could be woven into the later parts, some doesn't need to be told at all or can at the very least be summarized more briefly. Remember, hypothetically we aren't your audience. It's got to pull in people completely new to this. 

- Too many sagas, it's confusing to the viewer. For instance: The "Adam Stackhouse" saga doesn't need to be separately defined, include it in the Megan saga. I'm tempted to say you should do away with arranging the documentary by saga entirely because they overlap too much and it's kind of confusing in the context of the chronological format. 

- It's pronounced "E.D." Not "Ed" I'm pretty sure. 

Other than that I pretty much agree with all of @Hello Skinny 's points. It's a strong first draft and I hope I'm not being discouraging, this is just the editor in me.


----------



## I'm With Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

I realize you are doing this for a class and not to win an Oscar or anything.  That said it is a really very good first cut.

Here are my notes on cut 1:

* The different "love interest" sagas can easily be rolled into one general montage of "various trolls pretending to be in love with Chris". Maybe mention the Sonichu girls website.

* The documentary is in complete chronological order. You might want to break this up with little side notes, such as CWCisms, or an "Is Chris Chan Straight" segment.

*You do a good job at being fair but near the end you call Chris things like "manchild". You might want to change that.

Otherwise, I really liked it.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 3, 2015)

I won't bother to give critique because I think the others have already done a great job at providing constructive criticism, so I'll just say that this was a great watch! I can't believe this was done for a high school project, it's so well-made! It's obvious that you poured a lot of time, effort, and attention into this project and for that I commend you.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 3, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> There's an error I don't think anyone has mentioned. The documentary said that his gal-pals hung out with him out of pity and quoted an email at length. But those emails turned out to be fabricated by trolls. It's kind of a small issue I guess, but I thought I should mention it.


Unrelated to troll activity, they were hired by Bob.


----------



## MerriedSeinorComic (Feb 3, 2015)

Quality documentary! I made my girlfriend watch it with me and she was both puzzled and delighted.

If I made it I would probably focus on a few of the funniest/most significant sagas and provide more context, but it's your documentary and you did a really good job explaining the basics to anyone new to Chris. Only other real nitpicks were some typos and some stuff already mentioned here. I'm excited to see where it goes from here.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 3, 2015)

I still have to watch it, I been a bit busy today and haven't had a spare amount of time to check it out. I'll try in a few hours.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty good. I would probably go into more detail about Chris and amend some of the inconsistencies, though. Although, it would probably be over 12 hours long if you covered everything Chris-related, ha.


----------



## gamer2014 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great stuff, wish more people had the talent to do this.


----------



## I'm With Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

And the best part is that now whenever someone comes in with a "I'm doing a Chris Chan documentary" thread we can point to this and say "It's been done".


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 3, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Unrelated to troll activity, they were hired by Bob.



Wait, WHAT?


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 3, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> Wait, WHAT?



Bob paid girls to hang out with Christian and walk him to school. He even paid them by giving chris the money to give to them as " babysitting money".


----------



## Boundman (Feb 3, 2015)

I had my doubts, but this is a pretty nice introduction and gives a good rough shape of Christory. There's just so much stuff on Chris that one documentary will either be a rough outline or a long slog, so if someone was interested, they could start a Christory series on Youtube. 

I think for 15 minutes a pop you could make episodes that go into key events in the sagas and their revelations but also explain how things developed. I'd do it but I'm only armed with WMM.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 3, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> Wait, WHAT?


What @lipitor said. Also, Chris' beloved high school galpals were specifically requested to hang out with Chris. It was some sort of a quid-pro-quo relationship through Bob.

This was revealed to Chris through a non-troll source. The problem was that Chris got an idea into his head that if he could pester the women enough and get them to "be his friends again", he could forget about the unpleasant truth that they weren't real friends of his in the first place.

The troll messages were kind of an attempt to get Chris to quit pestering them. In retrospect those messages were a bad idea because there wasn't much of a chance to get Chris to quit his galpal-quest, and you'd only hurt his feelings worse in the process.

And of course, lesson learned: don't try to save Chris from himself, he'll learn better that way.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Karnon said:


> I had my doubts, but this is a pretty nice introduction and gives a good rough shape of Christory. There's just so much stuff on Chris that one documentary will either be a rough outline or a long slog, so if someone was interested, they could start a Christory series on Youtube.
> 
> I think for 15 minutes a pop you could make episodes that go into key events in the sagas and their revelations but also explain how things developed. I'd do it but I'm only armed with WMM.


Thats a good idea but I think I want to work on the final draft of the movie first. But like I said I wont be editing for awhile I have really ignored my health and allot of important life things to get it done on time. But that being said thank you and I will consider it.



Marvin said:


> What @lipitor said. Also, Chris' beloved high school galpals were specifically requested to hang out with Chris. It was some sort of a quid-pro-quo relationship through Bob.
> 
> This was revealed to Chris through a non-troll source. The problem was that Chris got an idea into his head that if he could pester the women enough and get them to "be his friends again", he could forget about the unpleasant truth that they weren't real friends of his in the first place.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew that at the start.

I showed a friend at lunch. (we stopped at the highschool poem.) he said it was sad, then when he left he pointed shouting were gonna finish this movie. But he also laughed allot. Which is good, but he seems to completely understand whats going on without any guidance from me.


----------



## Boundman (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Thats a good idea but I think I want to work on the final draft of the movie first. But like I said I wont be editing for awhile I have really ignored my health and allot of important life things to get it done time. But that being said thank you and I will consider it.



Congratulations, though. You've got yourself a footnote in Christory, something that a lot have attempted but only managed to embarass themselves doing. If you ever do feel like doing Christory in episodic format and you don't fancy doing all that research yourself, feel free to send me a message. If it's up to par with this except with more detail, I don't see it being a bad thing.


----------



## autism420 (Feb 3, 2015)

You did a fantastic job. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 3, 2015)

Karnon said:


> Congratulations, though. You've got yourself a footnote in Christory, something that a lot have attempted but only managed to embarass themselves doing. If you ever do feel like doing Christory in episodic format and you don't fancy doing all that research yourself, feel free to send me a message. If it's up to par with this except with more detail, I don't see it being a bad thing.


A miniseries would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 3, 2015)

Marvin said:


> What @lipitor said. Also, Chris' beloved high school galpals were specifically requested to hang out with Chris. It was some sort of a quid-pro-quo relationship through Bob.
> 
> This was revealed to Chris through a non-troll source. The problem was that Chris got an idea into his head that if he could pester the women enough and get them to "be his friends again", he could forget about the unpleasant truth that they weren't real friends of his in the first place.
> 
> ...



Wow, clearly there was a lot more to it than I realized. I appreciate you explaining it for all for us. 



Spoiler


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

autism420 said:


> You did a fantastic job. Really enjoyed it.


Thank you.



Marvin said:


> A miniseries would be pretty cool.


mm, yeah.


----------



## I'm With Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

BTW - someone posted it to Reddit. Currently ranked #12 on r/documentaries


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Feb 3, 2015)

Ooookay... I watched your movie!

First impression: Very good! You do a good job at telling the CWC mythology in its entirety. I could learn a few things from it I didn't yet know about CWC.

My favorite part: When Liquid plays his own interpretation of "So Need a Cute Girl" and you superimpose images of Chris over him with an increasingly angry expression.

I also enjoyed the interview with the Special Ed teacher, he seems to be a pleasant, intelligent man. Maybe there could even have been more from him.

There are some minor details I would change:

* At the beginning you say something along the lines of: "put yourself in his shoes... without empathy". That's a bit of contradictio in adjecto I think, because putting oneself in another person's shoes is the definition of empathy.

* You spell Leonard Bearstein's name wrong ("-stien" instead of "-stein" which is derived from the RL conductor Leonard Bernstein).

* I think you should explain Chris's pickle phobia so viewers know why the trolls dunked the medallion into a pickle jar.

* The image of the Nazi newspaper at the end is a bit much, but I may be oversensitive here because I'm German.

* Maybe you should emphasize how much Chris's view on homosexuality changed (...or did it?!...) during the Tomgirl Saga, he now claims he's an LGBT supporter... and a lesbian! Maybe it should also be pointed out that the Tomgirl Saga divides into two parts: The first, when he just crossdressed and still claimed to be a heterosexual male, and the second, recent, more extreme one which had him come out as a "Transgender Lesbian".

* I think there could be a little bit more emphasis on Chris's Sonic fandom. After all, the hedgehog became a defining leitmotiv of his life. Also, more about the plot of Sonichu could be said.


But these details aside, I like the movie, I enjoyed watching it. Great work!


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

That was good. Good indeed.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Feb 3, 2015)

You did a good job on this documentary. Perhaps you could have spoke more with the teacher, as there was a lot of potential to tap into from him, but you delivered a strong message in any case.


----------



## curlytoes79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great job on the documentary! I was thinking it would be interesting to frame the discussion of Chris within a larger discussion of lolcows and the communities that spring up around them, and then zero in on Chris as a particularly fascinating example...an lolcow with more longevity and more followers than any other. And then delve into his background and why he is so fascinating. Perhaps even touch on why people follow him and what they could possibly get out of it (I'm still asking myself this question, ha). This would expand the scope of the project quite a bit, but I'm just thinking out loud... Again, great job!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm With Chris said:


> BTW - someone posted it to Reddit. Currently ranked #12 on r/documentaries


Thank you for telling me. I posted there about being in highschool, because I think allot of them were going in expecting a real documentary.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 3, 2015)

The documentary was very good, I am unsure if you should censor his cell and home phone or not though (even though he doxxed himself numerous times in the past)


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm saddened you omitted the kilt kick though.


----------



## wristwatchswisswatch (Feb 3, 2015)

How has no one mentioned "A Cwc Documentary" as the title. Cwc pronounced as quick, as usual.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> The documentary was very good, I am unsure if you should censor his cell and home phone or not though (even though he doxxed himself numerous times in the past)


Its like me censoring info about a celebrity, its out there for everyone to see. It was just to show how much he talked about his personal info to random people.


----------



## Barb (Feb 3, 2015)

That was very enjoyable.

There were a few things omitted that I was looking forward to seeing, but the only one I can actually remember now is the car part of the October 28th assault. Really, really great, though.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 3, 2015)

Let's see how long it takes Chris to notice and weigh in on FB.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Lysistrata said:


> Let's see how long it takes Chris to notice and weigh in on FB.


I don't think he will, Its not even on the cwcwiki.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I don't think he will, Its not even on the cwcwiki.



It'll get around, just like the gif of his "My Mind is Blank" drawing. He'll probably stumble upon it sometime.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I don't think he will, Its not even on the cwcwiki.



I'm sure some troll would send it to him eventually, but he'll probably think a little bit about the benefits he may get from your message of anti bullying before picking your video apart and demeaning you anyway.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> he'll probably think a little bit



That seems kind of optimistic.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonic Boom said:


> I'm sure some troll would send it to him eventually, but he'll probably think a little bit about the benefits he may get from your message of anti bullying before picking your video apart and demeaning you anyway.


Your right, Sense the documentary is mostly neutral if Chris saw it as a movie sympathizing him he would boast it like finally someone understands his situation.

I just got an email from the vid teacher. He said "Man o man. Stop in tomorrow. Just fantastic"

This could mean it was good to him, or it a trap for me to get into his office and be netted and shipped off to the funny farm.

Either way I will try and record his thoughts.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 3, 2015)

Just watched this dude. I haven't read all the comments here but I just want to give you more props for doing this, and I'm glad you were very adamant about the "non-stance" you were taking, especially for a school project. I'm sure this has been mentioned but it's definitely worth mentioning that he's all but stopped drawing Sonichu comics nowadays in the aftermath of the Asperchu thing.


----------



## autism420 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered - but is this a rough cut? Do you plan on changing the title?


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I just got an email from the vid teacher. He said "Man o man. Stop in tomorrow. Just fantastic"
> 
> This could mean it was good to him, or it a trap for me to get into his office and be netted and shipped off to the funny farm.
> 
> Either way I will try and record his thoughts.



See if you can record his reaction so you can use it as a DVD extra.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Blarm Alarm said:


> See if you can record his reaction so you can use it as a DVD extra.


Yep, Im on cwc 



autism420 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered - but is this a rough cut? Do you plan on changing the title?


This is not set in stone, I care too much about the story to leave it that standard of quality. I will revisit it with my knew found knowledge along with the support of the community. Also I have a little bit of money saved up and plan on buying a good quality microphone for future videos along with the chanamentuary.


----------



## Meowzers (Feb 3, 2015)

i can't believe someone made an hour+ long documentary of christian weston chandler and i can't believe i actually watched it and i'll probably watch it again. good job

the ending song is beautifully fitting in the funniest/saddest way possible


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Meowzers said:


> i can't believe someone made an hour+ long documentary of christian weston chandler and i can't believe i actually watched it and i'll probably watch it again. good job
> 
> the ending song is beautifully fitting in the funniest/saddest way possible


Thank you so much.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Thank you so much.


Somehow I thought the end credits would run through a montage of our fanart pics but I guess not (thought I could spot mine, but figured it was out of the PG territory you were going for, so that's OK).


----------



## I'm With Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

Since this is for a high school class - don't waste any more effort. Submit it. get the grade and work on it it later. Also - don't go into this trying to impress anyone at school (or here). A proper discussion of Chris and the effect that he's made on the internet and vice-versa would take a master's thesis,AND given the current, hysterical, high school climate wrt online bullying etc, you're probably gonna face some serious, personal criticism as to you're choice of subject matter.  Get ready for that.

I guess I'm saying - be aware. This is a closed community that understands itself. It does not, in any way, pretend to represent the current social zeitgeist.  Share this with people you trust for now. Don't become you're own worst troll - not unlike a certain namesake. 

I say, take the cudos you get here and finish school. When you move on, pick the project up and then make it perfect.  If anyone is going to explain the complexities of Chris  - it could very well be you.

Stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## klystron (Feb 3, 2015)

You keep saying "manneurisms" instead of "mannerisms"

I disagree with your assertion that Bob felt special needs didn't go beyond straight jackets and lobotomies. There is nothing that I know of that backs this claim up. I think if anything they refused to consider special needs of Chris and felt that he was normal yet troubled at that time. Later on they accepted the diagnosis of "high functioning autism."

Use of the term "gal-pals" seems out of character for the narrator. You should establish this is one of Chris's phrases, or just drop it all together.

I really like your editing.

I know you mentioned some audio issues with your equipment. It seems like the highs aren't getting through. Did you run a low pass on it?

I may be lost on my Christory but I don't think he sang "it's ok to be gay" during the Miyamoto saga.

Overall this is a great video imho. Especially for someone your age. If anyone needs a ~1 hour introduction to Christory it is a great starting point. I really hope you get a good grade on this.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Feb 3, 2015)

I saw the whole thing. Excellent job. I thought you nailed all the parts that makes Chris fascinating overall. Keep up the great work.


----------



## asperhes (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess I'll leave my review in the pile. I don't know anything about filmmaking, so I'm only able to review this as an ordinary viewer.

As a high school project, I thought it was pretty impressive. It was rough around the edges, but I was able to overlook this. My favorite part was intercutting Liquid and Solid kung-fu fighting. You seem to have caught most of his best video moments. I thought your overall conclusion that he's a "trainwreck" was appropriate--it is perhaps the most common metaphor for the situation. I thought it was great that you found video of the Sonic contest that Chris won.

I guess my biggest problem was your pussying out on taking a stand. You say there's "no good or bad side." You say there's "no blame." Worst of all, you say you're going to be "unbiased." Sorry, but this all spells "cop-out" to me. 

As part and parcel of this, you shy away from assigning causation. You say he's autistic, but then you seem to say that the trolls have "wrecked his life" and deserve some blame. Then you say Chris is an object lesson for not ending up like him. This is muddled and unclear. I would have liked to see a clearer "nature vs. nurture" argument here. The number one thing you needed your teacher interview for was to ask the question, "WHAT IS AUTISM?" People need to know how this disability causes people to act in certain ways. This can help us figure out to what extent Chris is an asshole when he calls people "nigger" and "Jew." I never saw a clear attempt to answer the question, "Why is Chris this way?"

You seem to take Chris at his word about the so-called abusive babysitter and his elementary school. Chris is an UNRELIABLE NARRATOR. We have absolutely no idea what happened here, but you call Chris a "victim" and allow him to get away with calling the staff at his elementary school "abusive." This isn't fair to the people who are working there today. Chris and both of his parents are fucking nuts. They are delusional. You need to clarify that this is Chris's interpretation of events, and part of his victim-complex.

Related to this, you also seem to take Chris's point of view concerning the trolls. You say a couple times that they were trying to "wreck his life." Really? If this is true, why? You do very little to explain the trolls' motivations. At the end you talk about the welfare issue, but it might have been more helpful to insert this into the narrative at the point when the trolling begins. I'm most disappointed that you glossed over the aspects of Chris that got on people's nerves--his egotism, his narcissism, his arrogance, his homophobia, his sexism. From the trolls' perspective, he deserved it. Moreover, I would argue that many of these early trolls were trying not to "wreck his life," but to change him for the better, by teaching him a lesson. Their hope was that public humiliation would cause him to rethink his life and stop being such an asshole. Clyde actually says this to Chris as he's sitting there with the medallion up his ass, and I think he's being sincere. Maybe they were wrong for blaming an autistic person for his behaviors, but nevertheless this is what the belief structure of many (but not all) of these trolls.

If this sounds too apologetic, I also think you should have talked about the medallion up the ass incident and his driving to Ohio, as these were the most outrageous instances of trolling which could have caused him real harm. I think you skipped these because, again, you're too afraid of taking a stand.

Your determination to make the heart of the documentary "just the facts" made things dry and disjointed. You were too intent on including all the sagas, and as a result you were not really able to give any of them the attention they deserved. You had such a hard-on for maintaining "neutrality" that you didn't really explain the significance of these sagas. I was disappointed at your summary of the Megan drawing. You should have skipped some sagas and used a few as samples to illustrate his life. The body of the documentary just skips along the surface of the sagas and it's frustrating.

Your great summary of all the public attention Chris has gotten should have gone at the BEGINNING of the documentary. That gives your viewer a reason to care. You do say that he's a famous personality, but all those numbers are impressive. It really captures the attention.

Chris's bizarre sexual confusion is, for me, the most interesting thing about him, and you really glossed over it. You don't even point out the paradox of a homophobe becoming a crossdresser, and you don't even mention that he now identifies as transgender (I don't think).

The close-up on the word "dicks" was dumb.

Others will probably point out your factual errors--the biggest is that you conflate two Snyder incidents. Your script also makes it seem as if Megan was interested in Chris as a boyfriend, which is absolutely not true. 

I like Portal as much as the next guy, but your choice of this song was totally baffling. It has nothing to do with Chris. Also, I imagine it's going to get your documentary kicked off YouTube for copyright infringement.

I'm sure this all sounds very critical, but on the whole I enjoyed the documentary, and I could never have done it myself, and you should be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 3, 2015)

asperhes said:


> My favorite part was intercutting Liquid and Solid kung-fu fighting.



I would have loved it if, right after Liquid's perfect imitation of Chris's mannerism through a diatribe, the documentary cuts directly to the video where Chris criticizes the same mannerism in complete unawareness that it is an imitation of himself.


----------



## Thetan (Feb 3, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Unrelated to troll activity, they were hired by Bob.



Trying not to wander too far OT here....

If you look at some of the pics of Chris and the gal pals (two in particular: the pic taken in the home economics class and the cafeteria pic) it's obvious that they're either not happy about being with Chris or not happy about having their photo taken with Chris (linking them to him?). Look at their body language, especially the expressions on their faces . It says it all.

The original information regarding the arrangement came from a gal pal I actually corresponded with for a brief time over email. The rest of the stuff, where that gal pals got stern, even nasty with Chris, that was all fake. (You'll notice the polite tone in the email quoted in the video.) The person I was corresponding with never made any particularly mean or nasty comments about Chris.

I'm currently looking for the original email so that I can corroborate this.. The email account I used for the correspondence is defunct and I haven't yet been able to find the uncensored original I posted to the old Private Discussion forum. (I have LOTS of emails to go through still and I haven't made much progress because I've been busy with work.)


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

asperhes said:


> I like Portal as much as the next guy, but your choice of this song was totally baffling. It has nothing to do with Chris. Also, I imagine it's going to get your documentary kicked off YouTube for copyright infringement.


I made sure to read valves copywrite policy, its completely fine. Even if I put ads on the video. But I chose it because I felt it fit with Chris. Some people will move on past Chris while others will stay but eventually there will be a new generation of christorians to fill the places. But Chris on the other hand will never change.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I made sure to read valves copywrite policy, its completely fine. Even if I put ads on the video. But I chose it because I felt it fit with Chris. Some people will move on past Chris while others will stay but eventually there will be a new generation of christorians to fill the places. But Chris on the other hand will never change.



Stackhouse's rap would have fit in just fine if you want too.


----------



## Thetan (Feb 3, 2015)

klystron said:


> You keep saying "manneurisms" instead of "mannerisms"Use of the term "gal-pals" seems out of character for the narrator. You should establish this is one of Chris's phrases, or just drop it all together.



I actually think the use of the term "gal pals" is perfect because Chris's off view of his relationship is completely unique, completely his own (and completely warped). It may have been a good idea, however, to elaborate just a little bit about what Chris meant by that term.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Thetan said:


> I actually think the use of the term "gal pals" is perfect because Chris's off view of his relationship is completely unique, completely his own (and completely warped). It may have been a good idea, however, to elaborate just a little bit about what Chris meant by that term.


I had a few lines recorded on explaining some of Christians unique words, but I ultimately decided to not have the explanation because I thought the viewer would kind of piece together the puzzle that I was throwing in a word only Chris would use. And I mostly used words that are still cwc-isms but can still be deciphered with a little thought. But other than that I'm a little mixed on whether I should of explained them or not.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I had a few lines recorded on explaining some of Christians unique words, but I ultimately decided to not have the explanation because I thought the viewer would kind of piece together the puzzle that I was throwing in a word only Chris would use. And I mostly used words that are still cwc-isms but can still be deciphered with a little thought. But other than that I'm a little mixed on whether I should of explained them or not.



When you use it before you explain it you make yourself sound just as autistic as he is.


----------



## Thetan (Feb 3, 2015)

One other thing.. It may have been interesting to have brought up the infamous Something Awful photo the kick started the trolling. It was Chris's overblown reaction to that very innocuous and innocent photo, his over-the-top attempts to justify /defend himself and his public hissy fits that made him an Internet celebrity. It's because of this incident that I believe Chris brought most, if not all of the trolling, down on himself (just to clarify, I'm not saying that he "deserved" it, just trying to point out the cause and effect at work here). Sure, Chris may have still ended up being "discovered" at some point because he's a bizarre individual and he attracts attention, but things would probably never have escalated to the level they did.

I'm not suggesting that your documentary suffered because of this omission; on the contrary, I REALLY enjoyed it, I simply think that the above would have made an interesting addition.


----------



## Blue Max (Feb 3, 2015)

It's been said many times before but is worth repeating:
Thanks, Spylobster, for putting this much work into a documentary, and I hope you do well in your class as a result.

In terms of quality and effort, I believe this is an excellent project.

I do seem possible improvements in the documentary, however:

1)  *There isn't a lot of discussion about Barb or Bob*, their decision to mainstream Chris and homeschool him.  The revelations that Bob apparently paid many of his gal-pals in high-school is a mythbuster and leads to real questions of just how much was going far too wrong far too early.  This one's still a major work in progress in terms of scope, but Chris' problems were serious even in high school.

2)  *Trolls are a mixed lot*.  It's too easy to lump them all into one category and claim that they're all of the Encyclopedia Dramatica harassment vintage.  I even wonder if its possible to interview someone like Alec Benson Leary for this project to get a different perspective.  I'm pretty sure it would revise your view that the trolls are just vicious malefactors.

3)  *Chris' own, self-initiated acts aren't really well discussed*.  The causes of Chris' behavior, particularly on 10/28/11 or on 12/26/14, can't be attributed to trolls.  Generously, you could claim that he was in a bad way mentally because of past experiences, but he literally hit someone with his car, twice!  He has apparently done far more with this Blue Arms actions than just Gamestop.

4)  *You are being somewhat uncritical in taking Chris' word on everything*.  There's no shame in this--I think most people are more sympathetic to Chris when they first discover him than when they've had the chance to read the CWCki.  But I think that objective facts, on the CWCki itself, paint the lines a lot less favorably.

A simple example would be 12/26/14.  According to Chris, he simply wanted to buy a gaming item at Gamestop and was refused entry.  He was cornered by an assistant manager and so he used pepper spray because he feared being raped by him.  No Lie; No Joke; No Exaggeration-Fact.  Taking Chris' word is not merely far in his favor, it's often a lie in its own right.

5)  *You don't draw many conclusions.*  I get that you want to present a story and understand what Chris is about, and I respect how much you've been able to expand on his Childhood.   But there are other findings to work out besides blame.  Questions like:

-Was Chris raised poorly by his parents?  What should they have done differently?
-What were the decisive mistakes Chris made?
-Is Chris a victim that can't overcome his humiliating past or simply too eager to blame everyone except himself?

You can offer some conclusions and some closure that's not uncontroversial.

Anyhow, I think you have a great project in hand and, if you're going to draft this to improve on these points, probably a great work of Christory as well.


----------



## Thetan (Feb 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I had a few lines recorded on explaining some of Christians unique words, but I ultimately decided to not have the explanation because I thought the viewer would kind of piece together the puzzle that I was throwing in a word only Chris would use. And I mostly used words that are still cwc-isms but can still be deciphered with a little thought. But other than that I'm a little mixed on whether I should of explained them or not.



You'd probably end up having to explain Chris's concept of "friendship" (which is more than a little warped as well) in order to cover the "gal pal" thing. Still, I think that most people will be able to get at least a sense of the significance of the term, based on context.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Blue Max said:


> It's been said many times before but is worth repeating:
> Thanks, Spylobster, for putting this much work into a documentary, and I hope you do well in your class as a result.
> 
> In terms of quality and effort, I believe this is an excellent project.
> ...


Basically everything in this is what should of gone into it, but this is a learning point. I don't want to toot my own horn but I kind of know what I am doing with editing and just general footage and pace. But the wonderfull thing about you guys is you know exactly what you want out of a documentary and I know that now. I don't want to sound like a jackass and put my money where my mouth is kind of stuff but the new script once I revisit will be written by you guys. This is a wonderful community.

We did it.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Feb 3, 2015)

Been lurking on this thread then downloaded the video off of TubeMate...

PROs:
First off, I gotta say I was pleasantly surprised at the quality.  This didn't just play like a good high school project, it's really a good documentary.  Even if I had no idea who Chris was I still wouldn't turn the channel if this was on the Biographry channel or something (American Heroes Channel?).  OP did a good job jamming as much info into just over an hour that he could, without the pace being too fast.  Covering each saga was more beneficial than leaving some out to be able to really focus on some others (Imagine what this guy could do with more time and a mini series instead of one documentary).

CONs:
Didn't go into the trolls' motivation, namely all of Chris' awful character traits and flaws.  A couple of small inconsistancies typical with documentaries but nothing big (The $9,000 reason for destroying the "Life Upgrade").

If I was a teacher I'd give it an A.  If I was a movie reviewer I'd give it 3 stars out of 4.  As a Chrisologist I give it an Mm, Yeah (On a scale of Hmpf! to Badass Self).


----------



## that1guy (Feb 3, 2015)

It's super minor, but there are a few spelling errors and inconsistent capitalization, primarily in the credits. Otherwise, this is a really good first draft.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 3, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Been lurking on this thread then downloaded the video off of TubeMate...
> 
> PROs:
> First off, I gotta say I was pleasantly surprised at the quality.  This didn't just play like a good high school project, it's really a good documentary.  Even if I had no idea who Chris was I still wouldn't turn the channel if this was on the Biographry channel or something (American Heroes Channel?).  OP did a good job jamming as much info into just over an hour that he could, without the pace being too fast.  Covering each saga was more beneficial than leaving some out to be able to really focus on some others (Imagine what this guy could do with more time and a mini series instead of one documentary).
> ...


What is tubemate, also thank you! Yeah I was honestly scared if I examined why Chris is a piece of shit because I would be labeled as bully so I just decided to show videos from him that kind of show his colors. But not enough of them.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Feb 4, 2015)

spylobster said:


> What is tubemate, also thank you! Yeah I was honestly scared if I examined why Chris is a piece of shit because I would be labeled as bully so I just decided to show videos from him that kind of show his colors. But not enough of them.



TubeMate is an Android app that lets you download any YouTube video.  It's not available on the app store due to YT's policies but can still be found with a quick Google search.

I agree, you had to walk a dangerous line considering the subject matter.  All nitpickings aside, you pulled it off in a very tasteful and informative way.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd like to think Sega of America will be playing this at the next office Christmas party.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 4, 2015)

I will say I liked the part where you brought up the Industrial Revolution and it's decline in this country.  The sort of job Chris' dad had no longer exists in today's America, and the families that were once the backbone of America are now stuck  in low class unhealthy lives simply trying to etch out a living.


----------



## AlbertoVermicelli (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has pointed this out, but Miyamoto isn't the CEO of Nintendo. I know this is a minor detail. Apart from that, I can't believe that I've actually spent an hour of my life looking at a documentary about Chris. Great work!


----------



## P-Logic (Feb 4, 2015)

I watched this last night and I was pleasantly surprised at how well done it is. As others have pointed out, it doesn't feel like a high school project at all. You really deserve an A+ for this one.

There are a few factual errors that I am sure other people have pointed out by now (most notably, you seem to believe a few of the lies that were told to Chris, or you've at least presented them as fact) but this is completely understandable. You still produced something that is far beyond my expectations. Well done.


----------



## klystron (Feb 4, 2015)

Thetan said:


> I actually think the use of the term "gal pals" is perfect because Chris's off view of his relationship is completely unique, completely his own (and completely warped). It may have been a good idea, however, to elaborate just a little bit about what Chris meant by that term.



This makes sense. I actually like the idea of using cwc-isms in narration, but like @Sonic Boom  said, using them without explaining makes you seem unprofessional.



			
				Blue Max said:
			
		

> 2) *Trolls are a mixed lot*. It's too easy to lump them all into one category and claim that they're all of the Encyclopedia Dramatica harassment vintage. I even wonder if its possible to interview someone like Alec Benson Leary for this project to get a different perspective. I'm pretty sure it would revise your view that the trolls are just vicious malefactors.



I had thoughts like this as well (my post earlier about the money raised), but really the documentary that @spylobster did is about CWC rather than the trolls. Yes, the trolls play a part in his life, but they are secondary to the subject. It might be interesting to see another documentary on the various trolls. A lot of topics were in the documentary that make "us" seem like "bad people." For example, the Julie saga split a lot of people off (including me at the time) because of the moral/legal issues some perceived with involving Max.

Now that I've watched the movie and thought about it, I think @spylobster stayed on course with his goal of showcasing Chris's life and the parts of it he brought on himself and the parts brought on by others. In fact, he had a really fantastic line about Chris realizing he was the true cause of most of his online drama and staying away for a while.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm really excited to hear what your teacher thought of the film


----------



## spylobster (Feb 4, 2015)

MakeItRain said:


> I'm really excited to hear what your teacher thought of the film


*UPDATE*
Asked teacher, he will do a video response tomorrow. I am in school right now thank you everyone.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 4, 2015)

I look forward to seeing what he will say, I am also curious what the Special Ed teacher thought of the film as well.


----------



## Cumuppance (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought it was very good, far better than I was expecting. My only qualm (other than a few inaccuracies) is that there is far too much content in the world of CWC to cover in an hour, not that you could have condensed it into an hour any better. Well done.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 4, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> I look forward to seeing what he will say, I am also curious what the Special Ed teacher thought of the film as well.


I don't know if he will do a video response but I will release some of the footage from the interview that didn't make it into the movie.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nothing new to add except to say it was a lot better than I thought it would be.

I enjoyed it overall.

But, I am not a "television professional".


----------



## spylobster (Feb 4, 2015)

Also, I showed some friends the movie and they went home and watched it. One said it was really sad, the other is now like a christorian overnight and he was able to remember all the sagas, having no knowledge of Chris a few days ago. I had no clue what non Chan fans would think about it so this is good news.


----------



## Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc (Feb 4, 2015)

My wife and I watched it last night. Was pleasantly surprised by the quality, nice job.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 4, 2015)

Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc said:


> My wife and I watched it last night. Was pleasantly surprised by the quality, nice job.


Hope you didn't forget the kids. Thank you.


----------



## Centipede (Feb 5, 2015)

Switched this on for a laugh and ended up watching it all the way through. I didn't discover Chris until 2010-ish, so all the early trolling sagas were a bit of a mystery to me until I watched the documentary.

Considering you're a high schooler who made this largely on your own, you did a much better job than I was expected. Yes, you probably shouldn't mention to a girl in a bar that you spent three hundred hours making a seventy minute video about an autistic manchild, but you made a genuinely watchable and engaging documentary. Great job!


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched it last night, and overall it was pretty well done. I think you need to work on a more consistent literary voice for your narration and captions though. Like, is it a first-person opinion piece, or a third-person narration? Are you trying to be formal or casual? Serious or silly? It seems to bounce back and forth at various points; I think the whole script would benefit from one more round of editing to pick one voice and use it all the way through.

Also, I personally don't like the "internet meme" font on the captions, but that's purely a matter of taste.


----------



## deeman (Feb 5, 2015)

Kosher Dill said:


> Also, I personally don't like the "internet meme" font on the captions, but that's purely a matter of taste.


 In true CWC fasion, it should be Comic Sans!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Kosher Dill said:


> I watched it last night, and overall it was pretty well done. I think you need to work on a more consistent literary voice for your narration and captions though. Like, is it a first-person opinion piece, or a third-person narration? Are you trying to be formal or casual? Serious or silly? It seems to bounce back and forth at various points; I think the whole script would benefit from one more round of editing to pick one voice and use it all the way through.
> 
> Also, I personally don't like the "internet meme" font on the captions, but that's purely a matter of taste.





deeman said:


> In true CWC fasion, it should be Comic Sans!


I didn't even know it was meme fonts or whatever you mean. When I made the tittles they were all default. And I decided on a font that I really liked and "impact" was chosen because it stood out a lot.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

I am home sick, probably going to get the reaction tomorrow. I don't know if he will be busy or not. Lets just hope he isn't. If he is it will probably have to be Monday or so.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone sent me this,

http://connecticut.webschoolpro.com/weston-high-school_CT00115761/news.html

scroll to the bottom. Seriously what the fuck.

*Buckle up kids.*


----------



## Male Idiot (Feb 5, 2015)

You did a very nice work! I liked how you remained neutral and did not try to blast any sides in it.

Your teachers are pretty nice guys to let you do a video about stuff like Chris and even star in it!


----------



## SnergenFlergen (Feb 5, 2015)

Overall I was impressed with this, given the limitations you pulled off something professional and informative. If I may be allowed to nitpick though...

There was a lot of slow scrolling over static images with narration. This can be effective in small quantities but I feel it was slightly abused here. There are hundreds upon hundreds of relevant CWC videos which could have been used instead of static images.
I appreciate that there were time constraints, but each saga was glossed over. Obviously to talk about every saga in any sort of detail would increase the running time by several hours, but it did at times feel slightly phoned in. Each saga didn't really flow into the next and it almost felt like you were bullet-pointing, with very few of them leaving a lasting impression. Many key players were barely mentioned or not mentioned at all, not always showing the whole picture.
This has been mentioned before and you have explained why this was so, but you abstain from divulging a lot of details about Chris's personality in an effort to portray him as a more neutral character. Again I understand that you didn't want the video to be flagged as bullying, but Chris's personality is more-or-less the whole reason behind his continuing e-infamy and something that should be addressed.
A very minor nitpick but the sound mixing could have been better. On some occasions it was too quiet, only for the next scene to have deafening music. Very easy fix though.
Another minor nitpick, but the changes in aspect ratio of images on the screen were slightly jarring at times and sometimes made the presentation somewhat shoddy. We'd go from looking at a full widescreen image to a tiny Chris video, leaving a lot of empty, black space around the screen (As seen in this transition). 



Spoiler
















  Also occasionally you'd layer images on top of each other, making the screen cluttered and giving me SENSORY OVERLOAD (As seen in this screencap). 



Spoiler











But overall I'm glad I watched this and I think the effort you put in paid off. If I was to grade this I'd definitely give it six Sonichu Balls out of seven and put you at 8/10 on my scale of respect.


----------



## timtommy (Feb 5, 2015)

I liked it. I won't go into a list of compliments, but I was pleasantly surprised with the outcome. Here is my constructive criticism.

I thought you maintained neutrality very nicely through most of it.  When you did your closing narration, I guess you wanted some sort of "on the one hand, the trolls are bad, on the other Chris is" type flow to it. Which makes sense. But I thought the "Chris is bad because he fought back against the trolls" wasn't the best argument. Particularly since Chris never really caused any of the people who trolled him any harm in his "revenge" attempts. 

If you are doing substantial re-editing I would consider re-thinking that argument. I am necessarily suggesting you adopt a more pro-Chris standpoint, just change tack a little bit. Maybe Chris is silly or gullible as opposed to Chris is bad? Maybe Chris is bad for being homophobic or racist? Maybe Chris should have done more with his life? Those are all themes you explore pretty effectively in the meat of the documentary, so you could easily return to them in your closing monologue.


----------



## Phil Collins (Feb 5, 2015)

This documentary was amazing, and I do plan on watching it again. A few things I nitpicked were that you left out a LOT of details about Chris' involvement in these situations, where a lot of times he was the instigator of his own downfall. You also could have thrown in more details about the individual sagas themselves, but that would jack up the runtime to a Peter Jackson LotR movie. Maybe in a future project?

All in all, this was enjoyable and made me tear up a bit.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Phil Collins said:


> Maybe in a future project?




A lot of you dudes and especially the gals have suggested that I start a miniseries on each saga. As good as that sounds I think it would be cool to review some of the famous videos that he has released and do analysis on them, probably only like 5 minutes long each though. But of course I wouldn't do it until I get a blue yeti mic which I have decided to save up for. (Selling that sonichu merch ya know).

Also I am a little sad that the CWCwiki is ignoring my project. I mean I am trying to write this without being self entitled and just a bloated ego and all but I tried to help ya dudes out with the desc giving a link to the CWCwiki telling people to donate, along with the credits. Sorry if this sounds douche tone but I cant think of words to describe it without coming off that way.

I am going to take a step further, planning to interview school psychologist. I asked her before and she said that she would do it but I ran out of time to film. Maybe just as a seperate video.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 5, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Also I am a little sad that the CWCwiki is ignoring my project. I mean I am trying to write this without being self entitled and just a bloated ego and all but I tried to help ya dudes out with the desc giving a link to the CWCwiki telling people to donate, along with the credits. Sorry if this sounds douche tone but I cant think of words to describe it without coming off that way.



I mean, what exactly are you looking for? If you have the script of your narration, people could put that in as a long-ass transcript but I'm not sure what other salient things there could be in an article about it.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> I mean, what exactly are you looking for? If you have the script of your narration, people could put that in as a long-ass transcript but I'm not sure what other salient things there could be in an article about it.


Oh, no no I mean the thing that was taken awhile ago. There was a da update on my thread but it got taken down. A article would be kind of pointless unless I directly messed with christian using the movie.


----------



## Lachance (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow I was actually pretty impressed by this. You've got talent, especially for a high school student. I'm afraid I don't have too much to add to the feedback that hasn't already been said. I'm very interested to see what the psychologist will have to say so I'll be keeping up with this. Good job!                                                                            Edit: fixed spelling


----------



## Konstantinos (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I watched it all and I have to say, I was quite impressed! For a high school project that was made with no money, it was very objective and informative. Still though, I have a couple of gripes:

People have probably mentioned this already but the "Abusive Baby Sitter" thing is rather ambiguous. Its not clear whether this really happened the way Chris described so it'd be better to state that.
Song of Christian can be left out because its not that relevant. The leaked Manchester High homework sheets might be worth spending a few seconds on due to their revealing nature.
An in-depth explanation for Chris's more insane actions (Any time he's used racial slurs, his gullibility to the trolls, his ego, the attack on Synder and Gamespot, etc) would be beneficial. You merely cite autism but that's vague.
His general demeanor and his mannerisms (IE, CWC-isms, his wardrobe, the tomgirl phase, etc) could have used more of an explanation. These things are rather noticeable about Chris but they're not given much attention in the documentary.
... and so there's my two cents on the matter. I'd say hand it in as it is now but modify it to your hearts content in the future! I anticipate any updates!


----------



## Holdek (Feb 5, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Also I am a little sad that the CWCwiki is ignoring my project. I mean I am trying to write this without being self entitled and just a bloated ego and all but I tried to help ya dudes out with the desc giving a link to the CWCwiki telling people to donate, along with the credits. Sorry if this sounds douche tone but I cant think of words to describe it without coming off that way.



The CWCki is separate from the forums, even more so since the forums became the Kiwi Farms.  So you'll have to take it up with the people who run the CWCki (I'm not one of them, BTW).    

That said, I can tell you now what they will probably tell you: unless Chris directly comments on the documentary, or a significant media concern mentions it, it probably won't get put on the main page.  This is done to maintain the focus on Chris and not the Christorians.  As much as I like your documentary, you may just have to wait for it to get some of the right attention.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Holdek said:


> The CWCki is separate from the forums, even more so since the forums became the Kiwi Farms.  So you'll have to take it up with the people who run the CWCki (I'm not one of them, BTW).
> 
> That said, I can tell you now what they will probably tell you: unless Chris directly comments on the documentary, or a significant media concern mentions it, it probably won't get put on the main page.  This is done to maintain the focus on Chris and not the Christorians.  As much as I like your documentary, you may just have to wait for it to get some of the right attention.


Hmm now that I know the forums are not connected to the cwcwiki I will have to agree no mentions of it, but maybe the video of the now because I have seen fan videos in there before.


----------



## harvey dirdban (Feb 5, 2015)

My constructive criticisms are all things that other people have already said, but I wanted to say thank you for giving me a chance to re-watch all those old videos. I had forgotten how funny it was to see Liquid sing Chris' shitty Backstreet Boys cover with a completely straight face.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 5, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Hmm now that I know the forums are not connected to the cwcwiki I will have to agree no mentions of it, but maybe the video of the now because I have seen fan videos in there before.


@champthom, @Marvin, and @Alan Pardew are all admins there, so you'll have to see what they decide.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Holdek said:


> @champthom, @Marvin, and @Alan Pardew are all admins there, so you'll have to see what they decide.


Hopefully they will see.


----------



## Ryebread (Feb 5, 2015)

I just watched it and for it was, it's very well done. I didn't expect Emmy Award-winning work for a first attempt, especially considering the fact that you plan improving upon the documentary, which gives us all something to look forward to. The only thing I can say is (regarding something as lulzy and bizarre as Chris' life) this should be longer than just a mere hour. This should either be in parts or expanded on.

Other than that, keep it up! While volumes (wiki articles) have been written about Chris and there are several videos about him that have been made by other people, there has yet to be a full fledged documentary up until now. So thank you!


----------



## bigshot (Feb 5, 2015)

Good job. When you get to Los Angeles, look me up.


----------



## lunac (Feb 5, 2015)

Bravo, sir.  Bravo.  I enjoyed my watch.  Instead of cluttering up this thread with the few suggestions I have (pretty minor housekeeping type things), I'm going to recommend that when you're ready to revisit/revise/make an updated edition of this, you start a new thread for suggestions regarding Round 2.  Until then, you should be proud of your work!

Eta: Also, the teacher you interviewed on camera is a silver fox.  Heeeyyy.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 6, 2015)

bigshot said:


> Good job. When you get to Los Angeles, look me up.


I will hitchhike.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Feb 6, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Oh, no no I mean the thing that was taken awhile ago. There was a da update on my thread but it got taken down. A article would be kind of pointless unless I directly messed with christian using the movie.



Well, you are on the ED Chris Chan article (mentioned by your YT handle).  Being on ED without being outright insulted right in the text is kind of an accomplishment.


----------



## bootyknight. (Feb 6, 2015)

Made an account to say how much I appreciated the effort put into this. We actually got a real life Truman Show somehow, so crazy to look back on.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Feb 6, 2015)

I watched it, and it was very educational.  I haven't watched most of the Chris videos, because 1) there are so many, and 2) I can't take it.  You pulled out the highlights nicely.


----------



## Datiko (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm impressed by the work you did.  You are lucky to be in a high school that can loan you lav mics and recording equipment. Please take advantage of those resources and  continue to develop your skills in creating videos.  I didn't like your documentary but I am glad you made it.


----------



## Paladin (Feb 6, 2015)

I saw it a few days ago but I forgot to write my comments. It's a really good documentary, and for a student film it was very professionally done. It did reveal some information about Chris that I didn't know before and it really put the whole thing in as unbiased a way as possible. I think it serves as the perfect introduction to Chris for the layperson.

The other thing that about it is that it highlights just the great lengths that the trolls went to troll Chris. I mean most internet trolls would be content to post a poorly edited picture or just some insults, but Chris's trolls went so far as to create multiple animated series (the Sonichu animated series, the jimmy hill sections, and even the asperchu parody). Given just how hard animation is, the sheer effort they put into this one guy is unbelievable, as well as the numerous covers they did of his songs, and the fan art that's posted on this forum alone... it's just mind boggling. Sure with Chris possibly going to prison, we might have a dry spell for a while, but I think that Chris won't be 100% percent forgotten since he's lasted so much longer than most other internet memes out there it just isn't funny.


----------



## c-no (Feb 6, 2015)

Already 20 minutes in and already, I find this to be a rather good video, especially since it does what it can to be impartial and informative.


----------



## QE 757 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good work.  I expected the special ed teacher segment to be longer . The audio levels need some fixing .


----------



## c-no (Feb 6, 2015)

After watching the video, I gotta say that despite any possible flaws and errors this documentary had, it was pretty spot on in terms of the saga's though some parts could of used more explanation such as the Asperchu saga such as mentioning any contact Chris did have with ABL or a bit of mention in of say the father call in regards to Kacey. Either way, it was in a general sense informative about Chris and his antics.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 6, 2015)

bootyknight. said:


> Made an account to say how much I appreciated the effort put into this. We actually got a real life Truman Show somehow, so crazy to look back on.


I am glad my efforts to get more people to join the forums has paid off.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Feb 6, 2015)

I watched it it was pretty cool.
I give it seven


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 6, 2015)

I like the documentary so much I'm watching it again


----------



## spylobster (Feb 6, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> I like the documentary so much I'm watching it again


Damn, that is a lot to ask for a 5 minute video let alone an hour, THANK YOU!


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought this was overall very well done. A lot of points I might have mentioned have been raised by others, save for the fact that Chris wasn't pretending to shoot Adam Stackhouse with an Airsoft gun; I can't decide if this is better or worse, but he was actually "shooting" him with an old-style Megatron Transformers toy. 

I don't think it's a minor point that you have a lot of capitalization and spelling errors in text and especially title cards, particularly in the first quarter or so of the runtime. It's absolutely unfair, but it's a fact of life -- when people see an uncapitalized name or a spelling goof, they will automatically think less of the entire product, despite the quality of the movie itself. (Same thing with resumes. However good the qualifications listed, typos and related goofs will get the thing shitcanned.) I admit I didn't put in the effort of taking notes, but if you really want, PM me the text of the titles/cards/whatever text you yourself added, and I can show you where you need to make the corrections. I think there may be some in the credits, too. I didn't watch because frankly, I thought using "Still Alive" was a massive cliche. (You could make a case that Chris's hubris has led to his own downfall, sort of the way GLaDOS's does hers, but in the film as it exists right now, you haven't actually drawn that parallel.)

In the Surfshack Tito saga, you left out any mention of the girl we call "The Wallflower," which is for the best -- both to keep your runtime down, and because she requested everything about her real name or pen name be removed from the CWCki, being an extremely private person who doesn't want to be associated with Chris. However, you left in part of a video where Chris says her real name (something like "You have no right to take NAME from me this way"). If there's a way you can cut that, that would be even better, and it's confusing to viewers who don't know who the hell she is (as she wants it).

Like others, I thought that you should either use the special ed teacher more, or cut him entirely. I lean toward the first, but it's your movie.

That said, good job on actually finishing a project that has been merely notional in people's heads for ages. I think setting it aside for a while and then taking a good, hard look at the whole thing, while taking some of the helpful critiques in this thread on board, would be a good idea, but my boyfriend, who isn't interested enough in Chris to read this shit himself (everything he knows about him is filtered through me for the most part), ended up laughing. So you accomplished that too!


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 7, 2015)

I wonder if we could get a hold of Kacey and Liquid Chris, I am sure they would both be interested to see the documentary; also it broke 20000 views on youtube.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Feb 7, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> I wonder if we could get a hold of Kacey and Liquid Chris, I am sure they would both be interested to see the documentary; also it broke 20000 views on youtube.



He'd probably have to attend an anti-Gay rally to see Liquid.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 7, 2015)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> I thought this was overall very well done. A lot of points I might have mentioned have been raised by others, save for the fact that Chris wasn't pretending to shoot Adam Stackhouse with an Airsoft gun; I can't decide if this is better or worse, but he was actually "shooting" him with an old-style Megatron Transformers toy.
> 
> I don't think it's a minor point that you have a lot of capitalization and spelling errors in text and especially title cards, particularly in the first quarter or so of the runtime. It's absolutely unfair, but it's a fact of life -- when people see an uncapitalized name or a spelling goof, they will automatically think less of the entire product, despite the quality of the movie itself. (Same thing with resumes. However good the qualifications listed, typos and related goofs will get the thing shitcanned.) I admit I didn't put in the effort of taking notes, but if you really want, PM me the text of the titles/cards/whatever text you yourself added, and I can show you where you need to make the corrections. I think there may be some in the credits, too. I didn't watch because frankly, I thought using "Still Alive" was a massive cliche. (You could make a case that Chris's hubris has led to his own downfall, sort of the way GLaDOS's does hers, but in the film as it exists right now, you haven't actually drawn that parallel.)
> 
> ...


I think the mega tron pistol should still be an air soft gun because it is more easy to understand. I mean the pistol is a relic but that is more of a deep and dirty christorian thing in my mind atleast not the main focus. *But other than that everything I agree with.*



Yawning Asperchu said:


> He'd probably have to attend an anti-Gay rally to see Liquid.


Fly to colorado, waddle down to liquid with my cheeto stained fingers heavy breathing holding up a shitty microphone, scream at him incoherent words "HOWD YFEELCHRIS CHANMOVIE"......."WEL???". I think liquid would use his chun li moves right then and there and karate chop me in 30 places.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 7, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I think the mega tron pistol should still be an air soft gun because it is more easy to understand.



I don't think that's a very good attitude. It's not an airsoft gun, so you shouldn't say it's one. If you want to keep it simple just say "toy gun" or something.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 7, 2015)

The Other Chandler said:


> I don't think that's a very good attitude. It's not an airsoft gun, so you shouldn't say it's one. If you want to keep it simple just say "toy gun" or something.


mm, yeah. I guese your right.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 7, 2015)

@spylobster, by the way, they put your documentary as the Video of the Now on the front page of the CWCki.


----------



## TheOneWhoKnocks (Feb 7, 2015)

Contragulations. Aside from a few typos this documentary looked really professional and informative. Your tone is really good and never I have been annoyed by your narration. I've read a few pages of the thread while I was still lurking and I think any type of constructive criticism has already been made. Thus I will simply say that I will be more than happy to rewatch the documentary once you made the modifications you were talking about when it comes to aesthetics and facts.

I would also rejoice at a director's cut... you know... something 2 hours long... but that's just me. I like to get drunk on my couch, smoking Cohibas and watching documentaries on YouTube...


----------



## Chthonic (Feb 7, 2015)

That was amazing man!


----------



## UltraSonichu (Feb 8, 2015)

I liked it. I forgive you the typos and slight factual errors since you're a young 'un. I couldn't have done anything that professional when I was in high school.

I think the only thing that bothered me slightly was how underused the special ed teacher was. I was expecting some really insightful commentary about the support available to sped kids and what happens when they don't get it, with some parallels drawn to Chris. Instead all he really ended up saying was "autistic people want to be happy too" which was a trite and pointless interlude.

Still all the same at no point did it feel like it was dragging and I think most of your narration of the actual sagas was bang-on-the-money. You've got some serious cajones to actually show Chris to a teacher, so kudos.


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 8, 2015)

UltraSonichu said:


> You've got some serious *cojones* to actually show Chris to a teacher, so kudos.



Fixed.


----------



## gasmask (Feb 8, 2015)

What did your teacher say?  Were there any requests for ablest privilege checks?


----------



## The Phantom on the Hill (Feb 8, 2015)

Rather enjoyable! Keep it up!


----------



## pickletickle (Feb 8, 2015)

I put this on last night at 3am intending to fall asleep with it in the background, but I couldn't stop watching. You did a great job on this!! I do think a few things ran a little longer than they needed to (like playing the entire video of the medallion being destroyed), and I would have liked to have seen more insight on how his parents (particularly Barb) have some responsibility in enabling his behavior (really would have loved to have seen a snippet of "THAT IS MY HOUSE" with Bob)...but all in all, this was thorough and amazingly well done. It didn't feel like something done by a high school student at all, but rather a rough draft for something greater


----------



## deeman (Feb 9, 2015)

Let me be a crazy Roger Ebert with English-issues here and say - i liked it overall, thing's been said here about improvements i totally agree with, something i missed was some more emphasis on the _"cultural" _impact on the Internet he'd made (Meme's and all those funny YT-Vids that's been made in the hundreds, if not thousands)

I know you mentiond the trolls and the Spazkid vids but i felt somewhat left out on his (im)popularity.


----------



## Half The Idea (Feb 9, 2015)

I've marked work from MA students that didn't have this much focus to it - you wobbled a bit in your analysis/conclusion but the overall coherence is something to be very proud of


----------



## Ecto-1A (Feb 11, 2015)

I like Super Size Ego.

Also, first post in the board.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 11, 2015)

O.K, sorry I have been kind of not here that much but you know I am in school so allot of iffy dates for free time projects. But I just finished the filming of the teachers reaction, going to try and get it done edited and uploaded by late tonight and if not then the next day. Thank you everyone for your patience.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah cool, I look forward to it


----------



## Supreme Leader (Feb 11, 2015)

This is actually a good documentary, very well put together. Although at the end, it seems as if you almost went too slow, as the pacing of the video was so quick. Otherwise, it seems excellent.


----------



## Killbot 2000 (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my word
I've been waiting for this forever, thank you sir spylobster


----------



## spylobster (Feb 12, 2015)

*Tragedy,* About 1 day into editing my video of the teachers reaction my trial for adobe premiere pro ended. If anyone has a key or knows of free software that is similar then message me PLEASE.

I know it sounds like panhandling but I have this footage here and no way of making it watchable.


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 13, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *Tragedy,* About 1 day into editing my video of the teachers reaction my trial for adobe premiere pro ended. If anyone has a key or knows of free software that is similar then message me PLEASE.
> 
> I know it sounds like panhandling but I have this footage here and no way of making it watchable.



It's not panhandling to ask for software recommendations. Panhandling would be asking for someone to kick you a copy of a paid program for free or something like that.


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 13, 2015)

Thetan said:


> One other thing.. It may have been interesting to have brought up the infamous Something Awful photo the kick started the trolling. It was Chris's overblown reaction to that very innocuous and innocent photo, his over-the-top attempts to justify /defend himself and his public hissy fits that made him an Internet celebrity. It's because of this incident that I believe Chris brought most, if not all of the trolling, down on himself (just to clarify, I'm not saying that he "deserved" it, just trying to point out the cause and effect at work here). Sure, Chris may have still ended up being "discovered" at some point because he's a bizarre individual and he attracts attention, but things would probably never have escalated to the level they did.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that your documentary suffered because of this omission; on the contrary, I REALLY enjoyed it, I simply think that the above would have made an interesting addition.



What is the Something Awful photo in question? Sorry I haven't been here from the start.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 13, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> It's not panhandling to ask for software recommendations. Panhandling would be asking for someone to kick you a copy of a paid program for free or something like that.


I walk a thin line when I ask for things.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Feb 13, 2015)

Saw the documentary. It's what finally made me make an account on the forums... - good job, by the way.

Sigh. There's no escaping this place, is there?


----------



## deeman (Feb 13, 2015)

lipitor said:


> What is the Something Awful photo in question? Sorry I haven't been here from the start.


I believe it's that picture Mimms took of Chris just sitting and playing Pokémon at the Game Place(?)


----------



## Trilby (Feb 13, 2015)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> Saw the documentary. It's what finally made me make an account on the forums... - good job, by the way.
> 
> Sigh. There's no escaping this place, is there?


No, there isn't!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

*Updaete- 
Teachers Reaction 20 minutes long is rendering right now. Expect it on YouTube in less than an hour. A lot of shit happened that stopped me from making it but its finally here.*



Doctor Professor Timon said:


> Saw the documentary. It's what finally made me make an account on the forums... - good job, by the way.
> 
> Sigh. There's no escaping this place, is there?


My effort has worked, post as much as possible in this community.

Sorry dudes of all ages. Taking waaay longer than I expected. Expect either later tonight or early in the morning. I will probaly do morning because no one will see it if I post like at 1 am.


----------



## Omega Rhythm (Feb 14, 2015)

Great job! I've been enjoying it, and my friends' reactions have been priceless.


----------



## Sonic Boom (Feb 14, 2015)

This is how I will spend Valentine's day...


----------



## Le Bateleur (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *Tragedy,* About 1 day into editing my video of the teachers reaction my trial for adobe premiere pro ended. If anyone has a key or knows of free software that is similar then message me PLEASE.
> 
> I know it sounds like panhandling but I have this footage here and no way of making it watchable.


Lightworks is widely used in the film and TV industry, and the free version is pretty high-spec.

The downside is that, compared with the likes of Premiere and Vegas, it's nowhere near as easy to pick up and use.

Another free option is Blender. Although it's primarily a 3D modelling and animation program, it also has a video editing function. I'm not sure how it compares to Premiere, though.


----------



## pizzazone (Feb 14, 2015)

A fantastic documentary on the internet's favorite man child... I love it, you keep on doing what you do.


----------



## InternetShaft (Feb 14, 2015)

Brilliant! I have no idea why no one ever went through with this (I'm guessing laziness). But I loved how you took into account both Chris Chan himself _and _the trolls. It made the documentary feel more professional, instead of just plain spite.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

*IT IS HERE
TEACHERS REACTION!!!*







Absinthe said:


> Lightworks is widely used in the film and TV industry, and the free version is pretty high-spec.
> 
> The downside is that, compared with the likes of Premiere and Vegas, it's nowhere near as easy to pick up and use.
> 
> Another free option is Blender. Although it's primarily a 3D modelling and animation program, it also has a video editing function. I'm not sure how it compares to Premiere, though.


I had to downgrade to premiere pro cs5.5 its not the same and as good. But it will have to do.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 14, 2015)

Sounds like you were trying to lead your teacher towards giving his reactions to Chris himself, which he either misinterpreted or avoided because high school teacher. Too bad. Little does he know that he's now a part of the story too.


----------



## deeman (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *IT IS HERE
> TEACHERS REACTION!!!*


Cool teacher, man! I got the feeling he wanted to end the interview half-way through though


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Sounds like you were trying to lead your teacher towards giving his reactions to Chris himself, which he either misinterpreted or avoided because high school teacher. Too bad. Little does he know that he's now a part of the story too.


He is completely aware of the story of chris.

EDIT: I told the teacher all about chris before I even made the movie.



deeman said:


> Cool teacher, man! I got the feeling he wanted to end the interview half-way through though


He is just busy.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I had to downgrade to premiere pro cs5.5 its not the same and as good. But it will have to do.


Those are the breaks sometimes.  I've been out of Adobe for so long, I didn't realize they dropped the whole license ownership deal in favor of making you 'rent' it on a monthly/yearly basis.  That is dumb.


----------



## Red_Rager (Feb 14, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Sounds like you were trying to lead your teacher towards giving his reactions to Chris himself, which he either misinterpreted or avoided because high school teacher. Too bad. Little does he know that he's now a part of the story too.


I think he avoided it for reasons of ass covering.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

Also, thought this was noteworthy. This is the funniest Shit Iv seen in awhile.


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 14, 2015)

Rentware sucks. Go lightwave or see if you can get a student discount on older versions of Premiere Pro. Vegas is also not bad although the workflow is different.


----------



## WhoWantsStancakes (Feb 14, 2015)

Great job on the reactions video, dude!


----------



## Blarm Alarm (Feb 14, 2015)

Dude has a TARDIS pen topper. Winner.

I like this guy's emphasis on focus and think he's right about focusing on a narrower aim in the documentary process. A shorter, tighter film would be more engrossing to an audience unfamiliar with CWC. You'd lose some of the favorite side elements that Chris fans might complain about, but that's worth losing for wider audience appeal.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> *IT IS HERE
> TEACHERS REACTION!!!*



It's a video class, right?  Use a tripod.  Fundamentals, bro!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

Holdek said:


> It's a video class, right?  Use a tripod.  Fundamentals, bro!


I wanted to get it done as fast as possible because he was very busy, thats why it took so long to just film a short interview.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I wanted to get it done as fast as possible because he was very busy, thats why it took so long to just film a short interview.


I can understand if this was a very spur-of-the-moment thing and you didn't have time to set up a tripod.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I wanted to get it done as fast as possible because he was very busy, thats why it took so long to just film a short interview.


Ah, okay.  

Well I did enjoy the shecameforCWC.jpg ending!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> Well I did enjoy the shecameforCWC.jpg ending!


I found some guy on freesound who made that, I was going to use audio of a person going "YESSS" or something but it just seemed right to give this guy a chance.



Trilby said:


> I can understand if this was a very spur-of-the-moment thing and you didn't have time to set up a tripod.


Yeah his time is valuable so ya got to do what ya got to do.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 14, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Yeah his time is valuable so ya got to do what ya got to do.


At least you didn't think to use YouTube's 'enhancement' filters!  I hate seeing those used on normal videos.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 14, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> You are luckier than hell to have a film production teacher like this on a high school level.  I envy you and I really hope to see you in the Business one day.  Congratulations.


If I make one more chris-chan movie I think I would be able to work at a wedding video editor level and maybe small time TV. But I don't know what it's like.


----------



## Ace (Feb 15, 2015)

I honestly don't think I can add any constructive criticism, so I'll just say this: Great job, @spylobster 

Seriously, I'm going to show this to a few friends. Seems to be a nice way to introduce them to Christory.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 15, 2015)

Ace said:


> I honestly don't think I can add any constructive criticism, so I'll just say this: Great job, @spylobster
> 
> Seriously, I'm going to show this to a few friends. Seems to be a nice way to introduce them to Christory.


Thank you, It was never meant to be a crash course but I am glad people found some use to it.


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Feb 15, 2015)

As someone who watches documentaries as a relaxing hobby, I love your project and am glad you got an A. Are you going to study TV or film production in college? I'd love to see more of your work.

Your teacher seems intellectual in his approach to filmmaking, which I like. Follow his advice and you'll go places.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't Call Anybody said:


> As someone who watches documentaries as a relaxing hobby, I love your project and am glad you got an A. Are you going to study TV or film production in college? I'd love to see more of your work.
> 
> Your teacher seems intellectual in his approach to filmmaking, which I like. Follow his advice and you'll go places.


I plan on doing welding and metal fabrication.


----------



## MY 405 (Feb 16, 2015)

spylobster said:


> I plan on doing welding and metal fabrication.


You'd better be joking ... Although I took welding and it was awesome. Always useful if you need to build your own sets!


----------



## spylobster (Feb 16, 2015)

WhoWantsStancakes said:


> Great job on the reactions video, dude!


Thank you.

Also I wanted to state because a lot of people have been saying to me this. Christians supposed incident with the babysitter did not cause his autism, I never mentioned that I just said that his symptoms occurred around the time of that event.

I have a very in depth understanding of the autistic and asperger spectrum. And I am completely aware it is caused by genetics and some studies even suggest environmental influences. But no events in life can cause autism although events can bring up a lot of other mental health problems. Which I am sure even if it happened or not chris has shown some of them.


----------



## theobservdr (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on getting the 'A' the Special needs teacher might be interested about the grade ya got. But I am curious what his reaction to the video was if you shown him it.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 16, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> Congrats on getting the 'A' the Special needs teacher might be interested about the grade ya got. But I am curious what his reaction to the video was if you shown him it.


He has not seen it yet. I am fearful.

*Hey*, new thread posted here for the documentary sequel.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chris-chan-documentary-2-sequel.7778/


----------

